# I'm looking for a buddy!



## anna_marie

I'll be 22 next month. Dh is in airforce. This is our 2nd. Our first one didn't make it. I had HELLP syndrome. And I'm on CD 7. I usually have irregular cycles. But mostly they are around the low 30s. Like 31,32,33.


----------



## Cara89

Hey, I am soo sorry to hear of your loss. :hugs: I couldn't imagine going through something like that. You must be a really strong woman. 

I am 22, DF is going to be 21 on Sunday & we have been TTC since Mar 14/10 - when I came off the bcp. My cycles before bcps were kind of wonky and I had hoped that the pill would regulate them, but no luck. At first they were between 40-50, then I had 2 cycles that were 68 days, then my last cycle lasted 159 days. :( I went to my family dr back in Mar and she referred me to an OBGYN since she didn't think I was ovulating. So now I am lined up to get some blood work done, DF will be getting an SA and we will hopefully be getting some good news from there that will lead to a quick and healthy :bfp:

I'm looking for a TTC buddy too, if you're interested :D


----------



## anna_marie

Wow! you have been ttc for quite awhile! I hope you get your bfp soon!! It's great your getting help from the dr. now to see what you can do to get prego. My husband will be 21 next month. Love them younger men. lol JK! What kind of bcp were you on? And I def. think we should be buddies!


----------



## wantanerd

Dh and I are are a bit older but I am six months older than him. I will be 27 in July and he turned 26 this January. Dh is in the Air Force and right now I am a housewife even though I am trying to find a virtual teaching job. 

What base are you at? We are at Peterson in COS. But we are originally from FL. So far I have loved the Air Force life. 

I am so sorry for your loss. I hope you have luck in the future TTC! =)


----------



## Cara89

anna_marie said:


> Wow! you have been ttc for quite awhile! I hope you get your bfp soon!! It's great your getting help from the dr. now to see what you can do to get prego. My husband will be 21 next month. Love them younger men. lol JK! What kind of bcp were you on? And I def. think we should be buddies!

Haha. Yeah, love them younger men! <3 I was on Alesse for maybe about a year when I came off so that we could TTC. I wish my cycles had have stayed regular, this would have been soooo much easier if they had of. And Yay to buddies ! :D


----------



## anna_marie

wantanerd said:


> Dh and I are are a bit older but I am six months older than him. I will be 27 in July and he turned 26 this January. Dh is in the Air Force and right now I am a housewife even though I am trying to find a virtual teaching job.
> 
> What base are you at? We are at Peterson in COS. But we are originally from FL. So far I have loved the Air Force life.
> 
> I am so sorry for your loss. I hope you have luck in the future TTC! =)

I'm also a housewife gets lonely sometimes.. But I also enjoy it alot. House stays alot cleaner and I cook alot more meals then I do when I work.  I'm about to start school online for medical assisting. And wow I didn't know they have virtual teaching jobs! Is that maybe for online high schools and colleges? 

I'm at Minot AFB, ND. It's ok. Not much at all!! But if you like small towns and windy winter weather then you'll love it! My husbands and my dad were also in the air force. But I lived on Elmendorf AFB, AK for most my life so I consider it to be my home. But I was born on Tyndall AFB, FL and lived on Eglin AFB, FL for four years. I loved Florida. 

I wish we could get stationed in Colorado! But my husband's a jet engine mechanic and there's no planes there. 

I wish you luck also!


----------



## anna_marie

> Haha. Yeah, love them younger men! <3 I was on Alesse for maybe about a year when I came off so that we could TTC. I wish my cycles had have stayed regular, this would have been soooo much easier if they had of. And Yay to buddies ! :D

Alesse isn't one of those bcp that screw up your cycles is it? I've heared of some that do.


----------



## wantanerd

Yeah I would be teaching high school to kids back in FL. I don't think I would like Minot at all. I definitely hate wind, winter and small towns =). My husband is a comm officer which means we could go to any base. We are another year to a year and a half out from receiving orders and hubby's deployment window closed yesterday so no deployments on the horizon! 
I have learned in the last year and a half, I suck at being a housewife. I don't like cleaning at all and I only cook occasionally since DH loves to cook.


----------



## Cara89

I'm not too sure if Alesse messes with the cycles, I know that Yazmin was recalled because it had some pretty bad side effects... from what I heard. I wish I was a housewife! I am slightly jealous that you guys are! Haha. DF works as a heavy duty mechanic, but he's only just starting so although he makes a decent amount, it's not enough to have a bit of spending money left over, so I currently work at Tim Hortons! &#9829; Love it, but would rather only work because I wanted to, not had to. lol.


----------



## wantanerd

I was on yasmin when I was 18 and it made me cry non stop for hours over nothing so I stopped that at 19. I started alesse when I met my hubby and got off of it in 2009. I don't think I was meant to be a housewife. I like staying home and watching TV all day but I wish I had my own money again. I also miss teaching.


----------



## Cara89

I haven't really found anything that makes me want to go out and do it all the time. Haha. I do however enjoy being home and cooking/cleaning/baking. Oh jeez, that sounds sooo old school. Haha. But that is what I be happy doing... for now anyways.


----------



## anna_marie

wantanerd said:


> Yeah I would be teaching high school to kids back in FL. I don't think I would like Minot at all. I definitely hate wind, winter and small towns =). My husband is a comm officer which means we could go to any base. We are another year to a year and a half out from receiving orders and hubby's deployment window closed yesterday so no deployments on the horizon!
> I have learned in the last year and a half, I suck at being a housewife. I don't like cleaning at all and I only cook occasionally since DH loves to cook.

I'm not much of a fan of Minot either.. My husband's only a senior airman so we don't make alot. And don't have much extra spending money at all :( I tried talking my husband in going to college to become an officer but he doesn't like to be in charge of anyone. He said he joined so he can be told what to do. lol. My guess is we'll be leaving here in about two years. We'll probably try and b.o.p to Eglin AFB since it's only 8 hrs. away from my family in Louisiana. I really love being a housewife, if I could do it forever I prob. would. But we'll see. My husband says I can stay home and I don't have to work at all. But I like having more money. And he says he'll get a 2nd job if we really need more money. But I won't let him because I'll never see him!


----------



## anna_marie

Cara89 said:


> I'm not too sure if Alesse messes with the cycles, I know that Yazmin was recalled because it had some pretty bad side effects... from what I heard. I wish I was a housewife! I am slightly jealous that you guys are! Haha. DF works as a heavy duty mechanic, but he's only just starting so although he makes a decent amount, it's not enough to have a bit of spending money left over, so I currently work at Tim Hortons! Love it, but would rather only work because I wanted to, not had to. lol.

Wow hmm my obgyn reccomended yazmin the one with low hormones. I used to take ortho-tri cyclen lo and I liked it. Don't be jealous! It gets very lonely! And being an air force wife your always away from your family and it's hard to make new friends. I really feel as tho I only have my husband here. We don't have alot of spending money either we'll have money for the first week he gets paid then the next week we're broke. I was wondering how do you like canada? I drivin through canada when I moved to Alaska when I was younger and don't remember too much. The border to Canada I think is about a 45min drive from where I live too. I find it intresting! My ancestors went from France to Nova Scotia to Louisiana. They're a bunch of Cajuns. And we have family reunions in Nova Scotia! I want to go someday!


----------



## wantanerd

I saw there are flooding problems in Minot? Are you guys ok?


----------



## Cara89

I love Canada! I think it's amazingly beautiful! Ahaha. I am from Nova Scotia! That's pretty cool that your ancestors we in NS, however long they may have stayed... :) Where in Nova Scotia are your reunions? 
I don't think I would be able to be away from my family, or DF. He says he is thinking of heading out west to work since he would make way better money, but I can't stand the idea of being away from him for months on end. :( And I couldn't stand living in a different province than my family and bffs! I know, I am such a home body. lmfao. I know what it's like to only have money the week of payday then having to make it stretch. It was awful, but we somehow managed to make it. :)
Oh, I hope you guys are ok if you're having flooding problems!!


----------



## anna_marie

wantanerd said:


> I saw there are flooding problems in Minot? Are you guys ok?

The base is perfectly fine. But downtown Minot people are evacuating. We havn't gone downtown because of it tho. So I'm not too sure how bad it is.


----------



## anna_marie

Cara89 said:


> I love Canada! I think it's amazingly beautiful! Ahaha. I am from Nova Scotia! That's pretty cool that your ancestors we in NS, however long they may have stayed... :) Where in Nova Scotia are your reunions?
> I don't think I would be able to be away from my family, or DF. He says he is thinking of heading out west to work since he would make way better money, but I can't stand the idea of being away from him for months on end. :( And I couldn't stand living in a different province than my family and bffs! I know, I am such a home body. lmfao. I know what it's like to only have money the week of payday then having to make it stretch. It was awful, but we somehow managed to make it. :)
> Oh, I hope you guys are ok if you're having flooding problems!!

I was reading up on them last night because I mentioned it to you and they we're from Pisiquit. Which is now Windsor? But my maiden name is Vincent. This is the whole story of my Vincent ancestory https://www.cafa.org/VincentHistory.html You don't have to read it. It's super long. We're find with the flooding it's mostly downtown. So we're staying away from there for now!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Hello Ladies, I hope you don't mind me crashing your posts. I am new to this site and would also like to find some TTC buddies. My husband and I are 24, we've been married for about 9 months now and this is our second month trying to conceive. I'm not a stay at home wife but would love to be, I work at our local college as an administrator for the Early Childhood Education Online Program and really love it. However, I can't wait to be a mom and take my year of maternity leave!


----------



## anna_marie

Joannaxoxo said:


> Hello Ladies, I hope you don't mind me crashing your posts. I am new to this site and would also like to find some TTC buddies. My husband and I are 24, we've been married for about 9 months now and this is our second month trying to conceive. I'm not a stay at home wife but would love to be, I work at our local college as an administrator for the Early Childhood Education Online Program and really love it. However, I can't wait to be a mom and take my year of maternity leave!

Sounds like a wonderful job!


----------



## Cara89

Joannaxoxo said:


> Hello Ladies, I hope you don't mind me crashing your posts. I am new to this site and would also like to find some TTC buddies. My husband and I are 24, we've been married for about 9 months now and this is our second month trying to conceive. I'm not a stay at home wife but would love to be, I work at our local college as an administrator for the Early Childhood Education Online Program and really love it. However, I can't wait to be a mom and take my year of maternity leave!

Welcome!! :)


----------



## Cara89

anna_marie said:


> I was reading up on them last night because I mentioned it to you and they we're from Pisiquit. Which is now Windsor? But my maiden name is Vincent. This is the whole story of my Vincent ancestory https://www.cafa.org/VincentHistory.html You don't have to read it. It's super long. We're find with the flooding it's mostly downtown. So we're staying away from there for now!

My sister lives in Windsor! It's about a 2 hour drive from where I live now. That's kind of cool.


----------



## anna_marie

Yepp very cool. I have some very distant family buried there. :D 

So how is your ttc journey going? Or you temping or using opks?


----------



## augustluvers

:hi: Ladies!!!

I hope I can join you girls :shy: I have just spent an hour reading all the post, my brain is in overdrive :haha: 

I'm 23 and my DH is 29. We are TTC our first baby. We are on cycle 4, (3rd round of Clomid). I'm on cycle day 6 today :happydance: and the :witch: has left the building! Yes!

I'm a full-time worker for the state in which I live in, as well as a full-time University student. I just graduated with my bachelors and I start my Master's in September. I would love to be a stay at home wife/mother and/or become a teacher for the local Universitys that are near me. 

ONLINE TEACHING??? Where can I find information on that? I would love to see if that's available here where I live (New Jersey)

PS: I'm glad the flooding isn't affecting where you girls live :hugs:

I look forward to getting to know you all, and building friendships :hugs:


----------



## Cara89

Hi Augustluvers!

How is Clomid going? I have been told I may end up on it where my cycles are all wonky & it's been almost 15 months of ttc with no :bfp: yet. I'm slightly sketchy about it though because I know it can increase the chances of multiples and they also happen to run on my side && DF's side of the family :wacko:, but if that's what it will take to get my bean then I will def be on board! Haha. 

Sounds like you're a pretty busy woman! What did you take your bachelors in?

Looking forward to getting to know you as well!! :D

Anna: I temp, but my chart is all over the place [[My Chart]], I am hoping that the blood work and/or SA will give us something to go by so that we can move quicker into getting our :bfp:. 

How is TTC coming for you ladies, any struggles or roadblocks/bumps on the way?

:dust: && Fx'd that we all get our :bfp: supppppper soon!!:hugs:


----------



## anna_marie

Hello welcome! :D


----------



## anna_marie

My on my cycle from an induced af from provera. Since I never got my af after having my daughter. So I'm hoping it's still going to be normal after being induced. I'm just really hoping for a bfp and even a normal af! Then I'd be very happy.

augustluvers you do sound like a VERY busy woman! Congrats on the degree and working further for a masters!


----------



## augustluvers

Thankx girls~ :hugs:

I got my bachelors in Criminal Justice and my master's will be on Homeland Security. 

I'm on my third round of clomid. I'm taking 50mg cycle days 3-7. Tomorrow is my last pill, and the only thing I've noticed so far is that I'm one wired and electric person while on CLOMID, :haha: even my co-workers have to tell me to stay still, calm down, :haha: 

I'm taking my temperature as well as using my Clearblue Fertility Monitor this month. I'm really hoping this is our month (for all of us). 

Monday is my husband's semen analysis :wacko: and I'm a little scarred about it. I just pray that all is fine because I really don't want him to feel like something's wrong with him. 

I'm supposed to go to a HSG some time next week, but I haven't gotten a date yet. I think it's an X-ray of your uterus and tubes to make sure that they aren't clogged up. 

If Clomid doesn't work this month, than the doctor is going to double the dose next month. 

ANNA MARIE ~ I have used provera before. Everytime I have used it, I got my period four days after the last pill that I took. I hope your cycles straighten out :hugs:


----------



## Cara89

Wow, that sounds pretty intense. Isn't Homeland securtiy a pretty big thing in the US? I'm not too sure since I'm up here in Canada :D. I used to want to go into criminal justice... But then took accounting (boring, I know) and atm I don't even work in that field, I am working in customer service, which I hope changes once I get my prelude back on the road. <3 <3 (It's currently minus the windshield thanks to DF trying to do some 'repairs' and noticing that it was cracked up top.)

Hopefully if I do end up on clomid I will get wired like that! Haha. I could use the extra energy. Right now I could sleep all day and it wouldn't phase me. How do you like the CBFM? I was looking into one but they are pretty expensive, and I am 99.9% sure our health plan doesn't cover fertility-related anything. :wacko:

I know what you mean about being worried about the results of the SA. I am super nervous about them, but it's better to know than to not. I have always asked DF if he would do it if it needed to be done, and he was ok with it. I know some men who won't, since it's "not" them that's having the "issue" getting pregnant, but as everyone knows, it takes more than one to make a baby. :haha: 

I hope that nothing is clogged, that sounds crazy! I would be super scared if I was going in for that. I was pretty nervous going to see the Gyno about the fact that we haven't gotten preggo yet and my cycles are weird (I'm on cycle 7 and this is almost month 15 of ttc).

Anna, my bff was put on provera 2 times to jump start the visit from the :witch:. The first time was before she got her first :bfp: and the second time was recently since she is now TTC #2. Both times it worked pretty quickly for her. Here is hoping it does for you too!!


----------



## anna_marie

After I took provera I got my af two days later. Before my daughter I for my af every month. So I'm hoping my body just needed that push to regulate it!


----------



## anna_marie

Thanks Cara! I'm really hoping the provera gives me the boost I need! I know it does't work for a lot of ladies tho! So hopefully I'm one of those lucky ones.


----------



## Cara89

Hopefully! Fx'd that it works! :)


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Hey Girls, I'm wondering if you could help me out? This is my first month taking my temp every day as I'm mostly just curious as to when I ovulate. Last month was our first month TTCing so we just went crazy BDing around my ovulation week but I guess it didn't work. So this cycle I decided to try BBT and I'm just a little confused with how to see a pattern. I started temping when my period started and so far it has remained around the same temperature, but I think I will ovulate next week. What is it I am looking for, a drop in temp followed by a spike, which will mean I ovulated? Any help with this will be great!


----------



## anna_marie

Yepp your right you need a dip and then .4 or higher temp rise for three consecutive days and usually they'll keep high after that. But not all women get a dip. Are you using www.ferilityfriend.com, to chart your temps? Fertility friend will automatically tell you when it thinks you've ovualted as you enter your temps. What helped me learn was playing the game on fertilityfriend. https://www.fertilityfriend.com/igame/. 

Are you also using opks?


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Wow fertilityfriend.com is really helpful, thanks for the tip. I've signed up and added my temps, it looks like i'm about to ovulate soon, so hopefully we can time things right this time.


----------



## wantanerd

I wish I could BBT but my doc advised against it since opk's don't work for me either thanks to PCOS. Thankfully tricare pays for all the ultrasounds =)


----------



## Cara89

Boo :( My friend has PCOS... Her Dr put her on Metforim (sp) & 6 months later she got her BFP. I really hope temping helps you Joanna. I started tempting this cycle, but if you look at my chart it is super crazy. I honestly think that its no use for me to temp since my Dr doesn't think I'm ov'ing.... but anything may help right? :)

Best of luck & here is hoping we all get our :bfp:s super soon!


----------



## anna_marie

OOO yes I love tricare very much. My next pregnancy will be high risk. So thank goodness we have tricare. My friend also have pcos and I think she's able to use the ovulation microscope.


----------



## augustluvers

Goodmorning girls!

How was everyone's weekend?

PCOS ~ I initally thought I had it but turns out I just ovulate late. Hence the cycles with 100+ days in them. :wacko: I'm taking Clomid to help make me ovulate sooner, and to give me more chances of conceiving. 

As for me: My husband goes in today for his semen analysis. It's a little nerve wrecking but I'm praying that all is good and ok. Doctor said that we should hear back between today and tomorrow morning. It's only 7:28am here and my husbands appointment isn't until 10:30am... I found myself awake most of the night :haha:

Yet, I'm excited because I got my first HIGH reading on my CB Fertility Monitor. Now I just can't wait until it says peak!!! Guess my Clomid is actually working this time around :happydance:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Morning Ladies, 

Cara89: I hope temping works for me too. I have no idea when I ovulate as I have never tracked before and haven't tried OPKs yet. My cycles are usually pretty regular (between 28-30 days) so I'm hoping taking my temp will sort of advise me when I do ovulate. Last month I just used on online calendar to see when my fertile days are, but I guess that was not accurate enough. If temping doesn't work this cycle, I'm going to try OPKs too next month. 

Augustluvrs: Good luck with your husband's doctors appointment, hopefully you will hear some good news.


----------



## Cara89

My weekend was good! It was DFs 21st birthday yesterday, so last night I took him to go see Thor & then out for some Chinese food :D How was everyone elses weekend?

Good luck August, Fx'd that his results come back good. 

Atm I am trying to figure out how to get DF's 'sample' :haha: into the hosptal for his SA. He leaves for work at like, 715 and the lab doesn't open until 8, by the time he gets home @ 6, they're closed... and not open on weekends. I think I might have to tell him that he's going to have to go in a bit late one of these days. I don't drive and they want the sample within 1/2 hr of it being taken. :( Difficultness, but it has to be done!


----------



## augustluvers

Joanna~ I've been tempting since Feb. and I find it very useful. However, I absolutely love digital OPKs, the ones by Clearblue. I get them on Amazon really cheap because the store sell them kind of pricey. 

Cara~ My husband and I both had to take the morning off from work in order to get his sample into the fertility center. They were really nice there, but we won't get results until Monday the latest! :dohh:

AFM~ I start testing tomorrow morning with my digital OPKs :happydance: I'm really excited even though there's a huge change that it will be negative since I'll only be on cycle day 10 :haha:


----------



## anna_marie

I'm going nuts this week because since I never got my true postpartum af and this af was induced by provera I'm hoping I'll ovulate when I usually do. I've been getting some egg white cm and my cervix was soft and low but now it's hard and low? And my temp dropped but my opks are no where near positive :(


----------



## Cara89

August: That sucks about having to wait til Monday... I would be sooo paranoid until I found out the results.

Anna: Boo on the opks~! Hopefully you get something + very soon!!

I told DF he was going to have to be late one day next week so that we can get his sample in, and he can just drop me off to get the blood work done by myself. I don't mind that, but I can't get his there in time when he leaves so early. Haha. Once we get our stuff done we have to wait until *July 7th* to get the results. That is when my Gyno booked our next appointment for. Urgh. She said it would take a few weeks for the results, but everyone else tells me it doesn't take that long.:shrug:


----------



## ann89

So this is me anna_marie. I lost my password and can't get it since my email has been hacked. :(


----------



## Tella

Hi all,

Jumping back to the younger men :D My DH is also 2 years younger than me :)

We got married in April 2009 and decided to start TTC June 2010 however i dont ovulate, so I went for my OD on the 1st of June 2011, and they discovered i had grade 3 ENDO which they removed, the op was fine, no pain on the cuts (3 tiny ones) but the gas afterwards was horrible, it took me 4 days to be able to move properly.

I've started a Journal called "Tella TTC #1 Journal" to keep track of all the happenings from hereon. Still learning about all the things one can do to track ovulation so lets hope and pray we get a BFP soon.

Baby Dust to all


----------



## Cara89

Boo Anna. :( that sucks. Stoopid people hacking. 

Hi Tella. Welcomeeee! I might have to go creep your journal at some point.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

August: Thanks for the tip, i've heard getting them online is cheaper. Perhaps if AF comes this month I will order some online so they have time to arrive before I need them. 

Anna: I've just learned how to check my cervix, am I looking for it to be high and soft to indicate ovulation? 

Also, as this is my first month temping I have some questions for those of you who have done it a few times. I've been trying to take my temp every day when I wake up (between 5:15 - 6:30am depending on the day) are these times too varied and need to be more of the same time? I was told to take my temp after waking from a deep sleep (3 hours or so) but that can be anytime between the hours I just gave you, so I don't know if I am getting an accurate enough reading. Also, according to Fertility Friend, I have already ovulated, which I didn't even notice at the time because my temp has hardly changed, it did drop slightly from 96.8 to 96.6 and then jumped to 97.1... so at the time I was looking for a bigger spike in temp, is this a sign of ovulation? Luckly we happened to BD the night before, so I'm hoping we didn't miss it. Anyway sorry to rample but this is all so new to me, any tips would help.


----------



## Cara89

I have heard that if you vary the time you take your temps it should be no more than 1/2 hr. On FF do you input the time when you took your temp? I make sure I do, if you look at my chart there are 2 days that are really high, and the circles are white instead of blue -- those days I didn't go to bed until 4 am so I didn't end up temping until 11-12. FF keeps track of the days when you temp later then the recommended time frame.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Thanks Cara89. I've got two white circles on my chart, which is around where the site thinks I ovulated, so maybe it has something to do with my time that I tempted. I thought it seemed early for me to ovulate but again, I have never done this before so I don't exactly know when I ovulate. I guess it takes a couple of months of practice to get a hang of things and to see a pattern.


----------



## Cara89

Yeah, this is my first month temping too, so I am not 100% sure how everything works yet. So far I haven't gotten any indication that FF thinks I've ov'd, so I will just keep on temping until either the :witch: shows, or my next Dr appt. Without a set cycle, not too sure when I would hit that 2ww, which is annoying. I usually would just test 7 days after the length of my last cycle. Which, if this cycle is like last cycle I should be testing around, oh CD 166. I am hoping that my Gyno can help me before it goes that long though, since I go in for another apt July 7th.


----------



## ann89

Joannaxoxo said:


> August: Thanks for the tip, i've heard getting them online is cheaper. Perhaps if AF comes this month I will order some online so they have time to arrive before I need them.
> 
> Anna: I've just learned how to check my cervix, am I looking for it to be high and soft to indicate ovulation?
> 
> Also, as this is my first month temping I have some questions for those of you who have done it a few times. I've been trying to take my temp every day when I wake up (between 5:15 - 6:30am depending on the day) are these times too varied and need to be more of the same time? I was told to take my temp after waking from a deep sleep (3 hours or so) but that can be anytime between the hours I just gave you, so I don't know if I am getting an accurate enough reading. Also, according to Fertility Friend, I have already ovulated, which I didn't even notice at the time because my temp has hardly changed, it did drop slightly from 96.8 to 96.6 and then jumped to 97.1... so at the time I was looking for a bigger spike in temp, is this a sign of ovulation? Luckly we happened to BD the night before, so I'm hoping we didn't miss it. Anyway sorry to rample but this is all so new to me, any tips would help.

You need to take your temp same time every morning after what I've heard a 6 hr. rest for it to be accurate. And yepp you cervix is suppose to be high and soft and open when you ovulate. You only really need a .4 rise consistantly for 3 days for it to detect ovulation. And it's ok if you ramble! It's alot to learn about!


----------



## ann89

I'm also having problems with temping my problem is I sleep with my window open. And it seems to be on warmer nights my temps is higher and on colder nights my temp is lower. so i'm scared it's affecting my temps. Also I go to bed various times of the time. Some nights I'll go to sleep any time between 10pm-4am. so yaa.. :/ I'm not sure if mine is very accurate.


----------



## Tella

Im completely lost when it comes to the temp chart thing. I tried it about 6 months ago and i just didn't seem to be able to get the hang of it.

Isn't it easier to use the fertility monitor?


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I tend to go to bed around the same time every night, so I always wake up around the same time, even on weekends. So I'm hoping my temp is accurate in the mornings but I guess my hour window when I first wake up varies. So who knows. But according to Fertility Friend, I ovulated about 4 days ago and it was literally about 5 days after my AF finished... so I guess I ovulate earlier than average, but its good to find out so I'll know for next time. But I'm hoping we may have caught it as we just happened to BD the night before, so crossing my fingers.

Tella: I'm sure a Fertility Monitor would probably be easier, I might pick one up if we don't conceive in the next couple of months. Though aren't they a little pricy?


----------



## Tella

My problem is I forget to take it before I do anything. I will try again from my next cycle, or can you start at any time?

Yes they are a bit pricey, we looking at +-R2000.00 ( $300) for one here! However im battling to find one in South Africa.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Tella: I think they suggest starting BBT on the first day of your period, but I guess it can't hurt to start mid-cycle so you can get a hang of taking it every day.

A little off topic, i've noticed that most people on this site have cute signatures with how long they have been TTCing or how old their child is. My question is where do you set that up? I'm still new to the site. lol


----------



## augustluvers

Morning/Afternoon Girls!

How's everyone doing?

AFM ~ I'm on cycle day 11 :happydance: and that means I'm getting closer and closer to ovulation, so I hope. My fertility monitor still reads HIGH, my OPK from yesterday was negative so we'll see what today's will read. I told myself that I wouldn't check my cervix this month because it's really confusing but I still went ahead and checked today. Its medium, soft and open with what I think is creamy/egg whtie (like in between) So I'm thinking that I might ovulate really soon :happydance: 

Joanna~ if you click on the signatures sometimes it'll take you to the site where the person got theirs from. You follow the steps and then add it to your signature (on your profile page here on bnb you click on customize profile and then you click on the signature tab, there you can add the code that the tickler site gives you for your graphic)


----------



## Joannaxoxo

test


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Sorry ladies, I was testing to see if my signature worked which apparantely it didn't. But it works now, thanks August.


----------



## Cara89

Hey! I get all confused with the cervix checking, so I just stick to temping. I was looking into a CBFM to help with checking when I Ov, but they are pretty pricey. If I don't get a bfp soonish though, I might have to. 

What vitamins, if any, are you ladies taking? And what doseage?? I take 1 tab/day of folic and that's it, but I heard about this agnus castus (sp?) that is supposed to help regulate & help you Ov. Does anyone know about this? Or heard about it? I was thinking of trying it... but not too sure.


----------



## ann89

Cara89 said:


> Hey! I get all confused with the cervix checking, so I just stick to temping. I was looking into a CBFM to help with checking when I Ov, but they are pretty pricey. If I don't get a bfp soonish though, I might have to.
> 
> What vitamins, if any, are you ladies taking? And what doseage?? I take 1 tab/day of folic and that's it, but I heard about this agnus castus (sp?) that is supposed to help regulate & help you Ov. Does anyone know about this? Or heard about it? I was thinking of trying it... but not too sure.

I've been getting confused with my cervix also. More like confused with everything! I'm almost think about taking a break TTC until I figure out my cycle and if they come back to normal. I was taking agnus cactus for about a month but then I stopped, I didn't notice a difference but I've heared you have to take it for about 3 months to see the difference.


----------



## Cara89

Awwe. :( I always feel kinda sad when I hear of ladies who decide to go back to WTT. I know each person does what is best for them, but I want everyone to get their :bfp:s. 

I think I might try the AC, just because at this point in time I don't want to have to wait another 4 wks to see the Dr, only to have her put me on something to jump start that :witch:. I will get all my blood work and stuff done before starting it, just so that they have an accurate reading of my hormone levels... But if AC can really help the :witch: come naturally, as opposed to somethings the Gyno prescribes, then I will def be trying it out.

On another note... My books _still_ weren't in today. I don't know if it's the people at the post office being jerks, or if it was just delayed. Either way... :cry: ... I want them now! :haha: But that little rant did remind me that I have to go email the company since they didn't give me my tracking number.

:dust:


----------



## ann89

Cara89 said:


> Awwe. :( I always feel kinda sad when I hear of ladies who decide to go back to WTT. I know each person does what is best for them, but I want everyone to get their :bfp:s.
> 
> I think I might try the AC, just because at this point in time I don't want to have to wait another 4 wks to see the Dr, only to have her put me on something to jump start that :witch:. I will get all my blood work and stuff done before starting it, just so that they have an accurate reading of my hormone levels... But if AC can really help the :witch: come naturally, as opposed to somethings the Gyno prescribes, then I will def be trying it out.
> 
> On another note... My books _still_ weren't in today. I don't know if it's the people at the post office being jerks, or if it was just delayed. Either way... :cry: ... I want them now! :haha: But that little rant did remind me that I have to go email the company since they didn't give me my tracking number.
> 
> :dust:


Idk.. I prob. won't stop completely trying to conceive I just won't set up the days of bding like I do now. Right now I try to do the deed every other day or around that. I'll prob. just do less and not try as hard until I figure out my cycles. So I don't wear myself and my husband out.

If I don't get my :witch: by the end of June. I'll be making another dr. apt! Uhh. I just wish I'd go back to normal! I have a feeling something is actually wrong and I don't have my normal fertility anymore. My dr. did blood work and me last time to get my hormone levels I'm wondering what they turned out to be. I should give my dr. a call and see if they can give them to me. 

I stopped taking agnus cactus because I started to believe something was actually wrong with my cycle. And I didn't want it mess me up anymore if there is. So I just stopped taking it until I get to the root of this! 

Sorry I forgot what books are you getting? Was it the one fertility book?


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I'm taking the vitamin Materna, which has 1mg of folic acid in it, I take it once a day in the morning with my breakfast. I read that some prenatal vitamins can make some women nauseated but I haven't felt anything with these so I'm planning on sticking with them. Once I do get pregnant I'll check with my doctor about Materna and see if it is something I can stick with or if I need to change my prenatal vitamin. I have not heard of agnus castus, sorry.


----------



## ann89

I just take target brand prenatals. And an extra vitamin D. because i've read it can help with hellp syndrome and preeclampsia, which I have a past of. 

So... I just called my dr. because I wanted my lab work from may 13th when she was checking my tyroid. And they said it all came back normal and it's very good and overactive which is good? I thought overactive was bad? so I'm quite confused.


----------



## augustluvers

Hey girls!!! So It's 5:50pm here in the USA East Coast and I just did an OPK and I got a SMILEY FACE :happydance: So that means I should be ovulating between today and tomorrow, maybe even Saturday... so you know what that means: BABY MAKING TIME :haha:

So here's my question. :blush: My husband and I are "night" baby makers, esp. during the week. So if I baby dance tonight and tomorrow night including Saturday then I should get my bases covered, right? I just know my hubby won't be up to it tomorrow morning and tomorrow night :blush:

On the other hand of things...

How's everyone else?

I too hate to see my fellow bnb friend going over to the WTT, but sometimes that's exactly what they need :hugs:


----------



## ann89

Yepp! As far as covering your basis your right on!


----------



## Cara89

^^Yay!! I think that as long as you :sex: within the time frame you should be good. I would def be bd'ing tonight!! and tomorrow and the next day, just to be sure. 

Things are going good with me, thanks for all the pointers on vits ladies! Just taking it one day at a time. Hopefully going to bring DF's sample to the lab & get blood work on Monday. :)

How about you other ladies? Any plans for the weekend?


----------



## ann89

Cara I bet your anxious to find out what the lab work says! 

I can't wait to the end of this month so I can go back to the dr. and have her figure out what's wrong with me! I think I have thyroiditis or graves disease now. But I guess we'll find out sometime next month hopefully! Which thyroiditis overtime goes away. But graves disease doesn't but there are ways to fix it. And you can still have kids with both once they level out your hormones. So i'm happy about that. Now I just need to get it fixed!!

This weekend we're not doing much. We'll prob. go out for dinner and maybe bring our dog to the dog park. But thats about it :D How about yourself?


----------



## SoldiersLove

I am soo sorry for your loss:( I am Currently TTC my 3rd precious baby and also need a buddy:) lol Im Also a military wife so I definitly know how it is too be pressed for time,As I am wanting too get preggo before hubby deploys in fall or winter:(Im Glad too see women that are going through the same things as we are


----------



## Tella

Hi all,

Im taking 5mg Folic Acid at the moment, maybe i should start looking at a more advance vitamin.

Im on CD9 today and doc suggested i start the OPK when i start having a discharge. So i started today, it is still negative but there 6 more tests to go for the next 6 days :) so lets hope i get a SMILEY FACE (positive) OPK in the next few days!

I cant wait for a quite weekend at home, but thats not gonna happen for the next few coming lol. Everyone else must have fabulous weekend.

And most important of all :dust: to all!!!!


----------



## ann89

SoldiersLove said:


> I am soo sorry for your loss:( I am Currently TTC my 3rd precious baby and also need a buddy:) lol Im Also a military wife so I definitly know how it is too be pressed for time,As I am wanting too get preggo before hubby deploys in fall or winter:(Im Glad too see women that are going through the same things as we are


I'm sorry. deploying is never fun. Mine might be too but nowhere too far or dangerous.


----------



## ann89

Tella said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Im taking 5mg Folic Acid at the moment, maybe i should start looking at a more advance vitamin.
> 
> Im on CD9 today and doc suggested i start the OPK when i start having a discharge. So i started today, it is still negative but there 6 more tests to go for the next 6 days :) so lets hope i get a SMILEY FACE (positive) OPK in the next few days!
> 
> I cant wait for a quite weekend at home, but thats not gonna happen for the next few coming lol. Everyone else must have fabulous weekend.
> 
> And most important of all :dust: to all!!!!


Goodluck on the opks I hope you get a positive soon!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Hi All, Welcome SoldiersLove. Well today I spent the day cleaning and gardening as I don't work Fridays, and this weekend we'll be going to my brother-in-laws to have some fun. Its good to keep myself busy so I don't sit around all day thinking about pregnancy, I am currently on my tww, so no need to explain myself lol. 

Quick question for you all... as you know i'm charting my temp for the first time this month and fertility friend has changed its mind on when I ovulated. So originally it thought I had O'd on Sat, June 4, which was literally like 6 days after my period, so I thought it was a little strange. But at the same time it made sense as I find I had more CM and I also felt more like BDing :blush:. However, my temp has gone up a lot over the last few days and Fertility Friend has now decided that I likely O'd on Tues, June 7th, which I've noticed that my CM has been practically none existant. So to make a long story short, which sounds more accurate? lol... I'll try and post my results from Fertility Friend so you can see what I mean.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php


----------



## Cara89

Welcome SoldiersLove!

Hopefully you get a positive opk then :sex: it up!! :haha: Fx'd that your bfp is on its way!

...Your link didn't work Joanna. :(


----------



## ann89

Bd whenever you think the time is right so you don't ever miss it! 

And yepp the links not working :(


----------



## Cara89

Jeez. DF and I have been BD'ing like rabbits the past few days. We can't keep our hands to ourselves. :sex: :rofl: 

On a side note, my books came in yesterday! I have been attacking the girls names with a pink highlighters!. :haha:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Hey Ladies I hope you all had a good weekend. Mine was good, DH and I went to visit family, it was nice to get away for the weekend. 

I ended up telling my sister in law that we were TTC because she noticed something was up since I've been passing up wine for the last couple of months. We had planned on telling everyone once we got pregnant but that hasn't worked out so far! lol. My mom and a couple of other close friends know (nobody from work yet). Just wondering how everyone else has handled this, did you tell people you were TTCing or do you plan on telling everyone once you find out?


----------



## ann89

The first time I was pregnant we told my Husband's mother and my cousin/best friend Karrie. And some people from my work. but that was about it. :D


----------



## Cara89

I told my best friends and a few other close friends right away that DF & I were TTC. I didn't tell one of my sisters because she has a tendency of spilling the beans. DF's family still doesn't know, and neither does my Dad. We figure we will tell them when the :bfp: shows up. I told my momma maybe a month ago only because she's having a hard time of things. She's 33 (my stepmomma :) ) and has only 4 step-daughters, none of her own - and it's not for lack of trying. She hasn't been having a good go of it and my dad wouldn't go get an SA (what a nincompoop!), yes he has 4 daughters, but the youngest is turning 18 in July, and he was a very heavy smoker... so IMHO he really should have done a simple SA. Anyways, she decided to go back on bcps. :cry: My heart broke for her. She was pretty upset when she told me that she wasn't trying to pressure DF & I into having kids, but that she didn't want to see us wait. That is when I decided to let her know that we were ttc.


----------



## ann89

Aww your poor step mom :( Was she excited to hear you guys are trying?


----------



## Cara89

Yeah, she was thrilled... and I like being able to talk to her about it.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I felt the same way when I told my mom. When we first decided to TTC my DH and I decided not to tell anyone until we officially found out we were pregnant. But after a few weeks I was excited and needed to tell someone else, so I told my mom. I thought that she would think we were too young (we are both 24 and have only been married since August) but she was actually thrilled. Its nice being able to talk to someone else about this, especially since they have gone thought it before... and I think my husband is a little tired of hearing me talk about symptoms and ovulating and what not lol.


----------



## ann89

I didn't tell my family as they seem to judge a lot! No matter what it is. But my husband's doesn't judge at all. So that's nice!


----------



## Cara89

I thought my mom would judge us too since before she had said that she wanted us to get married and be 'settled' before having a baby.

O/T:: I find it hard to believe that today is exactly the 15 month mark of DF & I TTC.


----------



## Tella

I went for Ovarian Drilling to help with the TTC so pretty much everyone knows now that we are trying. So I just dont care what they think, if they cant say something possitive then i just ignore them completely. I have one very interesting mother in law and believe me she can be very testing of ones patience.

But my mom, dad and everyone else is the most loving people and accept DH as their own son.


----------



## Cara89

Ovarian drilling? What is that? It sounds really painful.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Hey Ladies, 

So I'm 9dpo today and I haven't felt many symptoms so far, but I guess it is still early. My chart on Fertility Friend is still showing my temp as high, so I guess thats a good thing. 

How many DPO are you or where are you in your cycles and have you got any symptoms yet?


----------



## ann89

Higher temps over your coverline means an increase in progrestrone. Which is the hormone that's always dominant in that phase of your cycle. But what you need to look for now is a drop then rise. Which could mean the egg has implanted. But not everyone gets it. And some people get it and it wasn't implantation.


----------



## ann89

So today I think I've officially decided that me and the hubby are going to wait to concieve until my cycle is back to normal! For now we'll just not try and not prevent. And I'm about to make another Dr. apt as we speak .. :/


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Hopefully you get some answers at your Drs, good luck.

Thanks for the advice about charting. I have noticed in the last few days that my temp has droped a few points from 97.6 down to 97.2 (my coverline) and then has now jumped to 97.7 over the last few days. So maybe this is implantation?? I guess we shall see. I plan on taking a test on Sunday!


----------



## ann89

It possibly could be! And the egg usually implants 6-12 days post ovulation.

So.. I'm going to the Dr. on July 6th for a pap smear and then July 8th for the missing period and no ovulation. And the lady who made my appointment said mention the period of July 6th and if she helps me then with it then cancel my July 8th appointment. I hope she can help! I'm so tired of this!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Oh I sure hope they can help answer your questions, it must be so hard not knowing what is going on. Good Luck with everything, keep us posted!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I've managed to post my Fertility Friend Chart... you can take a look if you like to see what I was talking about lol.


----------



## ann89

Joannaxoxo said:


> I've managed to post my Fertility Friend Chart... you can take a look if you like to see what I was talking about lol.

Those could be implantation dips! Well you only need one. So "one" of those could. lol. But so far it's looking good. You you bd'ed perfectly at ovulation! But you can't be for sure until you test!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Thanks so much Anna Marie... I'll be testing tomorrow morning so I'm praying for a BFP! So far not much symptoms except i've had cramps since yesterday which could mean either pregnancy or period so all we can do is wait and see. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## ann89

Can't wait to find out your results!


So ladies I think I may ovulate soon.. Hopefully! Which I'll prob. jinks it. My opks have been a little bit darker. I'm DEF. getting fertile cm. And my cervix with rising and getting softer and opening! So all good signs.. Come on ovulation!!!!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Oh I hope your right Anna Marie, how long are your cycles then?

So I took a test this morning and it was a :bfn: unfortunately. I think the :witch: is on her way. Last night I was super tired, still had cramps and was a bit emotional... all of my usual signs that my AF is coming soon. Also, my temp dropped this morning to below cover line. So I'm pretty sure I am out this month :nope: Oh well, DH and I are trying to stay positive and will just have to try again next time. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## ann89

My first sign of pregnancy was moodiness for me. That's why I tested. lol. 


Well I havn't had a normal postpartum period since I had my daughter. So I'm still waiting for that. I had one induced by provera. Before my daughter I had one every month and my cd's were usually arount low 30's. Like 31,32,33. 

Well today my cervix went back to medium and closed. :( And my opks got lighter again and no ferning on my ovulation microscope. But I still have egg white cm. Soo.. looks like my body was trying to ovulate and stopped once again. :( uhhh.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Oh I'm sorry, it might take your body awhile to get back to normal since it hasn't been long since you had your daughter. Hopefully your doctor will be able to help you with something. 

What is ferning? Is that were you analyze your saliva?


----------



## Cara89

Sorry I've been MIA... been super busy. Sorry to hear about you bfn. :( That hardcore sucks. I still have no sign of AF and still have to get in for blood work and DFs SA. Getting that done next week. Fx'd ladies. Can't wait to see you ladies get some :bfp:s!


----------



## ann89

Joannaxoxo said:


> Oh I'm sorry, it might take your body awhile to get back to normal since it hasn't been long since you had your daughter. Hopefully your doctor will be able to help you with something.
> 
> What is ferning? Is that were you analyze your saliva?

Well most woman who arn't breastfeeding usually get their period by now. So it's strange that I havn't.

Yepp ferning is from an ovulation micscrope that you put your saliva on and let dry. And theres no ferning(not fertile), partial ferning(kind of fertile), and full ferning (fertile.) And the ferning means you have a rise in estrogen a hormone that rises when you ovulate.


----------



## ann89

Cara89 said:


> Sorry I've been MIA... been super busy. Sorry to hear about you bfn. :( That hardcore sucks. I still have no sign of AF and still have to get in for blood work and DFs SA. Getting that done next week. Fx'd ladies. Can't wait to see you ladies get some :bfp:s!

I hope the blood work goes well! 

I also can't wait to go in again to see if the Dr. can figure out why it's taking me much longer then usual to have a af.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Thanks Anna Marie for clearing that up, ferning sounds quite interesting. Perhaps after a few months trying I might start doing those things too (Ferning, OPK, Etc). 

FXed for you and Cara.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Oh and also, my temp went back up again today (yesterday dropped to 97.1 which is below cover line) and today it was up at 97.5. So I am hoping thats a good sign. Doesn't it need to go back down to get your period... my temps on my last period were about 96.6 - 97.1... so I guess I'm still holding onto a little hope at this point. I wont be testing until it is officially late (tues I am due) so I wont get any disapointments. Crossing my fingers for myself and all of you.


----------



## Cara89

Joannaxoxo said:


> ...I wont be testing until it is officially late (tues I am due) so I wont get any disapointments. Crossing my fingers for myself and all of you.

Fx'd!! Hopefully this was your cycle!


----------



## ann89

Joannaxoxo said:


> Oh and also, my temp went back up again today (yesterday dropped to 97.1 which is below cover line) and today it was up at 97.5. So I am hoping thats a good sign. Doesn't it need to go back down to get your period... my temps on my last period were about 96.6 - 97.1... so I guess I'm still holding onto a little hope at this point. I wont be testing until it is officially late (tues I am due) so I wont get any disapointments. Crossing my fingers for myself and all of you.

Can't wait to find out what your test results will be! I hope it's a bfp!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Thanks girls, though I am pretty sure I am out. Been feeling the usual cramps/achey feeling all day, even put on a pad just in case. But I guess you never know until she is actually here.


----------



## Cara89

^^ isn't that the truth!


----------



## Tella

Hi, it was a long weekend here by us so didn't have much time for the internet. All my OPK's so far has been negative and i have stopped testing untill i get my first AF after OD and then i will try again in my new cycle. 

Joannaxoxo > Holding thumbs that this is your cycle girl! :dust:
Cara > no AF i suppose could be a good sign. FX'd
Ann > Hope your body gets back to normal soon. Is the ovulation micscrope easy to use and accurate?


----------



## Cara89

Hi, I missed all of your updates while I was away from BnB.

Today I brought DFs sample into the lab for his SA... He leaves for work at 720 and the lab doesn't open until 8. By the time i got to the lab (it was literally in the middle of nowhere in the hospital... almost mission impossible to find) they tell me that they will take the sample but he may have to do it again since it was all liquidy. Idk why it went like that, but :(. Then I have to go to a whole different building up the road for my blood work, I get here and they are on #90 (96 right now) and I get #14...18 people left...16 now, they finally have more than one person calling people. *sigh*


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Oh boy that seems like a long wait. Good luck with your blood work.

*Update* no AF yet :) ... supposed to be due today, so we will wait and see. Achy cramps all evening last night and gone this morning.. so I hope thats a good sign. Oh and I don't know if this is good too but my cervix still seems pretty high, I'm new to checking my cervix so I could be wrong though.


----------



## Tella

Cara > Good luck wiht the waiting, hope it goes quickly! and all is good.

Joannaxoxo > holding thumbs that it stays away :) and that you get a :bfp:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Thanks Tella. So what does the Ovarian Drilling do then?


----------



## Tella

They basically make little holes in your ovaries to stimulate ovulation. Since i went off the BCP, i have not had an OV natuarally and not even Clomid helped.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Oh wow well fx'ed that it works for you! So since they did the OD, I'm guessing it is not just a one month thing, but that it should help you ovulate from now on?


----------



## Cara89

Fx'd Joanna!! It would be awesome to see one of us get our :bfp:!

Finally done with the blood work, took about an hour in total. When I finally got in she tried my left arm first and not a drop came out. Nothing. Not even after she removed the needle. So I had to get poked in both arms. :cry: I haven't had blood work done since I was a little kid. :haha:

Wow, sounds painful Tella, did the ovarian drilling work for you? Or do you still have to wait a little to find out?


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Ouch I hate blood tests too. Hopefully you get some good results from it, or at least some answers.


----------



## Cara89

^^ I couldn't agree more. Now the countdown is on until July 7th - my next dr appointment. Hopefully she is more helpful than she was last time. :)


----------



## ann89

Joanna- Not sure if a high cervix is good. :/ I know if it's high means your more likely to be fertile but your past that. So not too much...

Tella- wow.. ovarian drilling sounds kind of painful. Never heared of it before. How do they exactly do it?

Cara- I hope the blood work turns out ok. Or if something is wrong then I hope it's an easy fix! 

I'm pretty sure I havn't ovulated at all since I've had my daughter.. In three months I havn't had one postive opk. :/ It's like my body sometimes gets on the edge to but then just gives up. :( I go back to the Dr. for a pap smear on July 6th and then July 8th I go back for why I'm not getting my af. Hopefully I can get some answers! Lately everytime I take my temperature in the morning it's always 96.8. It's like my thrememeter is broken... But it's not because I take it at night also and that's always different. lol I guess my body just like the temp 96.8 a lot.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

So the :witch: got me this morning. I knew it was coming because my temp has been down for the last few days. I'm actually really glad I've stuck with temping because its not so much of a shock when it happens if you know its coming. Last month I didn't temp and I was super symptom spotting, so I was pretty convinced that I was pregnant but it didn't happen in the end... so I was upset. This time, not so much. I'm going to stick with temping for another month and if it doesn't happen then I'll try some other things like OPK and what not. Onto TTC month #3. 

Anna: I'm sorry that your having such a hard time with ovulating. It must be so frusterating not knowing whats going on and not being about to do anything about it. Fx'ed that your doctor can help you out or give you some answers.


----------



## Cara89

Ann that is horrible! Hopefully your Dr will be able to give you some answers to why you don't seem to be Ov'ing, and help you get that fixed!

Boo on the :witch: Joanna! Hopefully next month is your month!!

So, I almost cried at my friends house yesterday, and here is why;
We (her, her df & I) were sitting in the living room talking/watching tv and we got to talking about food, I said that I didn't like fish or veggies that much & her df said he didn't either. She was like, 'You guys have so much in common!' So he laughed and was like, 'I knew I picked the wrong roommate!' joking around. (Her & I used to be roommates when they got together) We laughed, but then she looked at me like she was thinking of something then she (still smiling) looks at him and goes "Yeah, but if you were with her you wouldn't have a baby!" Then she looks at me and goes "Ohmygod! That was sooo mean! I don't even know why I said that!!" Her Df stopped smiling and told her that it was _really_ mean, and at that point I had to keep smiling an tell her not to worry about it because I was going to bust out in tears. She then came over and sat down beside me and told me that they had discussed having another baby when their LO is fully potty trained. When DF got home last night I cried a little as I told him, and he said that she was a b*h for saying that to me, knowing how long and hard we've been trying to get a bean!

Sorry it was so long, needed to get that out. She has never been anything but supportive and never said anything like that before, I was just kind of shocked.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Oh Cara that sounds pretty mean. At least she realized that what she said was wrong. A couple of months ago (back in Oct I think) my DH and I had decided that we wanted to start TTCing... I told my sister at the time and her response was quite mean. At the time DH and I had only just gotten married, I had only just started my job and we had not bought a house yet. My sister (who is younger) ended up talking me out of it! Needless to say we ended up getting a house in Dec and are much more settled in jobs, so I hate to say it but she was right in a way, though the way she said it made me quite upset. However, just this last weekend I told her that we were TTCing again and she was actually really excited this time. Not that we need her approval but I feel like now is a much better time than before when I just wanted a baby because I always had... now we are settled and I feel like I want a baby for the right reasons.

Sorry I'm rambling now, but in a way I know how you felt Cara.


----------



## ann89

:dohh:


Cara89 said:


> Ann that is horrible! Hopefully your Dr will be able to give you some answers to why you don't seem to be Ov'ing, and help you get that fixed!
> 
> Boo on the :witch: Joanna! Hopefully next month is your month!!
> 
> So, I almost cried at my friends house yesterday, and here is why;
> We (her, her df & I) were sitting in the living room talking/watching tv and we got to talking about food, I said that I didn't like fish or veggies that much & her df said he didn't either. She was like, 'You guys have so much in common!' So he laughed and was like, 'I knew I picked the wrong roommate!' joking around. (Her & I used to be roommates when they got together) We laughed, but then she looked at me like she was thinking of something then she (still smiling) looks at him and goes "Yeah, but if you were with her you wouldn't have a baby!" Then she looks at me and goes "Ohmygod! That was sooo mean! I don't even know why I said that!!" Her Df stopped smiling and told her that it was mean, and at that point I had to keep smiling an tell her not to worry about it because I was going to bust out in tears. She then came over and sat down beside me and told me that they had discussed having another baby when their LO is fully potty trained. When DF got home last night I cried a little as I told him, and he said that she was a b*h for saying that to me, knowing how long and hard we've been trying to get a bean!
> 
> Sorry it was so long, needed to get that out. She has never been anything but supportive and never said anything like that before, I was just kind of shocked.

Cara--- It really sounds like the only reason why she said it was because she was jealous, since her df seemed to be making nice comments about you. lol.:haha: So she prob. said it because she was hurt by her df and wanted to hurt you back.. when you didn't do anything at all!!!! Which is wrong! But it seems like after she said it she smacked herself in the head thinking why did I say that! :dohh: Which doesn't make it right either! I'm sorry you had that mean comment said to you! Just ignore her and her ignorance. You know you'll get that bfp one day! And after all this waiting it will be even more precsious to you. :hugs:

Joanna-- Sorry to hear about af showing up! And it is very frustering wondering what is going on with my body. I used to have normal af's every month before my daughter and it only took two months to concieve her! So me not ovulating and not getting a period is a BIG cause for concern. I had a rough delivery with HELLP syndrome. That could've taken my life. So I'm scared it fried my fertility.:nope:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I have a question for you both about diet affecting fertility. So hubby and I rarley drink and neither of us have very smoked... I eat quiet healthy and drink mostly water, take my prenatal vitamine, go for walks a few times a week to get some exercise. But my DH eats like crap and loves his energy drinks... I'd say he drinks at least one a day! So usually I have no problem with him drinking the energy drinks but it is possible that they can be bad for his fertility? Its just something thats been on my mind... oh and he likes to have really HOT showers... which i've heard can also kill sperm. What do you think about these issues?


----------



## ann89

WELL... my husband has a HORRIBLE diet. He drinks at least one energy drink a day or more. And it took me two months to concieve my daughter while my husband was drinking so many of them. So not sure if energy drinks affect it. But maybe? I guess it didn't affect my husbands swimmies. He doesn't smoke only drinks ocassionaly. He also likes cold showers.. I'm very much a hot shower fan. haha. Well I believe if he doesn't have a swimmie problem then I think it would be ok for him to take hot showers. But if he has a low count then it's prob. a bad idea. From what I've read for gender selection if you want a girl its a good idea for your hubby to take hot showers. 

I don't ever drink energy drinks. But I do like a coffee every once in awhile. My diet isn't the best.. never has been. I'm a pretty picky eater. But I take my prenatal everyday. I don't smoke and only drink every once in awhile also. And I don't really work out much at all. 

You just have to look at it this way.. How many people out there who are on drugs and are treaty there bodies horrible are getting pregnant. 

If you have no reason to worry about your fertility right now I would worry... But it's still a good idea to stay healthy. And wouldn't hurt I guess :D


----------



## Cara89

Thanks for the support guys :) I really appreciate it.

I'm not too sure about energy drinks but I have heard that super hot showers aren't supposed to be that good, although I have never had anything that backed up the reasoning. If you're worried about it, maybe you could talk to your Dr about next time you see them?


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Thanks for the reasurances about the energy drinks. I personally do not drink them and I've heard they were not so good for you to drink which is why I don't like them. I don't really care that he drinks them so if its not likely to affect his fertility I'd rather just let him continue drinking them lol. It was just something I had been thinking about. 

And Anna Marie your right, people who are on drugs and treat themselves like crap can still get pregnant so I've really got nothing to worry about at this point.


----------



## Cara89

Joannaxoxo said:


> And Anna Marie your right, people who are on drugs and treat themselves like crap can still get pregnant so I've really got nothing to worry about at this point.

And they _*always*_ seem to be getting pregnant... but we can't and try and be super healthy. Stoopid!!

Anyways, on a side note, I gave in to my insane urge to poas this morning... :bfn: I wasn't holding my breath for a bfp, but it still sucked seeing only 1 line. :( Well, guess the countdown is on til the 7th when DF & I go get the blood work && SA results.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Sorry Cara for your BFN... I wasn't expecting to see a BFP last weekend either when I took my test but its still disappointing either way. 

What are you all up to over the weekend?


----------



## Cara89

Nothing going on my way, work 6-2 Sat & 2-10 Sun. Here its supposed to rain over the weekend... what else is new in these parts lately? lol. 

How about you?


----------



## ann89

Our town "Minot" is flooding :( You can probably see it on the news. We'll probably go help sandbag downtown to help out. And we're going to a friends going away party tonight.

How about you?

My temp dropped this morning. Hopefully it means ovulation.. I don't have any other ovuation signs tho.. :/

Cara-- Sorry to hear about the bfn.. I also took one yesterday and bfn.. :(


----------



## Cara89

Boo on :bfn:s :(

That's awful about the flooding! Hopefully it doesn't get too much worse!


----------



## ann89

I wish it wasn't .. :/ But looks like it's just going to rise.. So sad. we live about 15 miles from all the flooding tho.. which mean it won't get us. But it's sad of how many people are loosing their homes :(


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Wow the flooding sounds bad, your lucky it wont be getting you. But on the plus maybe you are ovulating... your chart looks promising, make sure to BD lots! 

It was supposed to rain here all weekend too, so I set myself up with a project. I've been doing some painting... I painted our front entrance and the stairway/upstairs hall. So I've got most of the painting done now but we've got my in-laws coming tomorrow morning so now I've got to clean tonight :( so tired! lol but its nice to keep my mind off the baby stuff for at least a few days. 

Hope you both enjoy the rest of your weekend :)


----------



## ann89

Yep flooding is no fun. Now we have to boil all our water because the tap has been contaminated. So I just boiled a bunch of water for the past few hours.. :/

Not too sure if I ovulated. The morning when I woke up my cervix was closed but then later in the afternoon it kinda opened. And today my temp when to the normal so we'll see if it keeps rising.

Sounds like you keep yourself busy! I have online school I should be working on. But I've been kinda slacking lately. But I'm going to dedicate my day tomorrow for that.


----------



## Cara89

Wow. That is awful about the people being flooded out of their homes. :( A Boil order sucks, luckily growing up my family lives in the country so we had a drilled well and didn't have to boil our water when the towns did. Did they say how long you would have to do it for, or is it just until they tell you to stop?


----------



## ann89

They said at LEAST 24hrs but it could be longer.. Hasn't lifted yet.. so hopefully soon?


----------



## ann89

So I've been looking up soy lately. And after my dr. appointment in July if my dr. doesn't do much to help me then I think I'm going to try it out.. It's suppose to be the natural form of clomid. 

Check this out..
https://www.justmommies.com/getting-pregnant/fertility-medications-and-natural-supplements/soy-isoflavones-natural-alternative-t


----------



## Tella

Joannaxoxo > They say the next 8-9 months is crucial as it will be the most effective months. Im not sure if I did OV this month as all my OPK tests was negative but we will see when AF arrives and then see what the doc say. Sorry the :witch: got you, well you have started a new cycle, so holding strong thumbs that this is the one for you.

Cara89 > Well the doc said I should OV in my first cycle but like mentioned before, im not sure if I did. Sorry about the bfn, atleast the 7th is coming along quickly.

Ann89> it basically stimulates OV. So hoping and keeping fx's that it worked. I really hope the FS can tell you what is wrong.

I have 2 days left of my current cycle so lets see what happens. There has been no signs at all of OV or pregnancy so I expect to see the :witch: in about 2-3days :(


----------



## ann89

Just wondering what does fx mean?


----------



## Tella

Fingers crossed :D


----------



## ann89

Ohhh :blush: thanks :D So I saw your from Pretoria. What's the weather like there?


----------



## Tella

LOL its cool, took me a while to figure it out as well.

Yes im in Pretoria in South Africa, it is cold here, Middle of winter :( I hate being cold, wish summer would come back now :)


----------



## ann89

I live in North Dakota in the United States. And we're in summer. Not too hot yet tho. We have a lot of flooding. I was just wondering because I think it's amazing how it can be summer one place and winter another.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Tella: Good Luck to you in the next 8-9 months then.. hopefully you will get your BFP soon, it sounds like you've been trying for a long time. 

Its summer here too... quite hot and humid lately. Our Canada Day is coming up soon (July 1st) so its a civic holiday here on Friday. The upside of not getting a BFP this month is that I can have a couple of drinks on Friday hehe. Not that I'm a big drinker, its just nice to not have to make excuses to our family for why I'm not having a drink or two.


----------



## Cara89

ann89 said:

> So I've been looking up soy lately. And after my dr. appointment in July if my dr. doesn't do much to help me then I think I'm going to try it out.. It's suppose to be the natural form of clomid.

I have heard the smae thing about Agnus Castus... I am thinking about getting some, it's supposed to help regulate your hormones and get you to O and stuff. I found some online, so I went into the local GNC store here, and for 40 capsules it was 25$ !! Online I can get 100 for 8$. Soo, will def be doing the online thing. lol.

Yesterday I spent the day at the beach, it was beautiful out! But am I ever making up for it today... Back, Chest, side of my bbs, ears, face & legs = burnt!! I am such a :baby:, I whined all night. ahaha. It hurts something awful, going out to get some Aloe and some stronger sunscreen since the shimmery spf 15 didn't really work. :dohh: :haha:


----------



## Cara89

Joannaxoxo said:


> Our Canada Day is coming up soon...

I cannot wait! I super bad want to go to the fair, and go on all the crazy rides. If everything goes good I won't be able to next year! :happydance: :D


----------



## Cara89

I just noticed that (for today) the amount of time I have left _until_ my wedding matchs (pretty much) the amount of time we have _been_ ttc! Haha.


----------



## Tella

Thanks Joannaxoxo, we also hope it comes soon, yes we have just reached our year mark of TTC.

oooh I love fair rides, its just to bad that age has given me a sense of fear and now im scared to go on the hectic ones :)

Cara89 > Time left till wedding = Time left to Conceive? So what will you do if you a far along when the Wedding comes? They say its difficult to make a dress for a growing tummy :haha:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Cara, my DH went to a water park on monday with some buddies (I had to work) and got super sunburnt too! We are both red heads, so we burn easily with 50+ spf! haha so I have felt your pain many times, it sucks. 

I too want to go on the Canada Day rides. Our town hosts 'Riverfest' where they have festivities for 3 days with a fair ground and a concert on the last day. It should be loads of fun. I'm currently planning our meal for the BBQ on friday... thinking potato salad, pasta salad, hamburgers/chicken burgers and my yummy strawberry/rhubarb crumble! Can't wait!


----------



## Cara89

Strawberry rhubarb...:cloud9::thumbup: :haha: My faveeee.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Ok so I need some advice girls. My DH has wanted to get a dog for the last few years but we have never lived anywhere that allowed us to get one, until we moved into our own house in Dec. He's been bringing up the dog issue since Dec but I've been apprehensive (sp?). We have 2 cats already and we are working on having a baby too, so to me it seems like there is a lot going on right now. Anywho, yesterday on kijiji we discovered someone in our area selling some puppies in the breed that he wants and now we are going next week to see them. I know I will fall in love right away and we will probably be getting one but I cant shake the feeling that I might be rushing into the decision... but I dont want to change my mind or my DH will be crushed. What do you think?


----------



## ann89

Cara89 said:


> ann89 said:
> 
> So I've been looking up soy lately. And after my dr. appointment in July if my dr. doesn't do much to help me then I think I'm going to try it out.. It's suppose to be the natural form of clomid.
> 
> I have heard the smae thing about Agnus Castus... I am thinking about getting some, it's supposed to help regulate your hormones and get you to O and stuff. I found some online, so I went into the local GNC store here, and for 40 capsules it was 25$ !! Online I can get 100 for 8$. Soo, will def be doing the online thing. lol.
> 
> Yesterday I spent the day at the beach, it was beautiful out! But am I ever making up for it today... Back, Chest, side of my bbs, ears, face & legs = burnt!! I am such a :baby:, I whined all night. ahaha. It hurts something awful, going out to get some Aloe and some stronger sunscreen since the shimmery spf 15 didn't really work. :dohh: :haha:Click to expand...

I was taking agnus actus but I believe it take a few months for it to work. and I decided to stop taking it since I didn't want to mess up my system for the dr. to figure out what's wrong with me. So I stopped taking it.. But if the Dr. isn't much of help I'll be trying out a few things.:thumbup:


----------



## ann89

Joannaxoxo said:


> Ok so I need some advice girls. My DH has wanted to get a dog for the last few years but we have never lived anywhere that allowed us to get one, until we moved into our own house in Dec. He's been bringing up the dog issue since Dec but I've been apprehensive (sp?). We have 2 cats already and we are working on having a baby too, so to me it seems like there is a lot going on right now. Anywho, yesterday on kijiji we discovered someone in our area selling some puppies in the breed that he wants and now we are going next week to see them. I know I will fall in love right away and we will probably be getting one but I cant shake the feeling that I might be rushing into the decision... but I dont want to change my mind or my DH will be crushed. What do you think?

 
That's a hard decision! My dog was still a puppy when I got pregnant. I mean it wasn't too bad. But omg the smell got to me so bad. So wouldn't smell bad at all to my husband, but with my prego nose it was horrible! Well if you get a puppy now then you can work with it.. training it. But if you get a dog after baby then you'll have to do all of that with a new born. Or you could wait later till the baby's a little big older. I guess it all depends on how you look at it.. And what you think will be best :thumbup: What kind of dog does he want?


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Anna: I think you are right... it will probably be easier to get the puppy now and get it trained for awhile before we have a baby too. Originally I thought it would be better to get a puppy while I was on maternity leave (maybe 6 months in, so I could be home with it to train). But I think that was a pretty stupid idea, because I highly doubt I will have time to train a puppy with a 6month old baby at the same time. So I think we have decided to get the puppy next week... I know it makes my DH happy so I can't take this away from him at this point... he has already choosen a name: Charlie :) DH originally wanted a German Sheppard (he grew up with one) but I grew up with a minature poodle, which is much smaller... so I didn't want just a german sheppard but a mix. The dog we are probably going to get is a boarder collie/lab/german sheppard mix... so i'm happy with that, the pictures of the puppies are so cute! Thanks for the advice.


----------



## ann89

No problem :D We kennel trained our dog when she was a puppy and she's really good now. We have a basset hound, she's such a sweetie. And we also have a persian cat, which is my husbands :rolf: . And the dog is always by me.. and his cat is always by him. hehe.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

We've thought about buying a kennel or large dog cage for inside, but we might just buy a baby gate and close off the kitchen for when we are asleep or out.. much cheaper. I'm actually starting to get a bit excited for this... apprehension out of the way now. lol everyone is teasing me that we'll probably conceive this month too... boy will our lives be busy!


----------



## Cherry_bump

Hi i am a mum of 22 to a little boy who will be 1 on July 12th. I'm also a housewife and hoping to try for another baby pretty soon!


----------



## ann89

Joannaxoxo said:


> We've thought about buying a kennel or large dog cage for inside, but we might just buy a baby gate and close off the kitchen for when we are asleep or out.. much cheaper. I'm actually starting to get a bit excited for this... apprehension out of the way now. lol everyone is teasing me that we'll probably conceive this month too... boy will our lives be busy!

Haha I bet you will too!! It always happens that way! But def. wouldn't be a bad thing!! :D


----------



## ann89

Cherry_bump said:


> Hi i am a mum of 22 to a little boy who will be 1 on July 12th. I'm also a housewife and hoping to try for another baby pretty soon!

Hello! I'm also 22 and a housewifey. I had a daughter but she didn't make it past birth.. :cry: But my husband and I have been trying again since April but I still havn't had my actual postpartum period :( But I'm going back to the dr July 6th so hopefully she can help us out. :thumbup:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Anna: No getting pregnant this month will not be a problem with a doggy too :) Though I'm due to ovulate next week and we get the puppy on Tues, so we may be too distracted to BD much lol. 

Welcome Cherry Bump. I'm 24 and work part-time at our local college as an administrator. We are currently working on TTC our first!


----------



## Cherry_bump

Oh no i'm really sorry to hear that Ann, hope you and your husband ok. I wish you all the luck with trying again! and hope that your period sorts out soon!


Hi Joanna, good luck with trying to concieve also!


I was on Dianette for 2 months and i've just come off so i'm waiting to get my first natural period before we try for our second.


----------



## ann89

That's exciting Cherry! How long did it take you to try for your first?


----------



## Cara89

Cherry_bump said:


> Hi i am a mum of 22 to a little boy who will be 1 on July 12th. I'm also a housewife and hoping to try for another baby pretty soon!

Hey Cherry!! Hopefully your wait isn't too long! I am 22 and working FT at the local coffee shop & DF is 21 and a diesel mechanic. We have been ttc since March 14/2010... been a loooooong time. On the 7th I go back to the OBGYN to get the results from my blood work and DF's SA. Hopefully before long I'll be announcing a :bfp:... I can't wait for the announcement from one of you ladies! I'd be super happy having one of my TTC Buddies get their :bfp:!!


----------



## Tella

Hi girls, the :witch: got me today. So on the one hand it is a good sign as it is natural and not medicated but on the other hand :(.

Oh well lets hold thumbs for this cycle and also hope we get a BFP soon.

:dust: to all


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Tella: too bad AF got you, hopefully your next cycle will be the one... its good that you got a none medicated AF, perhaps you will ovulate natually next cycle then :)
 
Cara: Good luck tomorrow with the results. Lets hope they can give you some answers and give you a way to get that BFP!

I had a drop in temp this morning and I've got eggwhite CM today, so I'll make sure to BD for the next few days and hopefully it will work this cycle. We are also getting the puppy tomorrow... so I'm hoping the doggy stays quiet enough for us to BD tomorrow lol.


----------



## Cara89

Tella - It's good that the :witch: came naturally, hopefully that means that all your little eggies are in line for this cycle!!

Joanna - I am super nervous about the results... Waiting until Thursday seems like a super long waittt!! But if I get some straight answers then that will be a good thing! Hopefully the new addition to your family will behave while you && your DP get down to biznez!! :rofl: Fx'd that the little:spermy: catches that egg of yours!! 

:dust: ladies! :kiss:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Thanks Cara, hopefully your right. I've been told by many people that because we are getting a dog and our minds will be more focused on the puppy than worrying about baby making that we will probably conceive this month haha. So fx'ed they are right, I also just have a feeling that this month might be it. I havent even ovulated yet, but I'm definately more intune with my body this month, after learning how to take my temp and observing my CM I know more what to look for when we time our BDing. Keep us updated on those results you get, fx'ed for some good news.


----------



## FragileDoll

anna_marie said:


> I'll be 22 next month. Dh is in airforce. This is our 2nd. Our first one didn't make it. I had HELLP syndrome. And I'm on CD 7. I usually have irregular cycles. But mostly they are around the low 30s. Like 31,32,33.

Hello there, Anna. I have irregular cycles too, they're like 29 days one month, 28 days the next, 30 days and my longest cycle was in the previous month 31 days. We BD on a regular basis, but the day we take rest I find out that day as my Ovulation. :shrug: 

P.s- I'm looking for buddies too as I'm a newbie. I wish you Goodluck! :thumbup:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Welcome FragileDoll!


----------



## Cara89

Thanks. Hopefully having something that is a distraction works in your favor for that :bfp:! I will definitely let you ladies know how my appointment goes. :)

Welcome Fragile!! :dust:


----------



## Cherry_bump

Anna it took me 8 months to get pregnant with my little man, I just knew that i was pregnant with him though a week or two after x.

Cara thanks, sorry to hear that it has taken you a while, wishing you lots of good luck and also for the 7th! x


----------



## Cara89

Thanks Cherry... Just found out last night that DF won't be coming with me to the Dr since he has missed sometime last week and can't miss anymore time. I am super nervous because I really don't want to go alone, so I am asking my Momma if she'll come with me.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I'd be nervous to go alone too.. hopefully your momma will be able to go with you.


----------



## ann89

FragileDoll said:


> anna_marie said:
> 
> 
> I'll be 22 next month. Dh is in airforce. This is our 2nd. Our first one didn't make it. I had HELLP syndrome. And I'm on CD 7. I usually have irregular cycles. But mostly they are around the low 30s. Like 31,32,33.
> 
> Hello there, Anna. I have irregular cycles too, they're like 29 days one month, 28 days the next, 30 days and my longest cycle was in the previous month 31 days. We BD on a regular basis, but the day we take rest I find out that day as my Ovulation. :shrug:
> 
> P.s- I'm looking for buddies too as I'm a newbie. I wish you Goodluck! :thumbup:Click to expand...

I've always had irregular cycles. But after I had my daughter I now just not getting a af at all :(


----------



## ann89

Cherry_bump said:


> Anna it took me 8 months to get pregnant with my little man, I just knew that i was pregnant with him though a week or two after x.
> 
> Cara thanks, sorry to hear that it has taken you a while, wishing you lots of good luck and also for the 7th! x

Ya, it took my two months with my daughter. And since I've had her I havn't ovulated or started a true af yet. So right now I'm just worrying if there something wrong with me.. from being sick with HELLP syndrome.


----------



## ann89

Hey ladies! Sorry I havn't been on! I've had a busy 4th of July weekend. Tomorrow is my Dr. appointment.. and I'm really excited and nervous that she won't do anything.. :( Hopefully all goes well! 

How is everyone else?


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I'm doing well today, feeling the usual O bloating... why is it that we feel kinda crappy just when our bodies are supposed to be in prime baby making mode? Just been wondering that. I just always seem to feel really bloated around this time, so I'll just suck it up and BD like usual lol. 

Less than 1 hour tell we go check out the puppies and take one home! Super excited now :)


----------



## FragileDoll

Don't be nervous, hun. I hope everything goes well with you. We are doing great apart I'm feeling a bit lonely, my birthday coming in 3 days but not at all excited. :growlmad: and thank you for the welcome, girls. :hugs:


----------



## ann89

Joannaxoxo said:


> I'm doing well today, feeling the usual O bloating... why is it that we feel kinda crappy just when our bodies are supposed to be in prime baby making mode? Just been wondering that. I just always seem to feel really bloated around this time, so I'll just suck it up and BD like usual lol.
> 
> Less than 1 hour tell we go check out the puppies and take one home! Super excited now :)



that sucks :(

And yay!! Puppies are fun!!!


----------



## ann89

FragileDoll said:


> Don't be nervous, hun. I hope everything goes well with you. We are doing great apart I'm feeling a bit lonely, my birthday coming in 3 days but not at all excited. :growlmad: and thank you for the welcome, girls. :hugs:

Don't feel lonely.. :( My birthday was June 29th. And I was not excited at all!! But it actually turned out good :thumbup: And I hope yours does too!:flower:


----------



## FragileDoll

ann89 said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Don't be nervous, hun. I hope everything goes well with you. We are doing great apart I'm feeling a bit lonely, my birthday coming in 3 days but not at all excited. :growlmad: and thank you for the welcome, girls. :hugs:
> 
> Don't feel lonely.. :( My birthday was June 29th. And I was not excited at all!! But it actually turned out good :thumbup: And I hope yours does too!:flower:Click to expand...

Wow, so you had a blast. I hope mine goes well too. I am not excited because I expect a lot of friends' coming over, partying and blast and it never happens. None of my friends ever show up, just send me text messages, but I don't care looking. :coffee:


----------



## Cara89

Hopefully your Dr appointment goes well Ann - you'll have to let us know how it goes. My Momma was supposed to work until 3 on Thursday, my appointment is at 2:25, but she got one of her workers to come in and start early for her so that she can be with me for this. :)


----------



## ann89

FragileDoll said:


> ann89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Don't be nervous, hun. I hope everything goes well with you. We are doing great apart I'm feeling a bit lonely, my birthday coming in 3 days but not at all excited. :growlmad: and thank you for the welcome, girls. :hugs:
> 
> Don't feel lonely.. :( My birthday was June 29th. And I was not excited at all!! But it actually turned out good :thumbup: And I hope yours does too!:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, so you had a blast. I hope mine goes well too. I am not excited because I expect a lot of friends' coming over, partying and blast and it never happens. None of my friends ever show up, just send me text messages, but I don't care looking. :coffee:Click to expand...

I just spent mine with my husband going to dinner :D Well I hope friends show up! That would be sucky if they don't!!


----------



## ann89

Cara89 said:


> Hopefully your Dr appointment goes well Ann - you'll have to let us know how it goes. My Momma was supposed to work until 3 on Thursday, my appointment is at 2:25, but she got one of her workers to come in and start early for her so that she can be with me for this. :)

I can't wait to hear what they say at your appointment also! I'm pretty excited! 



I started spotting today??? Not too sure why? I usually never spot. I wouldn't think my af would be starting either with the look of my temp chart.. but you never know! Maybe I'm having a annovulary cycle. I'm be so happy tho if af started on it's own! And this would happen a day before I go to my dr. apt.! haha.:dohh:


----------



## Tella

Cara > Im very pleased that it is a natural cycle! Also hope those little eggies are growing and will be in line like they should be :D Only 1 more day for you :) the wait is almost over! Glad your Momma can go with you, I've had to do it alone 90% of the time as DF cant just take off either.

Joanna > Agh a puppy is always so much fun! Hope you have loads of fun with him/her and that it will indeed help you guys out in the baby making department.

FragileDoll > Welcome :hug: , I must say my doc explained that any cycle between 26days and 32 days are normal and that irregular cycles are more the absence of AF and then it needs to be brought on with meds. 
Just spend your special day with the people that make the effort to be a part of your day, in the past I always used to get upset if people didn't call but now it is more fun making them feel bad for forgetting so they make sure they remember&#8230;.hehe I just hate how technology has robbed us of the personal touch on special days like bdays, I hate a Facebook msg, SMS or BBM.

Ann > Holding thumbs for good news! And also that you can get some clarity on what is going on. Is it still just spotting or has AF arrrived?


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Anne: Oh I hope that spotting turns into an AF for you! Fx'ed it does!

Tella: What have you been up to recently, I'm guessing AF showed up for you judging by your ticker?

Cara: I'm glad your momma can come with you... I would definately be asking my mom to come with me if DH couldn't come.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

So I thought I would give you girls a visual of our new edition! We called her Lexi... she is super sweet, a little scared of being in the house since she was kept outdoors at her birth home. She is a little scare of the cats, who are quite interested in her, so they are slowly getting up the courage of sniffing each other.. super cute.
 



Attached Files:







269809_10100579446925792_28132990_62214966_3996871_n.jpg
File size: 61.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Tella

Joanna > Yes AF arrived after a 32d cycle. But im glad, so now i know how long my cycle is and now i can test in time and for long enough and hopefully get a positive on the OV front.

The puppy look sooooooo cute! She and the cats will still make friends and then you are gonna have your hands full :)


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Oh I'm sure she and the cats will get along quickly. Our younger cat who is about 10 months old (still a kitten in many ways) is really eager to play with the puppy, but the puppy is more scared of the cat lol. However, the puppy was more active in the house this morning, sniffing around... last night she just sat in the spot we placed her inside... so I'm sure before long all the animals will be chasing each other around the house.


----------



## Cara89

Thanks guys! It's down to 3.5 hrs until the appointment and I feel like I could throw up. I will let you guys know asap how it went. 

OMG Joanna!! That is one adorable dog! No wonder you caved, I would have too! Haha.

Here are my baby boys...
 



Attached Files:







c1.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 2









c2.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Thanks Cara. Your orange cat looks just like ours, though I don't have any photos of him on this computer (I'm at work). Your boys are adorable!

I am sooooo wishing you good luck today... try not to be too nervous, it will all be over soon. :hugs:


----------



## Tella

Good luck girl!!!!!!!!!!!! Holding thumbs that you will get only good news!

The kitties are so adorable! I wish i could get a cat again but our complex it full of [email protected] so we are not allowed to :(


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Wait I do have pics to show you.
 



Attached Files:







Jeffrey.jpg
File size: 80.8 KB
Views: 2









Monkey.jpg
File size: 64.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ann89

Good Luck Cara!! And cute pets you guys!

I went to my dr. appointment yesterday. She did a lot more blood work about 6 tubes. I know she tested LH, FSH, and Testosterone and prob. my thyroid again. 

And she also sceduled me a pelvic ultrasound to look at my ovaries I believe to check for pcos. 

And she said if I have pcos then I could try metiforin or if I'm too impatient she could prescibed me something for me to ovulate so we can bd at the right time. I'm pretty sure she was talking about clomid. 

And she said all my test results should be in about two weeks. So I'll prob. give them a call then and she what my results were.

I also asked her about the results of my thyroid when the nurse said it was really good and almost overactive. She told me that it's in the normal range but actually on the low side


I've also been spotting since two days ago... But I think it's stopping today since the blood is a darker color and not bright. Not sure why I am.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Anna: I bet you're glad to have got the tests done and overwith. Now to wait for the results, I hope you get some answers and they can find a way to help you ovulate. Hopefully that spotting was your first sign of your AF which could mean that you might ovulate on your own in the next few cycles. Fx'ed for you to get some good news! :flower:


----------



## ann89

Thanks ! I hope so too! I told the dr. about the spotting and when she did my pap she said it doesn't look like I'm about to start af :( So I'm not too sure why I'm spotting.


----------



## Cara89

Hey guys,

Totally gutted right now. I don't know what to do - I have a headache from holding back the tears since I have to go to work in 1/2 hr. She didn't put me on anything, my hormone levels and everything came back fine, I'm just not ovulating... but DF has a low sperm count. She's not going to do anything for me until we get his sperm count up... which means she wants us to go to the Fertility clinic in the city - but infertility isn't covered under our health insurance. 

I really don't know what to do. I am probably going to start taking Agnus Castus, but I have no idea what to do about his issue. I'm probably going to research it online to see if there are any vitamins or supplements he can take. My Dr was of NO help on that front. 

I feel very lost right now, and slightly defeated. I know it will pass, but I am also worried that he's going to think that I blame him - which I don't in any way. He just knows how badly I want a baby and I'm scared he might get it into his head that I think its his fault that we haven't gotten pregnant yet. The worst part is, by the time he gets home (around 6) I will be starting work, and I don't get off til 10.


----------



## ann89

I'm so sorry :( Is there anyway you can go to another Dr. for a 2nd opinion? 

And also have you thought about trying soy to help you ovulate? It's suppose to be a natural clomid. But you can't take it with ac.


----------



## Cara89

Yeah. I plan on getting on Soy, AC, EPO & anything else that might help. I have yet to really talk to DF but I think he will be open to vitamins and/or supplements as well. Not sure on the second opinion, but atm I am just begging the :witch: to arrive so we can move through this faster.


----------



## ann89

Ooo I know how you feel with wanting :witch: to arrive to you can get even started... I'm in the same boat.. :(


----------



## Cara89

I am kinda pissed at the Dr because she still sort of brushed us off IMHO using DF's issue as an excuse to pass us off. We have to wait until I get my period, which could be in like 4 months time with how irregular I am, she could have at least put me on Provera to jump start my period so I can get the fricken xray done and we can go for the consult at the fertility clinic. DF says we should get a second opinion since she hasn't seemed very helpful since the first time we met her. Not sure what we're going to do, but I know we will be doing what we can in the wait for the :witch:.


----------



## ann89

I would get a 2nd opinion. There should be a underlying reason why your cycles are so long. And your right it does seem like she's brushing you off. It would seem to be since you've been trying to concieve so long they would prescibe you provera and clomid so it would help you guys bd on time. 

What is the xray for? 

I'm getting a pelvic ultrasound tomorrow.


----------



## Cara89

She told me "Your hormones are fine, you're just not ovulating. Your partner though has a low sperm count. Getting you to make eggs won't be that hard I don't think... but he is the issue." Soooo, in other words, she will do *nothing* with/for me until DFs sperm count goes up. Which I don't get why she's sending us to a fertility _*clinic*_ and not referring him to a Dr that can help. When we talked about it he said that she doesn't seem like she actually wants to help and that we should talk to someone else. I am going to call his Nan tomorrow because I guess his uncle had low sperm count and DF told me to just ask his Nan what Uncle did. Aside from that, really thinking about calling my fam dr tomorrow and requesting to be transferred over to the other Gyno... My best friend goes to him and swears by him. He gets things done for her, doesn't push her out of the office. Gurrr! Sorry for the rant, I am just so emotionally crazy atm over all this bs! 

The xray is ... well, not sure the technical term, but the pump dye into my lady parts and take multiple pictures of it just to make sure there is no blockages or what not. :s But I will do what I have to do.


----------



## Tella

Cara > :hug: Im sooooo sorry girl, i know how you feel. It is the worst feeling when they tell you, you're not ovulating but everything seems fine. My DH is on Wellman Conception and im using Pregancare Conception. Its not that expensive considering the cost of multivitamin so maybe you should look at that. www.pregnacare.com/conception. When you read up on the website there is alot of interesting facts on male fertility that will help.

Research a bit on the internet if there isn't a natural equivalent to Provera or ask your fam dr. if he wont prescribe it to you.

Ann > Soy what does it do? is it in a tablet form or how do you use/take it?


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Cara I'm so sorry that your Dr. won't give you enough help :hugs: I know what you mean about getting another doctor's opinion... I live in Canada too, and it is hard enough being able to get a family doctor in the first place. I moved to the town I am in now almost two years ago and only just got a family doctor this Feb, so I don't know what I will do if I ever need to get a second opinion.


----------



## Cara89

Thanks guys. I was up until 130 this morning researching vitamins or supplements that help with regulating cycles (Agnus Castus) and that help with low sperm count (Maca). Now I just have to find somewhere that actually sells the stuff. I have been looking online but it all requires a credit card - so I might have to invest in a prepaid one to get them.... but it will be well worth it if they work.

Tella: I will have to check out that website, see what it's about. The obgyn told me that 'my problem' was easy to fix because I just had to make eggs, but that 'his problem' was a bit more difficult - uhm, hello? We are trying to have a baby 'together'! So now she is sending us to that clinic like, at our ages (I am 22 & DF is 21) we can afford that, esp since health insurance doesn't cover it? I think that woman lacks 98% of her brain cells.

Joanna: Yeah, finding a family Dr around here is pretty tough. Even though I moved to another town I kept my family Dr since I have been with her since birth. It's about a 45-50 min drive from my town to the town my Dr is in - luckily all highway driving, but to me it is well worth it. I am thinking (and DF *heavily* suggests) that I should ask her to refer me to the other obgyn since this one doesn't give us the impression that she really even cares about helping us that much.

Ann: How did your pelvic xray go? Did you get the results back yet? Fx'd that every thing goes good for you at your appointment!!

Thanks for being here for me ladies. I really do appreciate it. xx & :dust:


----------



## ann89

Tella- Soy isoflavones is suppose to be a natural form of clomid. And you take it just as you would with clomid. Here's a site on it. 

https://www.twoweekwait.com/newsletter/2006-01/

Cara- Sorry you've been having a rough time :( And the ultrasounds went great I had one of top of my stomch and then a vaginal ultrasoung. And I won't get results for two weeks :(


----------



## ann89

Here's a thread I've been going to about soy.

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/271211-soy-isoflavones-natures-clomid.html


----------



## Cara89

Thanks Ann, I will have to check that out. :)


----------



## ann89

Well ladies I "may" be starting af. But it's light.. And I'm scared it will stop. So we'll see if it gets heavier!! I hope it does! I bought soy today. But I'm unsure If I was to use it yet with this may being my first normal cycle. And I don't want to screw with it. Maybe I'll see how things go and then decide.


----------



## Cara89

I am going to be picking up some Soy tomorrow... Thought the :witch: got me today, but not, it was like a bit of spotting then gone. 

Need to rant. My gyno told me that there was no sense in 'fixing' me because DF was 'broken' and we couldn't get a :bfp: with a low sperm count even if I *was* ovulating... found this article and decided that Monday I am going to be switching Gynos. Whether I have to go to a whole different hospital or not. I am not leaving something as serious as our future :baby: in that demented ladies head. GRAHHHH. :growlmad::gun::evil: I am suuuuper pissed.

How to Increase Sperm Counts


----------



## ann89

Hopefully that spotting means af is comming tho! I spotted for the past three days and today is got a little heavier to where I still don't need anything for it. 

So I hope the witch comes soon for you! So you can start a brand new fresh cycle maybe trying soy!! 

And def. get a 2nd opinion. Especially since having a baby is the future is so important to you!! 

I'm also noticing if you google "herbal medicine for sperm count" it comes up with a lot of other good sites. :D


----------



## Cara89

Did the :witch: land full force with you? I am hoping that the spotting, and sore nips, is an indication that she'll be visiting me soon. I have looked all over town for Soy and Maca, but no luck. So I am getting my bff to look in at the natural health food store in her town for them. If not I will just order it offline. 

How are things going for you?


----------



## ann89

Nope still spotting... But it's lighter today. I'm wondering if this is just a SUPER light af. That I don't have to use anything for. Because it's never a flow but it comes and goes in different amounts.. So I'm not sure what going on. But super happy I'm getting some sort of bleeding on my own!!

I hope your af starts soon also! How long have you been spotting for? Also I found my soy at wal mart.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Hey Ladies. Sounds promising with that spotting. I hope you both were able to get your AFs in full force then you can start on a nice fresh cycle.

I'm currently on 5 or 6 dpo today... fertility friend keeps changing her mind. I am fairly sure I ovulated last monday (July 4th) but FF thinks it was Tues (July 5th), either way I'm on that TWW. We BD on Sun night and Monday but got the puppy on Tues so we were too tired that day... so really hoping we caught it this time. I guess we will have to wait and see... I'm going to try and not symptom spot so I haven't felt anything yet. 

Keep me posted on how your all doing :)


----------



## ann89

Looks like you dtd on time Joanna. I really hope you catch that eggy this cycle! When will you test?


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I'll probably wait until 12dpo or until my AF is a day or two late. My first cycle I tested on 10dpo and of course BFN, but I thought I was going to be pregnant that cycle so I felt pretty disappointed. So I'm going to try and wait as long as possible to test this time.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Ok so I know I said I wasn't going to symptom spot but I've had a couple of things that are different for me. Yesterday I had heart burn (I never get this) and my right breast was having these strange twinges... not painful but making it tender. I also just went to the washroom and my urine was strong in smell (all I had was a cup of tea). Oh and one last thing... my chart has been all over the place in temp... up one day, down the next. 

So I'm sure these things are too early to be feeling at 6 or 7 dpo... but I felt absolutely nothing last month at this time. Any thoughts?


----------



## ann89

Heartburn is a symptom. I never got twinges tho when I was pregnant. Or a strong smell of urine. My two big symptoms when I was pregnant was running to the bathroom ALL the time and my moodieness.. But everyone is different! 

Mostly if you are pregnant you temps will mostly stay high after implantation. So try to keep an eye on that :D

I hope you get your bfp! That would be so exciting!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Thanks Anna. The heartburn hasn't happened again and the twinges in my breast are gone too but they were quite itchy yesterday. The strong urine smell happened again last night after drinking a tall glass of water, so its a little strange. 

Temp is back up high again, I think its been fluctuating so much because I haven't been sleeping at much lately what with the puppy having us up in the night. So I have felt quite a bit grumpy and short tempered but that is likely from lack of sleep (feeling super tired) and not pregnancy. I was asleep by 9:30 last night. So I'm hoping the extreme fatigue is from pregnancy but it is probably from lack of sleep. 

I guess I'll just have to wait and see... AF due next Wed (July 20th). 

Any news from you girls on results?


----------



## Tella

Holding thumbs that this is your cycle Joanna :D IT will be lovely to get a BFP from one of our TTC buddies!!!

Im still on my OV wait, will start OPK test tomorrow. and hopefully i OV sooner than CD18.

:dust: to you all


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Thanks Tella :) and good luck to you on ovulating sooner than CD18. It would be so awesome if one of us could get a BFP this month!


----------



## ann89

Smell is a good sign! That was also one I had and forgot haha. 

I really hope someone from our ttc group gets a bfp also! They'd still have to stick around and tell us how it's going :D 

I spotted for 7 days. Still no full force af. Hopefully this was my body just saying you need to have an af and tried but couldn't get full force and hopefully I'll get full force next month! Not sure if I'm spotting today I wasn't this morning but I wasn't with the rest with they started around noon. So we'll see.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Well maybe the spotting was a real AF, you should keep a watch for Ovulation soon to see if maybe your cycle is getting back on track. 

So perhaps that strong urine smell that I keep experiencing is not that the urine is smellier than ususal but that I have a hightened sense of smell? lol Also last night we took a bag of garbage over to my mom's house (she is away on holiday and our town only allows you to put out one black bag of garback a week and its garbage day today on her street) anyway, the garbage was in the trunk of the car but boy did I almost gag all the way over to her house and DH said he didn't even smell it. Who knows lol, just have to wait until next week to test.


----------



## ann89

I'd say thats a great sign! 

Not too sure now. I've found spotting again today. So uhh...


----------



## Tella

I hope that your spotting is atleast the start of a new cycle for you.

Oh I hope the signs are all there for the right reasons :D Hows things going witht he puppy and the kitties?


----------



## ann89

I really hope so I'm thinking about looking up things to induce af.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Are there even things to induce AF? 

Puppy and kitties are good, getting along great now! So classic to see the dog chasing the cat around the house :haha:


----------



## ann89

There are. I'm not sure if they work tho. I searched it awhile ago. But i'm about to do some searching right now.. I'll let you know what I find.


----------



## Cara89

Anna: Hopefully the spotting is your AF for this month! That would be good if at least something happened!

Joanna: Fx'd that the symptoms are an indication of a :bfp:~! That would be super awesomeee!!

Tella: I agree, we need a bfp soon!! And we all have to say in touch when it finally happens for us!

:D


----------



## ann89

Well I found you can take vitamin C in certain doses and parsley tea to induce af.. But I read you have had to ovulate for it to work.. And I havn't soo hmm.. uhh!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

That is a strange combination, but I guess worth a try. Though it doesn't make much sense because if you ovulate then your period would come so you wouldn't need to take them right?

Ok girls I need to vent. I am so fed up with the animals in my house I almost cried this morning out of sheer frusteration and anger. I woke up and the dog had gone to the bathroom all over the place, so I try to clean it up and she is jumping on me getting my work clothes all dirty. The poor puppy had to deal with my rath as I screamed so much at her (soooo not like me!). Then our 5 year old cat decides it is her turn to s**t all over the floor! On top of it all, I went to bed in a mood after coming home to the house in disarray. So I am extremely moody this morning and feel like crap! I sure hope this anger is due to pregnancy, the only thing keeping me sane is thinking that I could be pregnant. 

Sorry rant over thanks for listening lol.


----------



## Tella

Ann > I dont know what to believe off the internet anymore. I was looking for stuff on Soy and then i found a whole bunch of other things like Vit B that can be bad for you, to much Vit C also, so now im scared the prenatal vitamin im driking is to strong but surely it shouldnt be????? :shrug:

Joanne > I sincerly hope it is the pregnancy hormones that is taking its toll there however, i would also be livid pregnant or not...lol

Hope everything is sorted out now and that you can relax. How many DPO are you now?


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I'm trying to relax but still feeling quite emotional, I almost started crying a few minutes ago. Its so silly really if you think about it... the puppy didn't mean to do those things. I love my animals but I just couldn't take it this morning. I'm about 8 or 9 dpo... so it might still be too early to be feeling any pregnancy symptoms at this point but I just can't explain these feelings I've been having. Perhaps its due to lack of sleep?


----------



## Tella

Ag shame girl :hug: hope you feel better soon! You never know, they always say every person is different, maybe you are just starting early wiht the signs ...fx'd


----------



## Cara89

Anna: That sounds like a redundant statement - take this to have your period... but you gotta ovulate... well if you were Ov'ing you *wouldn't* want to invite the :witch: over. lol. I always have to remind myself that all sites aren't specifically made with TTC in mind. :rofl: I try and cross reference everything I find on the internet by doing a narrower search. ex: When I heard that Agnus Castus is supposed to induce AF and Soy is supposed to help you Ov I Google'd that and a bunch of sites came back verifying that - but also letting me know that mixing the 2 is a no-no because it apparently counter-acts eachother. :shrug: Best of luck finding something to help bring the :witch: about!!

Joanna: Oh that is horrible!! I would have cried! I know it was frustrating when we got our kitten he would use the bathroom in our tub. lol. No idea why, but I would get up and there it was. It made me want to scream every time. Hopefully your wild emotions aren't a lack of sleep but a addition to your bellay!! Haha. Fx'd && :dust:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Thanks girls for the support, the anger has subsided now... just sitting at work and feeling a little down and tired. I am so super bored right now... my job is really only busy during the enrollment periods (since I work at a college) and its the middle of the summer semester. So I am basically here to answer any questions people might have about the program. So I am always on BnB during the day lol... so being bored is making me feel sooo much more sleepy.


----------



## Cara89

Ahaha. I know what you mean, I super hate being bored!! It always makes me wanna sleep! lol.


----------



## ann89

Joannaxoxo said:


> That is a strange combination, but I guess worth a try. Though it doesn't make much sense because if you ovulate then your period would come so you wouldn't need to take them right?
> 
> Ok girls I need to vent. I am so fed up with the animals in my house I almost cried this morning out of sheer frusteration and anger. I woke up and the dog had gone to the bathroom all over the place, so I try to clean it up and she is jumping on me getting my work clothes all dirty. The poor puppy had to deal with my rath as I screamed so much at her (soooo not like me!). Then our 5 year old cat decides it is her turn to s**t all over the floor! On top of it all, I went to bed in a mood after coming home to the house in disarray. So I am extremely moody this morning and feel like crap! I sure hope this anger is due to pregnancy, the only thing keeping me sane is thinking that I could be pregnant.
> 
> Sorry rant over thanks for listening lol.

I would agree with you having to ovulate to get af!! 

Aww I'm soo sorry about the puppy. Let's just say I had the same exact frustrations! But now I love my doggy. For my husband and I. We had the kennel she slept in when she was a puppy or out of the house. And then when she got better we leave he out when we leave the house and she just sleeps in the her kennel at night. I really hope she gets better! :hugs: I bet the cat is thinking why is this dog in my territory! And that's why it did it. :dohh: OOO and btw moodiness is a pregnanct symptom :winkwink:


----------



## ann89

Tella said:


> Ann > I dont know what to believe off the internet anymore. I was looking for stuff on Soy and then i found a whole bunch of other things like Vit B that can be bad for you, to much Vit C also, so now im scared the prenatal vitamin im driking is to strong but surely it shouldnt be????? :shrug:
> 
> Joanne > I sincerly hope it is the pregnancy hormones that is taking its toll there however, i would also be livid pregnant or not...lol
> 
> Hope everything is sorted out now and that you can relax. How many DPO are you now?

Tella: I agree!! I bought my soy but I havn't used it yet. And I'll prob. wait for a few normal cycles before I try it and a small dose. I heared vitamin C could be bad if he take over the dose that is reccomened. And what did you hear about B?


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I've been told by a few people to get a kennel for the puppy... though we are already keeping her in the little bathroom with a baby gate to close her in (rather than closing the door on her). I feel like a kennel and the bathroom are almost the same thing because both are small. So not sure, I might think about getting one soon. 

So my moodiness has not completely gone away today... although I am not lashing out at anyone at work like I was at home. I just feel quite down and yuck, I'm hoping the temper doesn't show again as soon as I get home. I will also mention that I rarely get angry and if so my mood is usually back to normal in no time. So this is out of character for me. I'm holding onto the hope that we might have caught that eggy this time :)


----------



## ann89

Ooo ya I forgot you told me about the bathroom!! That does still work! 

I also really hope you get the bfp!! I'm very excited for you to test!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I will be testing next week, AF is due on the 20th so I have a week to wait. Since my period can range from 28-30 days I might try to wait and test next friday... I have no tests in the house so I wont be tempted. 

So I got home from work this afternoon and DH had cleaned and on the table were some flowers! I so don't deserve them after taking my rage out on him this morning but he is such a sweetie, definately cheered me up!
 



Attached Files:







264046_10100585312605922_28132990_62380269_2611645_n.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ann89

aww what a sweet thing to do!


----------



## Cara89

Awwe, Joanna! That is sooo sweet of him!! :hugs:


----------



## ann89

Hey Cara are you still spotting or any sign of af?


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Ann: Did your spotting turn into a full AF or did it just stop? 

Cara: Any news from those tests you had?

Tella: Did you end up ovulating this cycle and if so how many DPO are you now?

So I was in a perfect mood this morning, until the cat got out on our way out the door to work. So naturally he ran under the deck and we had to wait for him to get out, and we were late for work. Boy was I fuming angry... so I guess the moodiness is still around (3rd day now)... hoping this is a sign! I said I wouldn't symptom spot but I guess I am this cycle lol.


----------



## Tella

Joanna > Those are stunning flowers!!!!! Love the color of the lilies! Shame girl it seems like every element of your life is testing your patience at this moment.

Nope no OV yet im only CD11 today, did my first OPK and it is still negative but considering that i might have a 32d cycle i might only OV as late as CD 18 so i still have a week to go but i will be testing daily from now on just to see when exactly i OV.

Cara > have you decided on whether or not to go for a second opinion?

Anna > The thread you referred me to relating to SOY, on the first page the one girl mentions B6 having an adverse effect on her LP and then somewhere in the first 6 pages it is discussed again.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Well good luck, hopefully you get that postive OPK soon... have fun BD :happydance:


----------



## ann89

Joanna- Nope no full AF. still spotting.. :(

Tella- Well thanks for letting me know!! All these vitamins are tricky!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Ann: you've been spotting for quite a few days now, right? Well I guess spotting is better than nothing at the moment, hopefully your body is making some progress.


----------



## ann89

True. Shows that my body is doing something. Maybe trying to fix itself.


----------



## Cara89

ann89 said:


> Hey Cara are you still spotting or any sign of af?

Nothing. Not a fricken thing. It was only that one little spotting moment the other day on the TP and then it was like, poof, gone. Made me pretty upset. </3



Joannaxoxo said:

> Cara: Any news from those tests you had?

I don't ovulate, but everything checks out fine. Which is good I guess, since I only have to get something that will help me Ov. DF has a low sperm count. My gyno pretty well seems to use any excuse to get us out of her face, she pretty much said she *will not* do anything for me because of the LSC and that with DF having that - there is not a chance of a :bfp:... so she is going to refer us to a Fertility Clinic in the city - where all of the procedures cost, and can be pretty pricey too. We were furious. I am the main issue if I don`t Ov, because Low does NOT = No sperm. Grah. Every time I think of her I get pissed. lol.



Tella said:

> Cara > have you decided on whether or not to go for a second opinion?

I am going to be requesting a new gyno, but I have to wait until my family Dr gets back from vacation - 2 more weeks. I will keep you guys updated on that for sure though!

Joanna: Fx'd that it is a sign... when are you going to test?! I am sure I am not the only one who is waiting (not so patiently) to see if these are all good signs for you! :rofl:

Tella: Hopefully you get a + opk quickly so you can pinpoint when the good day is!! :)

Anna: It would be good if it was your body's way of trying to right itself out. Is there anyway to double check to see if it _was_ AF?


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Sorry Cara I had forgot that those were your results. I remember you telling us about them now. Have you decided if you are going to be going to the Fertility Clinic with your OH or have you already made an appointment? I would get pissed if my doctor did the same thing to me... It has to cost quite a lot, it was expensive to go to my dentist a few months back, so I can only imagine. But if the clinic can get you that BFP then it will be well worth it. Good luck.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Oh and I'm planning on testing next friday if AF hasn't arrived. My AF usually comes every 28-30 days (which would be July 19 - 21). Friday will be day 31 and I don't work, so I can be home to be happy or disappointed. lol. I will buy tests next Thurday so I wont be tempted too early lol.


----------



## ann89

Not too sure. When I went to the dr. and I got my pap smear I told her about the spotting and she said it didn't look like I was about to start af. I'm just ready for this week to pass by so on the 20th I can call and ask if she has results from my blood tests and ultrasound.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

It would be nice for this week to pass us by quickly, you can get your results and I can get mine.

How have all your days been going so far? I dont work Friday's so I've been doing laundry and cleaning the house. It is much better for my mood swings to have a nice and orderly home, plus the animals have all been asleep this morning so its been nice and calm. So other than the occasional moodiness, I dont have much other symptoms to report.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Hey girls. So I'm planning on picking up a test tonight to take in the morning. I dont think I can wait until Friday next week, so I'll let you know tomorrow how it goes. I should be about 12 or 13 dpo tomorrow, so hopefully it will be accurate enough.


----------



## ann89

I would say no is a good time to test! I can't wait to hear the results! 

I ordered opks online but accidently ordered pregnancy tests.. so I ended up with 50 pregnancy tests and no opks... And I ordered more opks online. ANd they'll be here next week. And I couldn't wait that long for them anymore. I wan't to see what would show up on it with my spotting. And it's pretty light. Before it used to always be an almost postive. So my body is doing something different for sure.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Ok so sorry to get anyone's hopes up but I didn't end up testing this morning. I asked DH to pick me up some tests last night (cheaper ones like the First Response two pack) and he gets the the First Reponse (Yes + or No -) pack that only comes with 1 test and is worth $15.99! So I decided not to take it because I still have 3 days until AF is due and don't want to waste it by testing too early. 

That being said, all my symptoms are starting to tell me I might get a BFP this month! My temp is still high (97.9) and cover line is 97.2. Plus my breasts are feeling sore, which is something I rarely get... they feel sore like deep in the tissues and up high near my armpits. So I'm hopeing AF doesn't arrive this month because this feels different that usual at this time. Anywho, keeping my fingers crossed.

Ann: 50 Pregnancy tests! Wow that seems like it would be expensive, I guess I need to start shopping online too. If I don't get a BFP this cycle I think I'm going to get some OPKS online and some tests too.


----------



## ann89

The 50 pregnancy tests cost me $10. And the 50 opks $10 also. So not bad at all :) But the store bought opks I got cost me $17 for 20. But I wouldn't wait any longer.. lol


----------



## ann89

And Joanna your symptoms sound promising.. and so does your chart since it stayed high the past two days.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

wow online is way cheaper! If AF shows for me this cycle I'm going to get some things online right away. Where do you get your stuff from, is there a good site to use?


----------



## ann89

amazon.com is where I buy all mine.


----------



## Tella

I wish they would deliver in South Africa, it is like we are lost in the world of fertility. Everything here is amost double the price it is on Amazon and also the OPK's here only come in packs of 5/7 which cost $10 - $30 :( 

IM CD15 and my CM is starting become more to the fertile side so fx'd that this is my week to get the + OPK :D


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Yes I find Amazon.ca more expensive than the American site. Also, when you search for OPKs or Pregnancy tests you don't get anything on the Canadian site. I'm going to have to look elsewhere probably. 

So my temps are up even higher today (not too sure if that is due to the hot weather). Also, for the last 3 days i've been peeing more than normal (getting up every night to pee) and my breasts are slowly getting more sore. I really feel like this might be it but I'm too scared to test! I'm afraid of that BFN, so I'm going to try and wait a little longer. We shall see. Fingers crossed for that BFP!!


----------



## Cara89

Wow!! I can't wait for you to test Joanna!! I am super excited for you!! 

Anna!! 50 hpts!! lol. I really hope you only need to use 1 of them to get your bfp, and then you can use the rest just for fun! Haha. 

As for getting cheapie opks/hpts online, have you guys checked out eBay? I am going to be ordering some off there. I am thinking of starting Vitex and then when (hopefully soon!!) the :witch: arrives I will start Soy and use some opks just to see if I actually Ov on Soy. I am going to be getting DF to take Maca - from what I read studies have shown it to increase count by like 200%!!

Fx'd && :dust: ladies! Can't wait for us all to be Bump buddies instead of just TTC buddies! :rofl:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Ok So I've decided to test this evening, I'll pick up some cheaper First Response Tests this afternoon. Do you think it matters that I'm not using first morning urine, will my pee be too diluted as I mostly drink water?

Cara: I'll definately check out Ebay, I frequently order stuff from there, so I can trust it. What is Vitex, does it help you ovulate? And what is Maca, is it like a vitamin for men? I might get DH to get some vitamins if we dont get a BFP this month. Though I just have this feeling that I am PG, boy will I be disappointed if I'm not lol.


----------



## ann89

I never knew how much more opks and hpts are so much expensive every where else. :(

Joanna! I think everything sounds so promising so far!!!

Cara- I'm excited for you next cycle to see how the soy works for you. I know it doesn't work for everyone... But I hope it works for you!


----------



## ann89

Joanna I really don't think it matters. I tested on af's due day when I was pregnant and was getting bfps with diluted afternoon urine. So I say go for it :)


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Thanks girls... getting anxious to go test right now but i'm at work :( I'll let you know when I find out later. Going to see Harry Potter tonight so tonight will be a good night regardless if I get my BFN or BFP! lol


----------



## ann89

Good luck! I saw Harry Potter saturday! Good movie!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Thats what I've been told! Super excited to go see it... lots to look forward to tonight :happydance:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

OMG girls took my test and :bfp:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Oops forgot to add my picture


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Umm ok so it wont upload. I'll have to do one from work tomorrow sorry. I've calmed down a little but I was shaking when I saw those two lines show up! I'll post an announcement in the BFP thread tomorrow when I can get my picture to show. I wasn't shocked to get the two lines, I had a really good feeling and this afternoon I've been feeling a little sick, like my tummy was getting sore (so I guess the start of nauseation). I'm glad my moodiness last week was due to this haha, so I'm not going crazy!


----------



## ann89

Yay!!! I just knew you were going to get your bfp!!! :D All your symptoms and your chart were matching up soo well!! Did the 2nd line turn up dark? 

Moodiness was my biggest symptom! I think it's awsome you had that symptom too!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Yes my line is as dark as the control line! It came up instantly. I'm going to take the digital test in the morning and i'll post a pick of them both. Unfortunately I cant get the internet on my ipod at home (use the college's internet while at work) and my phone is crap. So I'll post them tomorrow. Can't wait to change my ticker and post in BFP section but going to see Harry Potter now. Tonight is an amazing night!!!


----------



## Tella

Joanna > I cant wait to hear the results but all fx'd that it is a :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!

Cara > Is Vitex like a natural Provera to help AF along? And do they say how long it takes to start improving the sperm? as most things i've read, it takes minimum 3 months.

Im CD16, still negative on the OPK side so im hoping for the line to start getting darker as i should OV on Friday according to my previous cycle lenght.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Hey Ladies, 

Here are my results! I took the first picture (one with two lines) yesterday afternoon, the 2nd line came up straight away. The second test I took this morning and the YES+ came up in 2 minutes! Soooo happy and yet terrified! lol
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 3









photo2.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Tella

OMW It is soooooo amazing!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!! It is such great news to hear!

https://www.lemoncube.co.za/demo/phd1500t1n.gif
 



Attached Files:







phd1500t1n.gif
File size: 297.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Awww thanks Tella!!!! I'm soooo excited, I just told everyone at work, including my boss. They are all so happy for me and said "Thats no surprise"... so I'm really glad about that, i was really nervous to tell them but feel great now that its over.


----------



## ann89

Yay!! Did you tell the hubby yet?


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Of course. I told him when I went to take the test, then when I came out of the bathroom with the test in my hands he knew based on my expression... my hands were shaking when I showed him the test. He is so excited and immediately gave me a hug! 

I feel bad that I've told people at work and I haven't even told my mom or sister yet... they are both in England visiting family... they get back on Saturday, so I'm planning on telling her then. I'd rather tell them in person then by phone.


----------



## Tella

Ah that is so great, its amazing that we want it so badly but when it comes it is still a shock :)

I agree its better telling them face to face, you dont want to miss their reaction. I think that is another great part of finding out.

I have throught about how i would tell DH that we are expecting and got a idea to tell him he must "test" with me by also peeing on a hpt and then obviously mine will be a +, then he will be right there when it comes up. but that is jumping the gun right now...lol


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Aww thats a sweet idea, but I definately don't think my DH would want to POAS, can't picture it really lol.


----------



## Tella

haha I dont know if my DH will either but atleast i will have him right there with me.


----------



## Cara89

Hahahaa!!! Yessss!!! This is awesome news Joanna!! I literly scared the shiit out of everyone in my house when I saw your :bfp:s!! That is awesomeeeeeeeeeeee!!! It makes me sooo happy for you!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

hahahaha thats so cute Cara lol! Thank you soooo much girls for all the support it means so much to me! I'm definately going to keep up with this thread to see how you are all doing in your progress. 

I'm going to send you as much dust as I possibly can: :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Cara89

July 7th I had a bit of spotting - on tp, then nothing more. Yesterday I had more, but its only like... spotting. My periods are usually irregular in when they arrive but they are always *there*. I haven't spotted or had this happen before, so I have no idea what is going on. 

Aside from that, I have been noticing that DF & I have been fighting a lot more lately... as in, I felt like if we went a day without having an argument it was amazing. He's pointed out that I have been more bitchy/complain more, and his fuse seems to have gotten *a lot* smaller. So, after another (misunderstood - he apparrently wasn't being cranky with me, that's just the way I took it) argument, I had to try and figure out a When/What/Why/How in my brain. We love eachother more than anything, and don't get me wrong - it's not like we didn't ever fight before, it's just we *rarely* fought, and now we fight too much. The other night we were sitting down and talked about it. It really bothered me - all the fighting, and I know it bothered him. 

This is what I came to the conclusion of in my head:

When: Several months ago.

What: Around the time we started going to the Dr for TTC... getting worse when we started going to see Dr. No-F'n-Help. :gun:

Why: I stress out over everything - majorly. I always feel like it's up to me to fix it, and when I can't do something to fix it, it makes me feel helpless. Especially for importan things.

How: We haven't quite gotten this far _yet_. I have a few thoughts running through my head, but I haven't run them by him yet, although I can't see him having an issue. I was thinking that we both get on a multi-vitimin of some sort... I'll go for that x-ray/dye test thingy, but after that - unless its something super serious, I think we'll try and fix this naturally. If after a few months that doesn't work I will go back to my family Dr and discuss the issues with her and request a new Gyno. Hopefully doing it this way will take the stress - which isn't good for baby-making anyways, out of it... or at least lessen it some.

What do you ladies think? I know it's a lot... but I want to know if others think that that would be a good idea as well?


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Stress is definately a big factor when TTC.. or so I've heard. I think that may have been what helped up conceive this cycle, the previous cycles were all about BD around the right time and I got so angry when DH couldn't finish (too much BDing doesn't work for him)... this cycle was when we got the dog and we bearly BD... and I was also not stressing about things... I think I even said that 'it doesn't matter if nothing happens this month because we have the puppy to get trained.' 

A multi-vitimine can't do any harm, so why not, I'd say go for it. I think you should try what you've been thinking, just try and de-stress for a few cycles and see if it help to get your cycle back. Then if nothing, like you said, go back to doctor for next step.


----------



## ann89

I think a multi vitamin could be a good idea. If it doesn't have any bad side affects then why not? And stress does take a major toll on you def. you tend to get a lot of excitement when you think it may happen and then let down majorly :( And especially you can't control anything...

Well Ladies.. I just got a call from my Dr. and I found out I have pcos. And now I have to go downtown to a obgyn specialist hopefully she can help me out.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Oh no Ann... well isn't there things they can do to help PCOS? I dont know much about PCOS but I think quite a lot of women on BnB have PCOS and I think they take Clomid to help them ovulate. Not sure, seeing a specialist is a good idea. 

Sorry about your news and good luck!


----------



## ann89

Yep, that's what they suppose to do is give me clomid to help me ovulate and maybe put me on metformin. Is what I've heared and what I'm thinking... I know pcos is bad. But I know it's not horrible. I'm just glad its not something that can't be fixed. Now that their down to what wrong and why I'm not ovulating and getting a period they can now do something to fix it. So I'm happy to be moving on to the next point. And not being stuck on what's wrong and not having answers. Now I just have to wait for the hubby to get home so we can go to the hospital and get my referral activated and pick up my blood work to bring to the other dr.


----------



## Cara89

Oh Anna! That sucks. At least you have some answers though! I have a friend who was diagnosed with PCOS and she was put on Metforim(sp?) and 6 months later she got a :bfp:... Fx'd that the same happens for you!! Someone told me I should ask about it, but I figured the Dr would have tested me for it... but no. I have a Dr who is an F'n idiot. Guh. 

Thanks for the advice and support ladies. I am hoping that the 'chill mode' helps out and helps bring about that :bfp: :D


----------



## ann89

Ya I'm pretty sure they'll put me on metformin and I'm so hoping they'll give me clomid.. Or I'll beg.. haha! Because metformin works just takes awhile for it to work. And I made my appointment and I'm going on the 10th. And my husband leaves on the 10th and comes back the 26th. And then in October my husband could be leaving for six months.. So Def. going to tell me about that too so many they'll help me out.. My grandmother was also saying if he leaves for six months then I should freeze his sperm and use it while I'm gone...:haha:Which isn't a bad idea. I might actually look into it.


----------



## Cara89

Yeah, I have heard of that before... I would just be wayyyy to scared to try and put a price to that. Over here not many fertility related procedures are covered. My bff is currently on Met & clomid, so it can't hurt. You will have to let us know how your appointment goes.

On another note... It was 65 days this time but the :witch: arrived! :happydance: But I forgot to call today so now I have to wait until Monday to call the Dr and let them know that I started Wednesday - and get an appointment for that dye test xray thingy.


----------



## ann89

Well I have tricare which I get because my husband's in the air force so they cover some infertility treatments so I'm lucky :) But they prob. won't pay for freezing the sperm.. I'll have to look into. It's just a crazy idea right now that I prob. won't do. :p

And yay for af!! Are you going to start soy?


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Wow all this fertility treatment stuff is so complicated and expensive. 

Freezing sperm sounds like a good idea, I'd look into it too. 

Yay Cara for AF! So what does this mean then? Does it mean that you can start using OPKs again to watch for ovulation? What will the doctor do then?

As for my symptoms...not much yet...no morning sickness yet... but I do feel the odd wave of nausea. I'm finding my sense of smell is getting stronger (I can smell things DH cant). My breasts are not really sore anymore, but the nipple is a little sensitive. Mostly its just frequent urination and extreme anger at times... poor puppy lol. I'm trying not to read too much into the fact that at times I don't have any symptoms and get worried... but its still early days and morning sickness might not set in until a few more weeks. I have a doctors appointment set for Aug 3rd.


----------



## Tella

Joanna > Don&#8217;t stress to much about the symptoms, you might just be one of the lucky woman that doesn't have morning sickness *bonus*, only a week left till you see your little one :D

Cara > hows things between you and DF? Hope you guys can "forget" about TTC for a little while and put the two of you first again. I also think it is a good idea to take a break and go onto a NPNT stage for a while, the drop in stress levels might be your saving grace and then another FS wont even be necessary. But if not then you can go to a new FS knowing that you are not so stress out anymore and the treatment will most probably work better.

Any news on the appointment for the Dye test?

Ann > Im so sorry to hear that you have PCOS, but at least you can start treating the problem now instead of wondering why your cycles has been so mixed up. I know I was just as taken aback when I found out I had grade 3 ENDO. Your hubby comes back the 26th of ????, I really hope he doesn&#8217;t leave for 6 months, then you can continue on the treatment and hopefully get your BFP before the end of the year. 

Freezing the sperm could be a viable option but will you go for IUI or IVF then?

Me > Im so confused at this moment, the chart is up and down the whole time, my OV microscope is showing ferning most of the time and my CM seems to stay fertile according to FF. So i dont know how many DPO i am now or if i have actually OV'd. I have flu and yesterday i took my temp late and after i woke up so it is completely out of range, but i suppose we will have to wait and see what tomorrows temps are like. Im considering to contact me FS and ask him to put me on Clomid and monitor if i do actually OV.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Thanks Tella, yes about 1 week until my first appointment. Though I doubt I will see LO, I think they just might confirm my pregnancy and give me some dos and donts. But you never know, it would be really exciting if I got to see anything. 

Your ferning and CM sounds like it was nice and fertile, fingers crossed for you that you ovulated this time!! I hope you caught that egg! 

Ann and Cara, how are things going?


----------



## ann89

I'm good. STILL spotting. It seems to he getting worse with me working out and dieting. But they say that's the best thing to do for pcos... The time is going by super slow for my next appointment. I hate long time in between.. 

How are you Joanna?


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I feel like time is going super slow for my appointment too. I am just nervous that things are going well and want the doctor to just give me some peace of mind. Today I'm just feeling tired and am quite bloated (TMI but I have gas, which is not nice while at work lol).

Still spotting? Thats quite some time now, my sister doesn't have PCOS but had a period that lasted like a month, oh and this was while she was on BC... they ended up giving her this pill that makes her blood thicker and it eventually stopped. Not that what you have is the same but the story just came to mind. Hopefully it will stop for you soon so you can move onto the next step.


----------



## Tella

Joanna > Yes everything pointed to being fertile but my temps aren't working with. Irrelevant of what my temps does now, im gonna call my doc and ask him to put me on clomid for the next cycle and monitor if I do OV.

Everything will be fine, you and baby are healty and you will have a happy pregnancy!!! That is the only way to look at it :D

Ann > How long has it been since you started spotting?


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Thanks for the encouraging words Tella... my DH is trying to do the same whenever I mention being nervous. It is true, there is nothing I can do except take care of myself, so I just need to enjoy this gift! 

How do they monitor if you OV?


----------



## Tella

Last time when i was on Clomid, i went in on CD12 then he checks how big the folicles are and then after the projected OV date, you go for the blood test to check you progesterone levels. But i never got to the blood tests as i haven't OV'd with Clomid.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Oh I see how it works, so I guess similar to temping... after ovulation your temp is high... and I guess the blood test measures the amount of progesterone to see if ovulation occurred.


----------



## ann89

Todays 23rd day of spotting.:dohh:


----------



## Tella

Ann > have you spoken to your FS about it or when is your appointment again?

Joanna > Yes but the blood test are obviously very acurate and that is why i want to have it done. I thought about doing it now and just paying for it myself but im not sure how many days after suspected OV you must go, I think it is 7 days. But at the moment im just waiting to see what my temps are doing. 

Time is at least passing quickly, your first scan is around the corner :)


----------



## ann89

Tella said:


> Ann > have you spoken to your FS about it or when is your appointment again?
> 
> Joanna > Yes but the blood test are obviously very acurate and that is why i want to have it done. I thought about doing it now and just paying for it myself but im not sure how many days after suspected OV you must go, I think it is 7 days. But at the moment im just waiting to see what my temps are doing.
> 
> Time is at least passing quickly, your first scan is around the corner :)

Sorry ladies that i've been MIA.. I havn't had much more news other then spotting..

My appointment is August 10th. And that's when I'll ask about the spotting and then see what the next step is. Then I should have more news :) :thumbup:


----------



## Tella

Its cool Ann, im the same at the moment, not much happening so im just doing some research on Soy and trying to decide if i want to use Clomid or Soy next cycle.

Johanna > Only the weekend standing between you and your scan :D


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Yes... can't wait for my first dr's appointment... though I doubt I will be getting a scan. I think they will basically just be confirming my pregnancy and give me the dos and donts. My next appointment will probably be the scan but I don't think that will happen until 10 or 12 weeks... but you never know. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## ann89

Good here.. Not much going on.. Still waiting for my appointment to I can get started on treatment. I'm still sticking to my diet and working out. So yay me ! :) I didn't weigh myself till 4 days into 7 days into my diet and then I weighed myself the next day at the same time of day and lost a pound. So I guess that's good for a day. I'll be weighing myself again when I go to the gym today. And I'll give you guys the update! 


Joanna- I'm very excited for you to get to go to your appointment! I got my scan on my first appointment. But I know others who went to their first and had to go back for a sceduled scan.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Yay for loosing a pound! In May when we started TTC I cut all pop out of my diet (I liked at least 1 can of pepsi a day) and within a month I had dropped 5lbs! I hadn't done a whole lot more exercising or eating all that much better, but I guess it made a huge difference. Keep up the good work, dieting and excercising is never easy but is so beneficial. 

I think it depends on which country you live in too depends on how our doctors appointments go. All of the ladies i've spoken with at my work said that they didnt get a scan their first visit, so I'm guessing its unlikely. I would just like them to give me some peace of mind that everything is going smoothly, I still don't really 'feel' pregnant. I mean I am still peeing lots, and the mood swings are still happening... but other than that, I don't have any morning sickness and my breasts are only tender. So i'm trying to keep positive and am counting down the days until my appointment.


----------



## Tella

Joanna > ah that sucks, here by us they confirm your pregnancy by means of a scan :) so atleast when i do fall preg then i will see it early :D

I hope the doc can atleast give you some peace of mind and some tips on what to do and what not.

AFM > Ok so it eventually OV'd on CD25 according to FF :happydance: I'm delighted to see that I OV'd and now I just want to see if my LP is long enough. If AF arrives this month I'm going onto Clomid or Soy to try and shorted my cycles, 39 Days is very long. By the time I OV I should almost start my next cycle so effectively it is decreasing my chances of natural conception if doc wants to start alternatives in January. As I will only have 3 OV's before the end of Dec if I OV on CD25. But if I can bring my cycle down to 30days then I will have about 5 OV's if all goes well and fx'd one is successful.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Oh I'm so glad you finally ovulated Tella :) Though a 39 day cycle is really long... hopefully you will be able to get your cycle down soon. But maybe you were able to catch that egg and you wont have to worry about making your cycle shorter... fx'ed for you. Its good that you have a doctor who is working hard to help you move things along.


----------



## ann89

Goodluck Tella.. hope you catch that eggy!!


----------



## Cara89

Hey Girls!! 

Sorry I have been off the radar for so long. Things got pretty hectic the past week, so I was just trying to deal with all of that. 

DF & I are doing well - seems like since I stopped constantly obsessing about TTC and everything related we both dropped our stress level and aren't so tense and snappy at each other. 

I had a bit of a scare when I called the Gyno's office to book the dye-test. I ignored day 1 of the :witch: because it was spotting like I had a few weeks earlier, then day 2 I forgot to call :dohh:, day 3/4/5 they weren't open so it wasn't until day 6 that I got the call in... and the test has to be done on day 10. Luckily I was able to get an appointment for the Friday that just passed - and everything is clear, no blockages... so my only problem is that I don't ovulate. I told the Gyno that DF & I wouldn't be going to the fertility clinic unless we won the lottery because our first appointment was going to cost 415$ (165$ for me & 250$ for a more indepth SA for him) - and I don't know if there are taxes on top of that. She was pretty shocked and said that if it was going to cost that much don't go and just get in to see her again and we would go from there. I call tomorrow to make an appointment, so hopefully I will be put on something to help my eggies!! She also said if we wanted to get DF on a multi-vitamin for a month and then she would request another SA to see if it helped any. I have my FX'd that she's going to actually start doing more than she has in the past visits. :)

Aside from the TTC news, I applied for an office job a few weeks ago and I got a phone call not last Friday, but the Friday before that - they wanted an interview!! So my interview was on Tuesday, and it went great. She said at one point throughout it that there was a *very* good chance that I would get the job - but they were going to let people know one way or another on Thursday or Friday... Wednesday (after a not so great shift at work) I got a phone call from them - I got the job!! :happydance: I officially start August 15th! Thursday I went to work to tell the manager but she wasn't in until Saturday, so I told the assistant manager. Well, Saturday came and I called the manager while DF & I were on our way to Sydney for the Bikefest... and someone had already told her the news, so she wanted me to go in this morning to 'discuss it'. I was super nervous. I thought she was pissed because her sister-in-law, a girl I considered a good friend, posted as her FB status that if she knew I was 'just going to go do that' she 'wouldn't have bothered' to help me out by recommending me to my manager. It really upset me because I *never* hid the fact that my goal was to land an office job since I went to school for it, and I am a good worked. Apparently I was "sneaky" in how I went about it. I didn't tell them I applied for another job, or that I had an interview... What if I didn't get the job? I didn't need my hours cut in half. So I kept it to myself, and when I found out I got the job, I told them asap. Told them I could work until the 14th - I wasn't about to just leave them with no notice since I don't think that's right... My manager said she'll see how the schedule goes when she's making it - I might not even be put on it, which is no biggie to me since I'd be working at the other place that week too. Was just a very intense and crazy process. Haha. Sorry for going on & on & probably making 1/2 of no sense at all. :)

Anna: 23 days of the :witch:?! Wow, That is crazy!! I would be in agony having to wait until the 10th! Is your DF home yet? Having the :witch: visit is slightly bothersome to me, but what drives me up the walls is that I always want to BD (friends have fondly called me Nympho - lol). I would need to be medicated or something. Haha. Hopefully it isn't that bad for you!

Joanna: You will def have to tell us how the first appointment goes! I am super excited for you. This is great news. Maybe you're one of the lucky ones who don't get many symptoms, esp. morning sickness!! :D

Tella: YAY FOR OV'ING!! That is fantastic!! Did you dtd lots and lots?! Hopefully so that you caught that eggie in time! Let us know how things go!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Congratulations Cara on the job, thats great news! I did the same thing at my old job, I didn't tell them I had an interview (because you never know if you will get the job) and when I got the job I told them right away. There is never an easy way to tell your job that you are leaving and you gave them 2 weeks notice which is technically all that is required. 

So I see you mentioned that I have 'no morning sickness'... well that technically isn't true now... I've been feeling off for a few days now. Right now as we speak I'm at my DH's computer trying not to breath through my nose as the stench of his lunch is sitting next to me.. its making my stomach turn :sick: I haven't thrown up yet but I cant face lots of different foods now and if my stomach gets empty I feel like I might be sick. 

However, on a good note... the feeling of sickness makes me feel 'more pregnant' as I didn't have that many symptoms until now. I also bought a cute little baby sleeper today that says "Spoiled by Grandma" and we are going to wrap it up and give it to DH's parents on Friday.. they still don't know yet! Hubby is sooo excited to tell them, its so cute! hehe. 

Well this is becoming a book too... glad your doctor is more understanding Cara and can helping you make the next steps!


----------



## ann89

Cara seems like things are looking up! Congrats! Good news from the Dr. and the new job! 

Well it was that bad for most of it because it was pretty light and I'd get it maybe once a day and then that was it.. But about the past 5 days it's been a little heavier.. and then today for the first time it's been pretty steady everytime I use the restroom. But once I go to the dr. on the 10th hopefully he can figure out something to make it stop!


----------



## Tella

Joanna > Any news from the doc? I also hope that we catch that eggy :D

Cara > We bd'd as often as we could but i thought i OVd on CD18 so we relaxed a bit wiht the every other day bd'ing and now it seems like only one is in that period maybe two at the most. But like they say it only takes one :spermy: hehehe

Im glad to hear that things are getting back on track again wiht your FS, and most importantly wiht DH.

Ann > Hoping that it will become a proper AF for you, atleast you will know when your next cycle starts then.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I shall update you all tomorrow when I see the doctor, I go at 10:30 am... so you shall hear whatever news I get by noonish... hoping things are going good.

Oh another note... we are telling DH's family on Friday at a BBQ. Yesterday I found a cute baby onsie that says "Spoiled by Grandma" and we are going to wrap it up and give it to his mom! Can't wait... I am excited by also nervous as they did not know we were TTC, but I'm sure they will be really happy. 

How are things going for the rest of you?


----------



## ann89

Joanna- That sounds like a great way to tell the grandparents! I bet they'll be excited!

I had to go to the emergency room this morning. I woke up at 5 am with really back back pain and then it went to my chest also and I was really short of breath and hurt to breathe. They did a bunch of tests and couldn't find anything... And they sent me home with two perkasets and that wasn't even cutting it so I had to add to advil pms and I slept all day. And just woke up about 2 hrs. ago. Not sure what was causing the pain... but felt a lot like the pain I had when I was pregnant and my liver was trying to fail.. But it wasn't that.. Hopefully it doesn't come back it hurt pretty bad..


----------



## Tella

Joanna > That is a very cute way of telling them! Cant wait to hear what the doc says.

Ann > OMW girl are feeling better atleast? I hope that the pain is gone and staying away!

AFM > Im just waiting this 2WW out. Had a few bad cramps last night and period like cramps this morning. So i just hope my LP is atleast 12days long.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Wow Ann! I hope the pain is gone now, that sounds really scary. If it comes back I hope they can at least find the problem, but lets hope its gone for good.

Tella, keeping my fingers crossed for your LP to be at least 12 days and even more that you get a BFP too!

Just an hour and a half tell my doctors appointment, I will update you all when I get back :)


----------



## ann89

Yay! Can't wait for the update Joanna!


----------



## themarshas

So Sorry for your loss. I'm 24 and ttc #1. I'm also CD7


----------



## ann89

:hi: themarshas! How are you?


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Hi and welcome themarshas.

So update on first doctor's appointment. Actually not a whole lot to update... here in Canada we do not get first scans until 12 weeks-ish. So today my doctor just took my medical history and got my EDD (March 28th). I have to go this week to get bloodwork done to confirm the pregnancy and see what my HCG levels are. If I decide to go get the an early scan to find out if we have any abdormalities (cant remember what its called but it tests for downs syndrom and spina bifida)... and that scan happends around 11-13 weeks. So it will be awhile before I get an ultrasound. I will let you know how my bloodwork goes once I get the results.


----------



## themarshas

ann89- I'm good. Just ready to be able to say "We're having a baby!". I think the hardest part of this whole process will be trying to stay patient and optimistic. It's so hard waiting


----------



## themarshas

Joannaxoxo said:


> Hi and welcome themarshas.
> 
> So update on first doctor's appointment. Actually not a whole lot to update... here in Canada we do not get first scans until 12 weeks-ish. So today my doctor just took my medical history and got my EDD (March 28th). I have to go this week to get bloodwork done to confirm the pregnancy and see what my HCG levels are. If I decide to go get the an early scan to find out if we have any abdormalities (cant remember what its called but it tests for downs syndrom and spina bifida)... and that scan happends around 11-13 weeks. So it will be awhile before I get an ultrasound. I will let you know how my bloodwork goes once I get the results.

Congratulations!


----------



## Tella

Joanna > Ah i was really keeping my fx'd that you would get that scan. When you going for your bloodtest? What else did he say/do?

themarshas > Welcome, well lets just say we hope Joanna has started a trend and that we all get our BFP very soon.

AFM > Im 7DPO so i have another 7days to go before testing and then 9 mnths before next AF hopefully :dohh: fx'd this is my BFP cycle.

Loads of :dust: to all


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Love the positive attitude Tella... yes lets hope its 9 months before AF comes for you :)

I went and got my blood test done yesterday after work. I don't mind needles, I just hate the actual pricks... but they took 6 vials of blood from me, yuck! Anyway, they test for all sorts: rhubella, HIV, HCG, etc... overhere we usually don't get a call from the doctor unless its bad news, so I'm not even sure if they are going to tell me how high my levels of HCG are, but if they do, I will probably hear from them in a couple of days. Just hoping all is going well. Felling like crap so hoping thats a good pregnancy sign :)


----------



## Tella

Thanks :) Well atleast no news is good news then! Sjoe that is a lot of vials, i use to hate needles but since i've started TTC it has become a lot better, so it should not be a problem when im preg eihter.

Hope you feel better, but dont stress everything is gonna be fine wiht you and baby. You gonna have a happy and fun pregnancy!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Thanks Tella. I'm not worrying half as much as I did when I first found out... I guess I've started getting used to the idea. Not too sure how I am going to hid this tomorrow when I go to the in-laws. We aren't going to tell them until DH's dad gets home around dinner time and we have to go down in the afternoon. I am feeling pretty crappy most of the time so not too sure how I am going to put on a brave face all afternoon when all I want to do is sleep/puke :(


----------



## ann89

I havn't had spotting since yesterday!! Yay!! That was 30 days of spotting!! Uh!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Wow 30 days! Glad its hopefully all done for you now. Lets hope that was an actual period or will at least get the ball rolling on your cycle and you'll get a normal cycle now. 

Well we finally told DH's family! Went to their house for a BBQ on Friday, his grandparents and brother were also there, so we were able to tell everyone at once. We wrapped up the baby onsie that said "Spoiled by Grandma" and got his mom to open it. Once it was opened DH's grandma let out a little squeal and then everyone seemed to get it! It was pretty crazy, everyone was screaming with joy (his mom started to cry) haha it was a great reaction! I'm so glad everyone was pleased as none of them knew we were TTC (except my brother-in-law and his girlfriend) so I was a little nervous telling but the reaction we got was not what we were expecting, so glad we could make eveyone's day! lol

How is the weekend going for the rest of you?


----------



## ann89

Sounds like a wonderful reaction!!


----------



## Tella

Joanna > That is great!!!! Have you told your mom yet?

Ann > Yay on the spotting stopping!!!!!!! Hope you have a proper cycle this month!

AFM > Im 11DPO, only 3 more to go till testing :happydance: Im getting cramps, heartburn, TMI :blush: - gassy, occasional Ferning on OV and lots of creamy CM still. FF says to test on 18DPO only but i dont know if i will be able to wait that long.

I have gotten Femara for my next cycle, spoke to my pharmacist and they recommend it before Clomid as it works out of your system quicker than Clomid. So if AF does come (hope it doesnt) then i will start with it on Day 3.


----------



## ann89

Tella if I was you I would prob. have already tested.. Lol I don't have patience at all!! I hope you get that bfp this cycle so you don't even have to start femera! 

Well my long awaited appointment for pcos is on wednesday!!! Praying this Dr. will be helpful! I can't wait to see what he'll do. I'm hoping metformin.. and hopefully also femera or clomid!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Tella: I told my mom the first week I found out, she is also excited but not quite as much as DH's mom seemed to be haha. My mom knew we were TTC so it wasn't as much of a surprise as it was for DH's mom, but she is really happy. Yay for only 3 more days left to test, can't wait to hear your results... the symptoms sounds promising! I will keep my finger's crossed for you!!!!

Ann: Good luck on Wed at the doctors, I'm hoping he will help you out, keep us posted.


----------



## ann89

Went to my Dr. appointment!! He put me on provera and then he also gave me clomid!! Yay! Can't wait.. finially feel like I'm at the next step!


----------



## Tella

Ann > Im so excited for you! So the provera is to bring on AF again and then you can start wiht the clomid on day 3 i presume?

Joanna > Oh sorry I must have had you mixed up wiht someone else that was waiting for their mom to return form traveling. 

AFM > On a negative note though, the :witch: got me today :cry::cry: :cry:
I tested on CD11 but it was obviously negative but thought it might have just been to early and said i will try again tomorrow but now there is no need. Im calling my FS to make an appointment. He must check that everything is still fine and then i want to ask him if i can go onto Femara, although i already have it but im hoping he will monitor the OV then.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Thats good news Ann... hopefully it will work to jump start that AF of yours.

Tella, sorry AF showed for you... what does Femara do?


----------



## ann89

Tella said:


> Ann > Im so excited for you! So the provera is to bring on AF again and then you can start wiht the clomid on day 3 i presume?
> 
> Joanna > Oh sorry I must have had you mixed up wiht someone else that was waiting for their mom to return form traveling.
> 
> AFM > On a negative note though, the :witch: got me today :cry::cry: :cry:
> I tested on CD11 but it was obviously negative but thought it might have just been to early and said i will try again tomorrow but now there is no need. Im calling my FS to make an appointment. He must check that everything is still fine and then i want to ask him if i can go onto Femara, although i already have it but im hoping he will monitor the OV then.

Well Dr. told me to use it cd 5-9.


----------



## Tella

Oh ok, i suppose every doc does it differently but i know it varies anytime from cd 2 - cd 9. How long must you take the Provera for?

Joanna > Femara is just like Clomid, it just has a shorter life span in your body therefor less side effects.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

and clomid makes you ovulate right? I think I am getting this lol.


----------



## ann89

Tella said:


> Oh ok, i suppose every doc does it differently but i know it varies anytime from cd 2 - cd 9. How long must you take the Provera for?
> 
> Joanna > Femara is just like Clomid, it just has a shorter life span in your body therefor less side effects.

I take provera for 10 days. I'll be on my 2nd pill today. And last time I took it I got my withdraw bleed two days after finishing the pills. Hopefully it will work out the same!


----------



## Butterfly89

Anna_Marie - I'm so sorry about your loss. Your little angel is so beautiful. 

:hugs:

Hope you guys don't mind me jumping in but I'm looking for TTC buddies. :] I'll be 22 in December. This is cycle #3 TTC but this one was kind of a bust because I ordered my OPKs and BBT therm. too late so I've been going by symptoms. This cycle was super weird too. I had EWCM on CD11 which is early and last cycles I estimated O at CD15... and usually the EWCM and whatnot didn't start til like CD13 and lasted til CD15 evening.

I only took my BBT today and it was 91.7 but I have nothing to compare too! And no EWCM anymore. But stabby O pains tonight like every other cycle?? But yesterday OPK was almost as dark as control, so BFN and then today it was very light so bigger BFN. Blah. I don't know if I'm O-ing late or I O-ed early or I'm not O-ing at all. Crazy body. 

Guess I should add that I have some symptoms of PCOS or endometriosis or both and am awaiting results from the doc but can't get 'em til the end of the month or even next month since doctor goes away a lot. Boo. :crazy:

:dust: and lots of it to everyone!


----------



## ann89

Goodluck! Hopefully you don't have pcos of endometriosis. 

So ladies this had nothing to do with TTC. But my husband is deployed for two weeks. So he's not here. And theres this girl, I met at the gym. And we were pretty much just facebook friends.. and I read on her facebook that she was getting a divorce because her husband abused her. And so I said hey if your ever in a bad situation your more then welcome to stay at my house in our spare room. And she's still leaving with him. And she's been wanting to hang out.. and of course I said sure.. But after that that one day of hanging out.. she's been inviting herself over to my house.. and I pretty much can't say no! And she puts me in awkward situations.. And then she went to dinner with her husband tonight?! I mean dinner?! Come on now! He ABUSED you! Uh I don't know what to think.. and she's driving me up the wall. I feel like I'm obligated to ALWAYS be with her.. I'm so stressed about it.. I just want my husband home!


----------



## Tella

Hope it works the same, then you can atleast plan your cycle accordingly!

Joanna > Yes it stimulates ovulation.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Ann - Thats a tough situation to be in, does she just show up at the door, or does she call to invite herself over first? Because if she calls, then just tell her you need a quiet night to yourself or that your busy. Try and make some excuses for a little while, maybe she will realize that you need your space. Or you could try to talk to her... tell her that while you like having her company, you need your own space at times? But I'm really not that great with this type of advice, I am terrible at confrontation myself. Good Luck.


----------



## ann89

Joannaxoxo said:


> Ann - Thats a tough situation to be in, does she just show up at the door, or does she call to invite herself over first? Because if she calls, then just tell her you need a quiet night to yourself or that your busy. Try and make some excuses for a little while, maybe she will realize that you need your space. Or you could try to talk to her... tell her that while you like having her company, you need your own space at times? But I'm really not that great with this type of advice, I am terrible at confrontation myself. Good Luck.

Thanks.. She'll usually call and I thought she was going to ask me to go to the gym so I already had a plan to tell her I was working on my school work which I was.. And I told her that then she said, "well I can come over for a little?" And I said well I'm working on school.. and she was like I'll only stay for a little.. And I'm like uh! Get the hint! :dohh: And then while she was here she asked me to go to the gym with her tomorrow. And I can't say no in front of her because I didn't have an excuse not to go.. so I said yes. I almost feel guilty for not wanting to hang out with her.. But I'm a homebody! I like to stay home and maybe go out on the weekend.. Not hang out with her everyday.. I'm 22 and married! Uhh I'm not sure what to do.. I guess I should prob. stop answering her calls and maybe just answer her texts.. since when she calls me I feel under pressure. Thanks! That was good advice. I needed it.. I actually really going insane with this.. I already looked up plane tickets since I live in North Dakota and my family is in Louisiana and my husband is gone.. and only because I want to her away from her. I should have to feel that way in my OWN home that I can't get away from someone.. :wacko:

Anyways Joanna! How's the pregnancy going? Any more symptoms?


----------



## Joannaxoxo

The text idea is good, so much easier to come up with an excuse or tell her staight out when your not talking in person/on the phone with her. I am also a homebody, I like to do things on the weekend, but during the week I am tired after work and just want to veg in front of the tv.

Pregnancy is going pretty good so far, I guess. I haven't had a scan yet but based on my symptoms I feel like it must be progressing. I am pretty hungry all the time... but get nauesous easily... so need to eat small meals frequently. Still peeing lots and getting up in the middle of the night to pee (every night!). I get tired by about 4:00, must be from working a long day, and then need a nap. The mood swings are not so much anymore, probably because I am aware of them and can calm down before I explode. I am also hating the super sensitive nose... almost lost my breakfast this morning cleaning up after the animals! Anyway enough about me... how is everyone else doing??


----------



## ann89

Sounds like all common pregnancy symptoms!! Which is actually a good sign! :)


----------



## Cara89

Sorry I have been away! Just got super hectic and I am trying to de-junk our place to make more room - not for anything in particular, but to get rid of the stuff we don't need. 

Anna - That episode where you had to go to the hospital sounds really scary... I would have been hard core freaking out and demanding that everyone stay with me for the night - or longer until I wasn't scared anymore. Good to hear that your Dr put you on Provera & Clomid!! Hopefully that helps you get your :bfp: quick! As for the gym-girl, I would probably just respond to a text and tell her something along the lines of, you know - I am a homebody, I don't mind hanging out occasionally, but I really enjoy my alone time as well. Hopefully things work out on that end and you're not feeling like you have to escape your own home.

Tella: FX'd that this is your cycle and it'll be 9 months before the :witch: knocks on your door again! I always hated the waiting game. :)

Joanna: Congrats again on your :bfp: !! I am happy for you that everyone took it so well and are all excited for you! That will certainly make things easier for you. Here's hoping that you hear no news back on your blood work and all of your scans come back nice and clean! 

SO, after DF & I found out about his low sperm count I called his Nan to ask what his uncle did about it. Apparently his uncle never had an SA done - just assumed that he couldn't have kids because he'd been hit quite a few times below the belt as he was growing up. Anyways, I told her that we weren't telling people that we were trying to have a baby and we would like her to *please* not say anything. The next time we were down she starts talking to me about it telling me that she was talking to DF's cousin who had fertility issues... apparently there isn't really anything that they can do for the LSC, but she was like "They told her that she had to lose x amount of lbs first." I was like... Holy f'n shitface! I am not that big, yeah I could lose a few to satisfy myself, but it's not like I am super big. I was sooo mad. I asked her specifically not to say anything ESPECIALLY about DF's issue... and she's going around asking people about it. As Df said - everyone knows now. Urgh. Old people. 

Anyways, I have to go get ready for work - second last shift at Tims! :)

-Welcome to the newcomers!! :dust:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Cara nice to have you back, starting to wonder what happened to you. Too bad about your DF's aunt telling everyone. We had a distant relative/friend (DH's uncle's girlfriend actually) spill the beans about us on Facebook, we had hoped not to tell anyone on FB for a few more weeks but its too late now. So I know how you feel to some extent.... and yes, 'Old People' haha. Are you still just doing the NTNP now? 

When does your awesome new job start? Good luck, can't wait to hear how it goes. 

Oh P.S.... called the doctor for an update on my bloodwork.. everything came back normal which is why they didn't bother to call, ugh Canadian doctors. Anyways just glad things are going smoothly so far.


----------



## Tella

Anna > OMW, im also not great at confrontation. It normally boils up and up inside and then when I explode it is to late and I tend to be nasty :blush:

I would maybe try and send her an text and tell her that you need space and can't have people over in the week as you need to finish school work and having people there is a distraction. 

Cara > Im so sorry to hear that his Nan did that! My mother in law is like that, she cant keep anything for herself and a tail always gets added on. All I can say is try and speak to people really close to you that wont blabber everything out to other people, who has nothing to do with it. If your BMI was to high your FS would have told you if it is advisable to lose some before continuing TTC, and it think it is more a question of jealousy. 

Good luck with the new job!!!!!!!!

Joanna > that is fantastic news!!! Little baby is growing well and soon there will be a bump to prove it :D

AFM > Not much to tell, im CD5, 3rd day on Clomid 50mg so heres to hoping for OV on CD14/15! And a BFP 14 days later! I wanted to use Femara but when I got to the pharmacy to informed me that it costs R3000(+- $450) for 30 tablets and you have to take 30 tablets, I cant just take 5, so needless to say I opted for Clomid :)


----------



## Tella

Hi all, just checking in to find out why everyone is so quite???

Im CD8, finished my Clomid yesterday so now im just waiting for O :happydance:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Yes this thread has been quiet lately. 

Yay Tella, hopefully you O this cycle, are you using OPKs? 

Not too much news on my end, just trying to cope with the morning sickness which I think is starting to lessen a little, that or I am getting used to handling it. That said, I ran to the toilet gagging once or twice this morning due to my hyper sensitive nose. Still have not thrown up but definately got the morning sickness. 

I have also got my first ultrasound booked now! September 19th, which is about a month from now... and by then I will be 12 almost 13 weeks... wow time is going much faster now. 

How are the rest of you doing?


----------



## ann89

Good on my end only one more day left of provera before I start my first cycle on clomid! Hopefully it works the first time!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Oh I hope so! How does clomid work, do you have to take a pill or get injections? Do you take it for a whole cycle or just a few days? 

Either way I hope it works for you!! Can't wait for the TWW if it helps you ovulate.


----------



## ann89

I take it as a pill on cds 5-9.


----------



## Tella

There seems to various days to take it depending on the doctor :) I took it on CD3-7 also as a pill and then it tricks your body into thinking your estrogen levels are low and then it creates more which inturn stimulates FSH and helps the folicle to grow. Hope that makes a bit more sense Joanna :D

Ok so only having a u/s in Sept, that is long but i cant believe you will be so far then already, time flies when you having fun hehe

Only a few more days then you will also be waiting for O to arrive, and fx'd that it arrives around day14 and that it is possitive for you!

AFM > Nothing really more, CD9 waiting to OV, gonna start doing OPK's tomorrow.


----------



## ann89

Todays my last day of provera now. And then to wait for af.. and when it shows up I have to call my dr.s office and let them know that I've started... I then have to go in for a cd3 ultrasound. To check for any large cysts. If I don't then he gives me the go ahead to start clomid on cd 5. Then I have to go back in again on cd 13 for another ultrasound to see how my follicles are looking and if their growing. 

I'm very excited. I've been waiting for months to find out what's wrong with me! And now it's nice to know I'm on to the next step to get my bfp!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Oh its so good Ann that you are excited about this, keeping positive is key.


----------



## Tella

Ann > has AF arrived yet?

AFM > Im CD 12 now, OPK's have so far been neg with a very faint line so still keeping fx'd that it will go + this week. But we gonna BD every other day and if we feel up for it then maybe more around a + OPK. 

Cara > Any news girl?


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Tella: Can't go wrong BDing every other day, hopefully you will catch the egg this time around! Finger's crossed that you do :)

Well morning sickness seems to be subsiding now, haven't had a bad day since Thursday, so going on 4 days without feeling sick all day, just the occasional wave of nausea. Hoping it stays away from now on lol. 

I had a nice weekend, it was my 1 year wedding anniversday. DH and I took a 2 hour Boat Cruise where they serve you a fancy lunch buffet. It tours you around the 1000 Islands (on the St. Lawrence River)... we live about a half hour drive from where the boat cruise company is located, so it was a nice and easy to get to... we had a great time and hubby enjoyed his buffet haha. 

How was the rest of your weekends?


----------



## ann89

I started af today! Yay..! So I made my cd 3 and 13 ultrasound appointments.. and then after the cd 3 ultrasound the dr. will call and give me the go ahead for clomid! yay!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Yay AF!! Never thought you'd be so glad to see AF before huh? lol


----------



## ann89

Haha I know.. I don't get af on my own at all! So getting it is always a good thing! except when your pregnant of course!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

lol yes, I definitely don't want AF for at least another 7 months!


----------



## Tella

Hi girls :D

My weekend was great, we went down to our farm in Dullstroom which is a small tourist town about 3 hours drive away.

That boat ride sounds amazing :) 

Im so glad to hear your morning sickness is getting better! I just found out about an amazing little machine called a fetal doppler that enables you to listen to your babies heartbeat from 10 weeks at home...wow...cant wait to be preg to buy one!!!!!!!!!!

Ann > Hope the next few days passes quickly for you!

AFM > CD13 today, CM is looking more fertile, temp dropped this morning so hoping that i will OV in the next two days :) Still no + OPK but holding thumbs for one today or tomorrow.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Yes I've considered getting a fetal doppler. A co-worker at work has one that she is going to try and find and will give it to me. Otherwise I might not buy one. I don't want to get myself all freaked out if I can't find the heart beat.. plus it is still a little early for me to use one, so I still have time to decide if I will get one.


----------



## Tella

Yeah i understand what you mean but I want one...hehehe

Im a gadget freak, i suppose you must just be open minded about it as they say it is only very effective from 12weeks but some might be as early as 10 weeks.

They not expensive here so im gonna buy one if i fall preg, and play wiht it :)


----------



## Tella

Im at this moment extatic!!!! i have just received my FIRST possitvie OPK since we started TTC. So lots of BDíng tonight and tomorrow and a million fx'd that those:spermy:'s do their job and catch that eggy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

OMG that is such good news Tella!!!! I will keep all my finers and toes crossed that you get that BFP this cycle! Have fun tonight :winkwink:

I have absolutely no sex drive right now, poor DH... its been like 3 weeks since we last had sex (sorry tmi) so you will have to have some BDing for us haha.


----------



## ann89

yay!!! hope you catch that eggy!!!! 

i started my clomid today!


----------



## Tella

Ann > Have you been on clomid before? If yes, did you have any side effects from it?
Good luck, fx'd for that O around day 14-16!!

Joanna > I will try, DH kinda feels distant when the knows i have O'd and that is why we are BDíng more often, so im not sure how to handle it. But will try for more than once a day and for two day on going but not sure.

My temp has gone up nicely this morning, only 2 more to go to confirm O :happydance:


----------



## ann89

Nope.. this is my first round of clomid.. and no side effects so far.. But I've been taking it at 12am.


----------



## Tella

Ann > how many days to go till you done wiht clomid?

AFM > My O was confirmed by temps on day 16 :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: (TMI alert) On saturday i even stayed in bed for about an hour after BDíng just to give them :spermy:'s an extra jump start :D

Im now 3DPO, we are going away the weekend on a 30th bday break so im gonna try and test on Friday morning which will be 7DPO, hoping to get a + then :D I bought a HPT that is very sensitive (10mlU/mL) so fx'd!!!


----------



## ann89

I only have one more day of clomid :)

How is everyone doing?! 

Hopeing everything is going good with Cara.. havn't heared from her in awhile!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Tella: Yay for 3dpo! Just remember that if you dont get that BFP on Friday that it could just be too early to test. I waited until 13/14 dpo and got my positive straight away. 

Ann: After clomid do you use OPKs to detect ovulation?

Everything is going good for me, almost at 10 weeks now :) Morning sickness has subsided a lot now, if I get it it's usually only for a few hours and only once every few days. I can finally eat normally again, though I still cant face certain foods if they smell too strongly... still got that highly sensitive nose haha.


----------



## ann89

Well my dr. said don't use opks when you use clomid.. but I'm going to anyways... just to see what they do.


----------



## Tella

Yeah i know, but if i know on Friday already i wont drink at all! as it means the egg is getting nutrition from my blood but if not then one or two drinks wont do any harm as the egg is still self sustainable.

Also will be keeping an eye out for the implantation dip, hopefully i get a nice one :)

My doc also said i shouldnt but i started early and had alot of negatives bbefore the positive so there is no way the clomid could have caused a false possitive. which is why they say dont use them.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Oh I understand why you want to test then. I didn't get a noticable implantation dip. I had two 'dips' but they weren't that noticable until after I found out I was pregnant, so I am not too sure which one was the implantation. 

Also, I am starting to show! I am fairly short at 5'4 and weigh about 130lbs, so at 10 weeks I have a very small bump where my uterus is. Today I am wearing a shirt that is tight around my stomach and have had a comment from one of my co-workers. Good thing they know I am pregnant or they would start to think I was getting a gut haha. I am so excited!


----------



## Tella

Ah, i suppose the pregnancy feel more real once you can start seeing your bump :D
You will have to post a pic once you can see a nice bump :)

My temps are just going up and up!! Hope it is a sign of loads of progesterone :)


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I will definitely post a pic once the bump is more obvious. 

Tella, your chart is looking good :)


----------



## ann89

So I think I may have started getting a side effect from clomid.. Last night I kept waking up because I kept getting hot flashes..


----------



## Tella

Boooo on the Clomid symptoms!!! But atleast you know if is working and it is for a good cause! I only get hot flashes after i have O'd but none this cycle yet.

Good luck with the OPK's, [-o&lt; for a possitive for you, soon!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## ann89

Thanks Tella!! I Hope you get that bfp soon also!


----------



## Tella

:) My ()() boobs has been killing me the weekend, they are so sore that i cant even give a proper hug. Hoping it is a good sign. I tested on Friday but it was neg but then again it was only like 7DPO so very early.


----------



## ann89

I hope you catch that eggy tella!

From my scan it looks like I"m not going to ovulate. And my clomid dose will need to be uped. I call tomorrow to talk to the dr. and ask what to do next.


----------



## Tella

Ann, im so sorry it seems like you not going to O. Let us know what the doc said about the next steps.

AFM > Im still waiting to test, will keep you posted :D


----------



## ann89

Dr. said to wait till the 24th to see if I get af on my own.. and if I don't start the provera and then the 50mg clomid for one more cycle and if that doesn't work then he'll up the dose. 

I've been getting ewcm for the past two days so hopefully that's a good sign and my opk for a little bit darker today also but not positive.. Hopefully I'll just ovulate late!


----------



## Tella

Hi girls, hope everyone is doing good.

I have started clomid on cD 3-7 again same dosage of 50mg as i ovulated on it fine last cycle. Fx'd that this is a good cycle :)

Ann > Booo on the temps, i was hoping that you just ovulated late! There is still hope i suppose but if AF starts on the 24th (praying for it naturally) then you can start with Clomid again and hopefully get a positve O this time and a positve HPT :D

Good luck girl! thinking about you!


----------



## Tella

Joanna > When you going for your scan? Maybe you can see the sex. My one friend found out on just over 12 weeks that its a girl.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Hey Tella, 

Sorry you didn't get that BFP last cycle, maybe September is your month! Will cross my fingers for you :)

I haven't had my first scan yet but I go on Monday, Aug 19th! Don't know if they will be able to tell me the gender yet but I will be asking. 

Today I am officially 12 weeks, I will post a pic of my little baby bump, it started showing at about 10 weeks. I am also almost over morning sickness, I only have the odd day when I feel crappy now :)
 



Attached Files:







12 weeks.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ann89

Theres a wee bump!! yay!


----------



## Tella

Ahhhh cute!!!!!!!!!!!! Soon its gonna be big :)

You should take a photo every week in the same position and then you add it into a movie program then you can see the progress of your tummy over the weeks when you play it back. I saw it on the internet, diffinetly gonna do it when im PG.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

It seems like a 'wee' bump to you lol... every once in awhile it feels much bigger than 'wee'. I guess it could be due to what I eat during that day or how much gas is in my belly... but some days it seems to pop out even more. lol Not complaining, I love the little bump and can't wait for it to get bigger! 

That was my first bump picture I have taken, might start taking them more now so I can see the progress. Thanks for the tip Tella, that would be a really cool video to watch.


----------



## Tella

Hi girls, just checking in to see how you all doing :)

Im good, O'd on CD15 (to be confirmed), i even got a smiley on my digital opk :D


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Hey Tella. Doing good too. Had my first ultrasound last monday... I'll post a pic at the end. Not sure how baby is doing, it was basically just the scan where they check for abdormalities like downs syndrom... and I guess they send my results onto my doctor. But considering that we could see a little heart beating away and the baby's size looked good (in my eyes) I am going to take it as a good sign and just wait until my doctor gives me results. 

I am today officially just starting to wearing my maternity pants. Been looking to buy some maternity clothing but our town does not have any... so we took a trip to the city over the weekend where I got a few pairs. I feel much more comfy today in my stretchy pants :) lol. 

Well I hope you are all doing well. Congrats on getting the smiley today Tella, you know what to do from here :winkwink:.
 



Attached Files:







Ultrasound 12 weeks.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Tella

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww that is so cute!!!!!!!!! It looks like he/she is sucking his/her thumb!

Everything will be perfect! You have a healthy baby growing and will be holding her/him soon!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Aww thanks. I thought he/she was sucking his/her thumb too... something I apparantly did in the womb too! Can't wait for the next scan (sometime in late Oct or early Nov I guess) and we hope to find out the gender :)


----------



## ann89

Awww! Awesome picture Joanna!! I'm believe I'm on day six of provera today and I upped my dose of metformin today to 1500mg


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Hey Ann, thank you. So glad your getting the fertility help you needed, have you been able to ovulate yet?


----------



## ann89

Nope.. No ovulation yet.. but hopefully this next cycle!


----------



## Tella

Keeping everything crossed for you!!!!! What CD are you now?

Im 4DPO so im in for the dreaded wait, but im certain nothing will come from this cycle. Im actually considering to take Soy next cycle instead of Clomid.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Ann.

Tella, don't give up at 4DPO, you never know, i'll keep my fingers crossed for you too :)


----------



## Tella

hi girls, jyst popping in to say hi :D

Hope you all doing great! Im 11DPO now so only a few more days till the :witch: arrives and then im starting soy, wiht evening primrose and the SMEP plan :) So it will be an exciting month this one coming :D


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Hey Tella, 

Does it feel like the :witch: is going to come? I only felt like I was pregnant a couple days before I took my test, I tested at 14dpo, so you never know I guess. Eitherway, sounds like you have a positive outlook for this coming month, hope it works out for you! :)


----------



## Tella

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Happy 15 weeks !!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

It didn't feel like the :witch: was coming last cycle and she still did so i cant go on that, the only thing i can go on is whether she shows or not. So i still have to wait my 2WW out :) 

Whens your next scan again? Cant wait to find out what you having :)


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Thank you, I'm an orange today! hehe... Just read that baby is now 10cm/4inches long now, lol seems big :) I'm going to need to post another bump picture soon, i'm sure it's much bigger than my 12 week photo 3 weeks ago. 

I don't have my next ultrasound booked yet, I go to my next doctor's appointment on Oct 17th and I guess from there we set up the ultrasound. I wish I had something booked, a date to look forward to. I'm hoping we can find out the gender around the beginning of November. 

Good luck and keep us posted to let us know if the witch arrives. Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Hello Ladies. 

How is everyone? Anna any updates? Have you heard from Cara recently?

Well as promised, Tella, here is my next bump picture, the first is from week 12, the second was taken yesterday at 16 weeks:
 



Attached Files:







12 weeks.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 1









16 weeks.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Tella

The bump is coming along nicely! Only 3 more days then you will hear the heartbeat :) When im preg im gonna get a doppler, l love gadgets and think that is a cool one to have.


----------



## Tella

Joanna > only 5 more days then you half way!!!! yay!!!!!!!!!!! Hows the bump coming along?

Any news from the other girls here?


----------



## ann89

Hey ladies found out Im pregnant on the 3rd!! I'm very excited! Felt like it was never going to happen! And nope havnt heared from cara:(


----------



## Tella

It is soooo amazing! I'm so glad for you :hugs:

I tried tracking her on bnb, but her last posts was almost 3 months ago!

Praying she is also preggers and has her hands full preparing :)


----------



## ann89

I hope so too!!!

So I have my new job.. And I'm not enjoying it do much.. :(. I want to leave sooner or later an just don't know how...


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Anna Congratulations!!! :happydance: So excited for you!!! What date are you due? 

So we have our gender ultrasound on Nov 15th, so I can hopefully tell you both what we are expecting. Also, I've been getting some kicking over this last week which is amazing! 

How are things going for you Tella?


----------



## Tella

Awww that must have been amazing to feel the first kicks!

Im 7DPO, i think im gonna start testing at 10DPO but i will see when i get there. I just hope my bean is getting comfy in there and are about to implant.

Joanna > only 1 more day then its is half way :happydance: When is your due date again?


----------



## ann89

Thanks!! I should do due July 10th!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Tella - Yes, make a nice warm, comfy spot in there for bean to stick. 

I'm due March 28th, so I'm half way now :) One week to go until my next ultrasound and we can finally find out the gender! DH still thinks it's a girl and I'm secretly hoping for that, but I honestly don't care as long as the baby is healthy. 

Ann - Our children will be about 3.5 months apart then.


----------



## Tella

Aw I cant wait for March, i have two TTC Buddies that are giving birth in March :)

And mine will be 2 weeks after Ann's :D fx'd!!!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Good attitude, i'll keep my fingers crossed for you too! It would be pretty cool if you were due 2 weeks apart.


----------



## Cara89

Hey ladies, 

I will be reading through all of the posts I have missed to catch up (only the last 10 pgs. haha)... things have just been super hectic. We found black mold in our bedroom (right by where DH slept at night) so it prompted us to look for a new place - where we ended up buying a trailer. It's cute and a 2 bedroom - but needs some work. I have been fighting with an electrician for the past 3 weeks to try and get power - I ended up taking a mini-mental breakdown at work this past Friday which prompted my Daddy to jump in and set up an electrician that works for his uncle to come up and do the job. :) I am currently on met (this is the first full cycle) hoping it helps - I think (taking into consideration the amount of ewcm I had 8/9 days ago) that I may have ov'd, which is good news... I didn't get a chance to do temps with the move though. If the Met doesn't work by Dec 13th then I will be asking to be put on clomid as well.

How is the pregnancy going Joanna? Hope it's delightful!

Any luck with the battle Tella? Hopefully that BFP comes soon for you!

Anna!!! OMG!!! Congrats love!! That is amazing, I am so happy for you! :) <3 That's so exciting!


----------



## ann89

Hey cara! We missed you! Sorry your going through all that stress!! I was put on met on the middle of my first cycle of clomid and I truly think it helped me ovulate my 2nd cycle. And ive heared it can take 3 months to work.

My first ob appointment is dec 13th! Can't wait!!!

Joanna I can't wait to find out what your having!

And tella I hope this is your month also!! I'll send baby dust your way!!


----------



## Tella

Cara > :hugs: welcome back!!!!! Im so glad we have all 4 of us ladies back on this forum and it has become a 50/50 thread. Now we must just make it a 100% thread!!!!

Sorry to hear about all the stress you had to go through but i hope everything settles down now and that you get your BFP for a 2012 baby :)

Joanna > 
:happydance::dance::yipee::friends::drunk::wohoo:
Happy 20 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!
:happydance::dance::yipee::friends::drunk::wohoo:

ann > Wow that is till long, hope the excitement of xmas and newyears coming makes it a bit shorter!!!!

AFM > 8DPO so im only have 2 more days left then I will start testing! :happydance:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Welcome back Cara! Sorry about all the stress but glad your happy with your new place :) 

Thanks Tella, 20 weeks seems like such a milestone, officially half way there now! I was getting some good kicks last night, the baby was moving/kicking so much that I could actually see my belly moving! It was so cool that I kept laughing and would have to calm down in order to see the moving again (I think I scared baby :haha:)

Ann- are you getting any morning sickness yet? Mine started at 6 weeks.

I'm going to post my 20 week bump picture for you all, can't believe how fast it's growing... the first picture is from 16 weeks (only a month ago!!), second is 2 weeks ago at 18 weeks and the last is from today.
 



Attached Files:







16 weeks.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 1









18 weeks.jpg
File size: 49.3 KB
Views: 1









20 weeks.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Tella

Awwww look at that cute bump! I can just imagine it is how amazing it is when it happens and how funny at the same time...:hugs:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Thanks Tella, It is pretty amazing. But the baby won't allow DH to feel/see it kick, everytime the baby starts moving I call DH over and then the baby stops! lol I think DH thinks I'm lying haha. He has managed to feel it once though.


----------



## ann89

Yay 20 weeks joanna!!

Nope no morning sickness yet... I got It my first pregnancy but don't remember how far a long i was.


----------



## Tella

My sister in law had the same but she and hubby had a wave that would get his attention when he must look at try and feel and then eventually she wouldnt mind if daddy's hand was there :D


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Also baby is so small still that when it gets a bit bigger and is kicking more often you will definitely be able to see those more distinctly. So we still have lots of time for DH to feel or see kicking. 

Ann - glad your not feeling sick yet, lets hope you escape it. I didn't have it too bad... felt kinda crappy from about 6 - 11 weeks... off and on just not wanting to face most food. I would feel really hungry but could only eat a very small amount at a time and i'd be full, then an hour later i'd be starving again. Plus any food smell was horrible... couldn't even open the fridge because of the 'cold fridge smell'... the fridge made me sick twice haha... now I can get what I need out of the fridge with no problem (and there really is no smell, it was just my morning sickness) haha.


----------



## Cara89

Wow Joanna!! Lookit that bump! Are you going to be finding out what you are having? I looove baby bumps, I think that they are just the most adorable things ever. Haha. :D

Ann: Glad to hear that you aren't really having morning sickness yet... hopefully if you do get it it isn't bad. I have heard that it takes about 3 months to work as well, so I am hoping that it works quickly for me. 

Tella: Eeep!! Fx'd & :dust: that this is your cycle!! That would be amazing :) 

AFM: I have been feeling pretty tired the past week & naseaous (sp)... and a few days ago my bbs were really tender - not so much anymore, so I am not sure what was up with that. I am all over the place, I was craving ketchup chips the other day so bad I could pretty well taste them - and I really do not like ketchup chips. lol. Aside from that, looking at/thinking about certian foods makes me want to get sick. 

I am not getting my hopes up that this might be the real deal - I have done that too many times already... So I am just telling my self that I am sick and will test in the AM to prove it. 

(Fx'd that I am wrong. :))


----------



## ann89

I hope you get that bfp in the morning Cara! I can't wait till you and Tella are pregnant also!! Fingers crossed


----------



## Tella

Morning girls, I tested this morning on 10DPO and it is a BFN but i will continue testing till Monday (13DPO) and if still neg then i will wait for AF to be late before testing again. 

I had about 5 different dreams last night and once of them was that i got a really faint BFP, hope it is right.

GL, Cara, FX'd that you are wrong and that you get your BFP this cycle as well! How many DPO are you now?


----------



## Cara89

:bfn: 

I am 11 dpo, so I am not completely out yet... Think I will test again Monday - if still a bfn i will just wait this cycle out. 

Hopefully we just tested too early Tella. :dust: for a bfp next test!


----------



## Tella

Fx'd for early tests :thumbup: and a :bfp: on Monday. I think im gonna skip testing tomorrow by i have a good feeling about Sunday, 12DPO as 12 is my birthday and lucky number :D I have 1 sensitive test of 10miu so hope that will do the trick!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 

We need loads of that dust..hehe


----------



## Tella

I cant tell you girls how excited :wohoo: i am that this thread has started up again, i feel like a kid when i get an email from BnB and i see it is "I'm looking for a buddy!"

It really feels like there is more hope for a BFP as well!!!

:hugs: :hugs2: :hugs: :hugs2: :hugs: :hugs2:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Hey girls... i'm crossing my fingers for you both that a BFP is to come!! I didn't test until 14 dpo so you both have a few more days that a BFP could happen! I will send you both lots of :dust::dust::dust:

Oh and only 2 more days until my ultrasound and I can hopefully find out what we are having!!! Tuesday, come fast!


----------



## ann89

I bet it's a girl Joanna!


----------



## Tella

I tested early and it was a BFN :cry: go have a look at my journal for the funny results I got.

Gonna wait for AF to be late before testing again.

Good luck Cara, still keeping fx'd for u.

Ah I can't wait to find out on Tuesday :)


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Morning, 

Tella - Sorry for the BFN, keep your head up for a positive soon! I looked at your journal but what was wrong with the test? Was it that the control line looked like the one in the pregnant box?

Ann - I secretly hope you are right, i'd love a little girl... but I will be really happy for either as long as it's happy and healthy. 

Oh and if I don't update you guys on Tuesday then I am sorry, the ultrasound is late in the afternoon and I rarely get on BnB in the evening as my DH hogs the computer. But I will definitely be on here first thing Wednesday morning to let you all know!


----------



## Tella

Oh well, we shall just try again :) Look at the square and circle on it they are switched around between pregnant and not pregnant. They say the square is the test line and the circle the control if it is not pregnant and but for pregnant the circle is the test line and the square the control line?

Cant wait for the update!!!

Cara > Any news girl?


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Oh I see what you mean Tella, thats really strange! Wonder if that's just with your test or if all of that brand say the same thing?... how are you to tell the difference between the Test and the Control boxes, weird. :wacko:


----------



## Tella

I dont know, just wont buy that make again :)

But AF is due on Wednesday, so we will have to wait and see. I cant deal with seeing another BFN :cry:


----------



## Cara89

Hey ladies... I am def out this cycle, :witch: got me. Although it is good news in itself. This cycle (my first full one on Met) is down from the 83 days my last cycle was, to 32!! And I do strongly believe that I actually Ov'd this cycle as well!! :) --Other happy news... After a month of waiting DH & I are getting power tonight!! So we will finally be able to fully move into our new home! :D

Tella: Really hoping this is your cycle! Let us know asap if anything changes!! :dust::dust:

Joanna: I hope you get your little girl!! And you tell your DH that if he doesn't let you update us that there is going to be 3 baby-crazed ladies not so impressed with him. Hahaha. Cannot wait to hear what your little bundle is going to be!

Ann: How are things going so far with you? :)


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I understand, I think that is why I waited until 14 dpo to test... AF was due the following day. Keeping my fingers crossed that your BFP is to come this week!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Cara - sorry the witch came! But it sounds like your really positive about things now, great that your cycle seems more regular now, lets just hope you catch that egg next time, maybe you'll get a little Christmas miracle! Glad you've finally got power, you'll have to post pictures of your new place when your fully moved it!

I will really try to update you all tomorrow. My appointment is at 1:15, so I'll try and grab the computer when we get home before DH steals it haha... we have also been invited to my sister-in-laws tomorrow for dinner, so we can update the family too! lol. Sure hope this baby isn't shy and will give us a good look tomorrow haha.


----------



## Cara89

I am feeling really positive lately. I am hoping that the feeling hangs on and gets me that Christmas miracle!! Haha. I was telling DH that would be awesome - we could share it via Cards. What a surprise it would be for everyone. :) I will definately post pictures once we get everything put away/set up !!

I hope that the baby gives you a really good look!! That's good that you have the chance to update the family right after it. That's really exciting!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I sure hope so lol. I also think this baby has changed positions over the weekend. I was feeling the baby kicking really strong last week, so much that I could see it moving my belly lol. But on Sunday morning I woke up and noticed that my bump grew overnight!! I also noticed that the kicking is now really deep... so I think the baby has shifted from facing the front to facing the back.. so perhaps the bum is right up front... which I would assume will help to get a good gender shot haha. But it's just a theory, I really have no idea haha... all I know is that my bump grew and the kicking is a lot weaker and is much deeper inside. Who knows haha... wish I had my own personal ultrasound haha.


----------



## Cara89

Haha. Awee. Wouldn't that be great to have an on-hand personal ultrasound tech? I think I would spend most of my time just looking at the baby. lol. :)


----------



## Joannaxoxo

lol that would be cool... but I am glad I didn't buy a doppler... they might be good in the beginning if you're worried about miscarriages. I just sort of thought that if things were meant to be then the baby would be fine... also judging by not seeing any blood the first few weeks/months that it was a good sign and baby was fine. Now I have the reasurrances of little kicks to know that he/she is ok. Being pregnant sure is an interesting/worrying time lol.


----------



## Cara89

Awwe. I am glad that things are going smoothly for you. I am sure you will have a very healthy && happy baby! And you are already halfway there to meeting them!


----------



## ann89

Cara: soo exciting that it seems like metformin is working! I think it's a miracle drug! 

Johanna: do you get to find out the sex tomorrow?? I'm do excited to find out what your having!

Tella: i hope everything is going good!!

As for me I think my since of smell is a lot stronger and I've been pretty sleepy.. And my gag reflexes are getting worse now.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Yes I do get to find out what we are having today... I go at 1:15, so just 4.5 hours now lol... i'm counting down the time haha. I will be pretty disappointed if this baby doesn't expose it's bits to us haha... I really don't want to wait until the end to find out if it's a boy or a girl... so lets just hope this baby isn't shy haha. But of course all I really want is a healthy baby, regardless of what the sex is.

Ann - the gag reflex is aweful... I still find it bad, though not nearly as bad as it was. This morning our dog lost her breakfast and I almost lost mine just hearing her lol... though now I can control myself a little better. I hope you don't get morning sickness!


----------



## Tella

Hi Girls, Im sure af will be here tomorrow morning. My CM has turned pinkish so it is a sign already :( Im gonna give SI another shot and then see what happens!

I cant wait to find out about your little one Joanna, do you have names yet for the different genders?

Cara > WOW 82 days to 32days is nothing short of a miracle! It is fantastic that the meds are working for you! Fx'd for a christmas BFP!

Ann > I suppose the only good thing about the MS and strong smell is that it is a reminder of the little miracle inside you :hugs:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Tella - i'm sorry that AF is on her way... keep staying positive and hopefully you'll get the Christmas BFP too! 

We do have some names picked out but nothing concrete yet... we've been waiting to find out the gender before we choose for sure.


----------



## Cara89

Boo Tella. Hopefully it's not the :witch:... and if it is then FX'd for you to get a big ol fat christmas bfp!! 

Joanna: I am super excited to hear how your appointment went... waiting (not so) patiently!! :)

Ann: Eeh. Hopefully the MS doesn't get too bad. I hate having to feel like I need to get sick.... and to have it often? Haha. 

&#9829;


----------



## Joannaxoxo

So just got back from the ultrasound... we are having a :blue:!!! 

Will post a picture of the little guy when I get to work tomorrow, so happy and excited that he's doing so well :happydance:


----------



## Tella

:happydance: :wohoo:

That is great news!!!!!!!!! First a little boy to watch over his sister later on!

Cant wait to see :)


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Thats right Ann lol... though we will probably have another little boy next time knowing how strong the male gene is in DH's family haha.


----------



## ann89

Congrats joanna!! I'm so excited for you! My guess was wrong but my guesses are always wrong haha.. I bet I'll have a boy too.


----------



## Tella

:wohoo: Johanna your a little boy is a banana today, how appropriate :haha:


----------



## Cara89

Yay!! That is sooo exciting!!! *Squeeeee* I cannot wait to see pictures!! <3

Hahah Tella!! How true that the banana is appropriate!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Haha, Tella, yes a banana today is very appropriate! 

As promised, here is a picture of my little guy:
 



Attached Files:







20 week + 6 days.JPG
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Cara89

Awwe. Look at him! That is too precious Joanna!


----------



## Tella

OMW that is such an amazing picture!!!!!!!!!!!! I cant wait to hold one of my own!!!!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Aww thanks girls, can't tell you how excited we are! Last night I almost went out shopping to grab some boys clothing lol. I haven't bought any clothing yet as I find most stores only really sell pink or blue things, not much for those who don't know the sex. So now that I know I am really excited to go out and get a few things lol.

I can't wait to see your LO's ultrasound pictures, which I'm sure will be in the near future! 

Tella - I see you've got a vacation planned, where are you going?


----------



## Cara89

Awe, I would be super excited as well Joanna... I would have had to go buy something as soon as I found out. How did the family react when you gave them the good news? 

Yes Tella! Vacations are exciting!! What do you guys plan on doing - aside from bd of courseee? :D


----------



## Joannaxoxo

lol the family are really happy/excited... this baby is the first great-grandchild/grandchild/nephew on both my and DH's family so he will be very spoiled lol. My mom is excited because she had two daughters so it's fun for her to experience having a little boy around. DH's family are used to lots of little boys (no girls born since his grandfather's sister), so we will be getting lots of advice from his family lol. 

All in all, everyone was not surprised that we're having a boy, seems that only male sperm exist in DH's genes. haha.


----------



## Tella

We going to Mozambique for New Years for a week. It is a beautiful secluded place with beautiful beaches and calm oceans :) I cant wait anymore this TTC is getting to much for me and work is crazy at the moment.

Gail also predicted a boy for me, so let see if she is right :D


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Wow that place sounds amazing! Perhaps you will create a New Year's baby and Gail's prediction for January 2012 will be right.


----------



## Cara89

Joanna: Wow... you are really going to have one spoiled boy on your hands!! Haha. That's really exciting! It's good that you guys have so much support already. I am super excited for you. Hahah.

Tella: That sounds amazing - and hopfully you do get your Jan conception... if not before that! I wish there was a place like that to escape to around here. The closest to a serene location is a cabin in the woods that I have been bugging DH to go to forever. We just couldn't afford it atm, so thinking about making it a honeymoon trip - although he said he has to have other things to do since he wouldn't be able to just sit around in the woods for days without going out to do stuff... Like spending alone time with me is that straining on him!! Haha. :D

AFM: :witch: is on her way out todayyyy!! We all know what that means ;) On to the wonderful cycle of temping and bd'ing. Although this time since I am fairly certian that I am Ov'ing on the Met I will have to be super forceful in the "only every 2nd day" rule. Hoping that this is going to be the cycle for meee!! :dust:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Cara - do you have a wedding date set!!?? I see a 10 month count down, that is so exciting. Have you started planning or got a dress or anything? I loved planning my wedding.


----------



## Cara89

October 13/2012!! I already have my wedding dress/gater/necklace... and I am planning on getting some sexy blue boots! haha. I still have to get a hold of the church/hall to book them, and try to find a reasonably priced photographer (DF refuses to spend a lot of money on one). Aside from that I have a bunch of ideas running through my head that I just have to hammer out. Haha.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Wow sounds good and like your getting prepared. 

We booked our reception hall and church around November time (2009) and booked it for August 2010... we thought we had lots of time to do things but the time went really fast. So its good that your so prepared already and have almost a year to plan. 

As for a photographer, they are really expensive! I wanted to have a photographer but also didn't want to spend a lot of money... I think companies around here were charging $500 just for the ceremony... if you wanted them to take pictures before or after the ceremony you were looking at over $1000! We ended up using a family friend, she'd only done 2 weddings before us, but charged us only $400 and was there for the whole day! So it worked out well. You also want to choose someone your comfortable with as its nice to let them know what kinds of pictures you want - candid or posed, etc.


----------



## Cara89

Yeah, I have been noticing that time is moving quickly!! Haha. Scares me a bit, but not much I can do about it. Except try not to think about it. :) 

DF has mentioned using a friend or family member because it would be cheaper, so we have been looking into that as well. We have also decided to not go with a catered meal, but ask both sides of the family if they can help with making sandwiches/salads/desserts... food in general.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

We had our meal catered but rather than paying per person/plate we opted for a buffet style meal. Which turned out to be much cheaper. We also had DH's grandmother make our cake (she had done a few family wedding cakes in the past). 

One of my biggest pieces of advice for you is: if you have family from out of town coming and will need to stay in a hotel - book a block of rooms off for them. Your guests get a discount and you don't have to pay for the rooms if they don't get taken (your guests get up to a certain date to book, if they don't book then the hotel will book the room to another person). So I would suggest doing that soon if it's something you might need... we booked the rooms in January for our August wedding and we were really lucky to get them as the weekend of our wedding was a major event in our town we didn't know about at the time, if we had waited longer there would have been nothing left!


----------



## Tella

WOW planning a wedding is soooooo much fun!!! If it wasnt that expensive i would redo my vows every year just to plan it all again...:haha:

Its almost weekend :happydance: 

Im gonna be MIA for next 10 days as im going to my guesthouse in the countryside to help out a bit. Once i get back i should be close on Oing and DH is staying at home so when i get home he will be very eager to BD every night :D and that suits me as it will right in time for lining up the spermies.

I start my soy tonight, 180mg from CD3-7, hpe i O around CD14, fx'd


----------



## Cara89

Woo hoo Tella!! Hopefully the Soy works for you! And that when you get back (and bd like mad rabbits ;) ) you catch that eggy!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I second you Cara! Have a good time on your trip Tella.


----------



## Cara89

How was your guys' weekend? My was a slight disappointment - but only because we got 1/2 as much done as we would have liked to and it took us twice as long... complete bummer. Although, we got a bit of christmas shopping done, so it makes it one less thing we have to worry about as we keep crossing people off the list of 'gifts to get'. haha.


----------



## Cara89

_***Side note::*_ I know I ranted pages back about how I was heartbroken that my friend decided to name her baby Kayden right after I told her that it was DF & I's #1 boys name... now though, I think it was a good thing. I liked Kayden because I didn't hear it around so to me it was unique - now everywhere I look people have named their boy Kayden/are going to be naming their boy Kayden or are thinking about naming their baby Kayden if it's a boy.

All I can say to that - Kayden. Overload. -Everyone said things happen for a reason, and I can see that reason now. Haha.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Cara - it's funny that you mention that name, I'd forgotton you'd had the rant awhile back about the name. I'd actually looked through some baby books about a month ago and really liked the name Cayden (forgot you liked it). However, after some research on the name we decided against it because of how popular the name has become. I'd honestly never heard it before then.


----------



## Cara89

Me either. Then I was like ::LoveLoveLoveee:: and suddenly every mom/mom-to-be was naming their boy it. I had planned on spelling it Kaedin since it was different. The growing popularity turned me off of the name.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

That's what is so hard about choosing a baby name. My mom and I had come across the name Ava back in August, which I thought was really nice and I didn't know anyone with the name. Now, I find out that it's currently #4 in popularity, so i was longer interested. Maybe in the future we can use Ava as a middle name if we end up with a little girl one day.


----------



## Cara89

Yeah, I just hope that when I (finally) get my bfp that any name that we agree on either isn't on the popularity list at all or is pretty low down. Haha.


----------



## ann89

Hey ladies just wanted to update... Not much going on... I've been having to run to the restroom more.. But still no morning sickness. I hope everyone is doing alright!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Glad you haven't had any morning sickness yet! 

Not much to report either except that we got our first bit of snow and freezing rain last night. What a yucky morning but at least I get out of shovelling show this year! hehe.


----------



## Cara89

Ann: Glad to hear there is no morning sickness yet!! Hopefully you don't suffer from any!

Joanna: It's snowing here as well, coming down pretty good. *sigh* Not looking forward to driving in this. Apparently in the city there were 30 accidents between 830 & 950 this morning!!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Yikes I can believe the accidents.. it's really icy outside. When we left for work this morning DH spent about 15 mins scraping as there was such a thick amount of ice under all the snow. Good thing we got the new tires put on the car last week!


----------



## Cara89

Yeas, that is a good thing. You guys have to be extra careful now with that little one in your belly!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Yes for sure, i'm making sure to walk slowly and I get out of having to shovel or scrape ice this winter :) Poor DH, he was up at 6am... took the dog for a walk and then had to shovel/scrape the ice...he didn't get breakfast and we left for work at 7:30, so he was pretty tired by the time he got to work. I'd normally have helped him do one of those things.


----------



## Cara89

Awee. And people say that the women are the only ones that have tough times throughout the pregnancy. Hahah.


----------



## Tella

Hi ladies,

Sorry for going MIA but im a very relaxed about TTC the next 2 months, if anything im gonna enjoy the rest of the year and not be stressed out about TTC. Everyone is in a happy, party mood and Im gonna be too :lol: Not temping, no OPK's nothing, and I must say it feels GREAT!!!!!!!!!!! BD is fun again, and also because I was away from home for a week, DH is super naughty and we had LOADS of fun this weekend, its like we dating again :haha: think im gonna go away for a week more often :lol:

Im also not on BnB much either, will only check in on Monday mornings to see whats happened and give a quick update :)

I did take soy this cycle but only to help with my O, next cycle im not taking anything untill I see my FS in Jan.

I'm very skeptical at telling anyone what the names are that i want, as my SIL did the same when we told them our boy names, but luckily they had a girl. So im keeping quite till the day it is announced what the sex is and what his/her name is.

Ann > getting closer on your scan date :thumbup:

Joanna > Have you started with the nursery yet? or have a theme chosen already?

:dust: :dust: :dust: 
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Hi Tella - glad you had a great time away! Sounds like your looking forward to a couple of stress-free TTC months, perhaps something good will happen :)

We haven't done much to the nursery yet. It was DH's computer room up until last week... we got him a new desk (one that fits better into our dining room) and he 'moved out'. So we now have a nice big room to decorate. But we have a lot of junk in that room... we can not use our basement for storage because it tends to leak in the spring, so we've kinda used the computer/baby room for storage up until know lol. So our next step is going through boxes and dismantaling DH's old computer desk, then we can give the room a fresh coat of paint (probably yellow). 

We have also choosen an animal theme for the room... I made some cute animal motif cross-stitches (lion, giraffe, zebra, hippo) which I will be framing as pictures on the wall. So we'd like to stick with the animal theme lol. My mom will be making our baby bedding and the window coverings (she's a seamstress) so I can go with her to pick out the fabric, which will be fun and save us some money :)


----------



## ann89

Hey ladies not much going on here! My first scan is dec 13th! Can't wait! Our boy name will be Ryker or Everett and for a girl we have Kindall but not sure bout the spelling for that tho. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Those are great names Ann - I can't believe you have names picked out already lol... i'm still deciding and am not 100% set on the name we like. Yay for first scan, your lucky to get one so early... I was 12 weeks when I got my first scan. Can't wait to see a picture of your LO.


----------



## Cara89

Tella:: Glad that your week away was good... and that the welcome home was even better! ;) haha. Good plan on just taking it easy until the new year - I might consider doing that as well. Hopefully we get our :bfp:s and don't have to though! :dust:

Joanna:: Ohhh, that sounds so exciting! An animal theme is cute, and having family help to make bedding & curtians makes it that more personal and special - and saving money is always a plus! :)

Ann:: You must be getting so excited!! I know I would be. Those names are adorablly unique. Any sign of morning sickness yet, or are you still in the clear?

AFM:: Not too much going on... just counting down the days until the 13th so I can beg/plead/demand a clomid prescription out of my obgyn. Haha. Aside from that DF & I are just taking it day by day, suffering through wonky temps - not sure if I even Ov'd yet, which is frustrating. We are just bd'ing as much as we can. 

:flower:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Good attitude Cara taking it day by day, it's all you can do. I hope you ovulate soon so you can sit back and relax during that TTW (though I don't remember it being too relaxing... more impatience haha). 

As for the animal theme... I found yesterday at Canadian Tire a room boarder and wall stickers that will go perfect when we decorate (lots of lions, tigers, zebras, etc).. so cute. I haven't bought them yet, but will when DH and I decide to paint the room.

Also, my mom will not allow us to buy our baby bedding set... she insists on making it haha. She loves to do that stuff, plus, you're right, it will save us lots of money. The amount of money stores charge for a crib set is insane ($100-250 or more!!). All it will cost me is the amount for the fabric lol.


----------



## Cara89

I think I could relax a bit more in the 2ww if I knew/could pin-point the Ov... not knowing is what is driving me up the wall. 

Cutee!! Animals are always an adorable choice - I personally like that idea a bit more than the Winnie-The-Pooh theme most people I know decide to go with. I cannot wait until I am able to start decorating a nursery for a baby! I think it would be a good release after all this time trying/all the Dr appointments.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Just wanted to wish you all a very Happy Holiday since I know we are all busy at this time. Hope you all have a wonderful holiday and take some time to relax.

Ann - just checked back and noticed you said you had your first scan on Dec 13th, how did it go, hope things went well. Got a scan picture to show us?

As for me, this little one is getting much more busy kicking and moving about. I think it was either an elbow or knee that kept poking me in the belly today... yesterday either his head or bum was pushing against my ribs lol. So things are starting to get a little uncomfortable now but I'm not going to complain because I know how much more growing he (and I) still have left. lol. 

Anyways Merry Christmas to you all :xmas9:


----------



## ann89

Hey ladies sorry I'm late.. Just going to work all the time and sleeping.. Appointment went very well!! My due date was changed to July 17th!
 



Attached Files:







babynumber2.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Awesome Ann, so glad things are going well. Completely understand on the sleeping/tired thing... I feel like i'm in first trimester again because the tiredness has returned. I feel asleep on the couch after dinner last night for an hour haha. 

I hope this holidays give you some much needed rest. The new year will be very exciting for us!


----------



## Tella

Hi Girls, Im still on my break so only check in every now and then. 

Wow, Ann that is a beautiful scan picture!!!! You must be in :cloud9: everytime you look at it :) 

I also just want to wish you amazing girls a wonderful Christmas and a splendid New Year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=315478&d=1324624711
 



Attached Files:







mc.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 37


----------



## Cara89

Hey ladies, hope you all enjoyed your holiday. Mine was ok, would have been better if we didn't have to do so much travelling... it get pretty tiring and puts DF in a cranky mood - which isn't fun over Christmas time. Haha. Hopefully you all got what you wanted! :)

Ann: That is an awesome scan pic!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Hey ladies. We also had a busy day on Christmas, including travelling. Cara did it snow Christmas day like it did here, it made the roads bad for getting home.

We had a very nice christmas, even if it was tiring. Got lots of baby stuff, which makes me super excited to get the baby room decorated. DH and I plan to book a weekend off together in January to get the room painted and set up. 

Also, this baby is growing at an incredible speed now. My What to Expect book says he should be about 2lbs now! He is also very busy kicking and moving around... felt the hiccups the other day, it was so cool to see my belly twitching with his every hiccup.

Well I hope you all enjoyed your Christmas, what sort of plans have you made for New Year?


----------



## ann89

I can't wait till I get to where I can feel the baby move..! Thats always do exciting.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

It wont be long for you now before you feel movement Ann. I started to feel kicks around 18 weeks, but felt those fluttery ones around 13-14+ weeks. Its so exciting!

I'll post a new bump picture soon.

Ann - did you have the glucose test with your last baby? I'm having it done in a few weeks and just wondering what it was like... some people say its aweful and some say not too bad. 

What have you all got planned for New Year?


----------



## ann89

Joannaxoxo said:


> It wont be long for you now before you feel movement Ann. I started to feel kicks around 18 weeks, but felt those fluttery ones around 13-14+ weeks. Its so exciting!
> 
> I'll post a new bump picture soon.
> 
> Ann - did you have the glucose test with your last baby? I'm having it done in a few weeks and just wondering what it was like... some people say its aweful and some say not too bad.
> 
> What have you all got planned for New Year?

I think with ryleigh I felt the first movement at 17 weeks. And yep I had the glucose test i had to do the hour one.. And it didn't come out to good then I had to go in and do the 3 hr glucose test and that one turns out fine. And it's not bad at all.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Perfect, good to know. Not worried too much about it, there is nothing I can do... just need to suck it up and take the test. Just glad to hear some different experiences. How are you feeling? 

Did you all have a good New Year? I don't do much exciting, it was nice to just relax... I went to my moms house and we had a nice dinner and watched some movies until DH was done work. Today I spent the day taking down my Christmas decorations () and cleaning the house, back to work tomorrow.


----------



## Tella

Hello girls :hi:

Happy New Year!!!!!!!!!!!!!! To you to that are due already in 2012, we wish a speedy delivery and healthy baby. For us still trying :wink: we wish for a BFP soon so we can also be due in 2012!

If you dont follow my Journal this is what is going on at the moment with me :D I cant wait for my next cycle!!!!

I went to the FS on the 12th of January for a cracker of a appointment, did my annual check up, 6months post opp appointment and TTC appointment all in one :happydance: So the good news are that there are no sign of the endometriosis or chocolate cyst I had :wohoo: He also confirmed that I have already O'd so im taking AF to be here in the next 12-14 days at the longest, so 25-27 January. Will not test till the 28th.

He suggested that the next step will be IUI with the use of Femara as the ovulation inducing meds and a HCG trigger shot. Then IUI 40hours the shot! The cost was half of what I thought it was gonna be @ R 2000- 2500 ($250 - $320). 
At first DH was like no, we have to wait another 6 months to which I started crying as men don&#8217;t understand the stress of each cycle. But this were whilst we were waiting for the doc. Once the doc came back he explained that the OD is at its most effective for 6 months following the opp and there after it decreases, so that made DH rethink about the six months. After discussing it we decided that we are gonna book the IUI for my next cycle which should be around the 25-27 January.

Joanna > We want to see a bump pic :D You must be showing properly new, seeing that you already have a squash :haha:

Anna > How you doing?

Cara > Any new news on the TTC side?

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Tella - Happy New Year to you too!

So glad that your TTC is working out well for you right now. Congrats that the endometriosis and chocolate cyst is gone! Can't wait to find out your results at the end of the month!! Sooo much good luck to you.... :dust: and I hope that the little guys :spermy: catch the egg this month!!

Everything seems to be going well for me. LO is busy moving about and his kicks are getting strong enough now that sometimes they get a bit unconfortable, especially when he pushes at my ribs (still can't tell what body part is doing that to me). We have decided on a name (can't remember if I've told you all)... his name will be Kieran John (John is DH's and his grandfather's middle name). 

DH and I have plans this coming weekend to paint the nursery. We have planned to do a safari/african animal theme with lions, monkeys, giraffes, etc. Will be painting the room a nice light sandy yellow colour. We are also getting the crib and change table on the weekend too! Super excited to start getting the nursery together. 

How is everyone else doing? Cara, Ann?

I'll post my last bump picture that I took almost two weeks ago at 28 weeks. I can't believe I'll be 30 this week... only 10 more to go!
 



Attached Files:







28 weeks.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Tella

Ah cute, you have such a cute baby bump!!!!! It must be amazing to feel him move inside you.

The room is gonna look gorgeous! Cant wait to see photos of it.

That is beautiful names. We also gonna pass DH's second name to our Son if we have one so his names will be Joshua David :D Still undecided about a girls names :haha: Jumping the gun a bit i know but its fun :lol:

Are you going for normal birth or C-Section?


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Thanks Tella. I will make sure to take pictures of the baby's room when it's all done. We got the car seat and stoller last night and DH and I spend time getting it put together... I even made room in the front hall closet for the stroller to go! lol.

I like the name you have picked. We were the opposite, we had 2 girls names picked out and no boys names lol... so it took us awhile to decide on Kieran.

I plan to have a vaginal birth. At this time I don't have a specific birth plan, I think my plan is to go with the flow... i'd like to try without pain medication for as long as possible but knowing me I'll likely get an epidural. Also, if they have to do a c-section (most likely only in an emergency) then I'm not going to stop them. We have an appointment to meet the doctor who will be delivering in a few weeks time... so we'll see what he says and if I actually need a specific birth plan.


----------



## Tella

Hi Girls,

I have an exciting update :dance: AF arrived on the 21st, which was earlier than what i thought but atleast it marked that my cycle was regulating at 33days which in its own has been fantastic news. I ovulated every cycle since my op so atleast i know that part is working.

So i started my Ovulation inducing meds on Monday after a baseline scan at the FS, he said everything looks very good! So im on Femara 5mg a day for 5 days CD3-7. So i have two doses left and then a few more days before my monitoring scan to see how big my follicles has grown, with all luck i will be triggering with HCG on Wednesday and have the IUI on Friday. (40hours after trigger)

I'm super excited and have decided to fully believe this is gonna be my cycle and I'm gonna get a BFP by the 18th of February. :wohoo:

Hows the rest of you girls keeping up? 

Joanna > Wow the time is flying by, due in less than 9 weeks :D Wow without meds, i wont be able to, i want a natural birth but with epidural for sure.

Anna > Any more news on your side? Hows bean doing?

Cara > Any news from your side?


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Congrats Tella! So excited for you and am glad you know your cycle is working properly again. I will be praying for you that your IUI works out and a BFP is to come in February! Keep that positive attitude going!

Anna & Cara - whats new on your end?

Oh my end... things are starting to get a little more difficult. I don't think I realized how much I loved 2nd trimester haha. I'm starting to feel physically tired all the time, I have to have DH zip up my boots because I can't bend over easily anymore and do it myself haha. I'm also getting lots of charlie horse cramps in my calfs and they hurt like a bitch lol. I've got another check up at the docotors today so I plan to ask them what causes these leg muscle cramps and if there is anything I can do to prevent them lol.

We painted the nursery last weekend, we chose a sandy yellow colour. Still sticking with an animal safari theme... so the yellow goes nicely with it. So far we've just sort of stuck the furniture in the room, now I just need to get all of the things we've got for baby sorted and give them a home in the room. I promise I will post a picture when the room is done. Not long to go now... only 9 weeks!


----------



## ann89

Good here, I'm not a little over 15 weeks. My last appointment at 13 weeks they couldn't find the babies heart beat with the doppler so they had to bring out the ultrasound machine and heres some 13 week pics.
 



Attached Files:







baby222.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 3









baby22222.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Tella

Ann > Awww those are adorable pics! When is your gender scan? Or are you gonna keep it team yellow?


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Aww Ann - so glad things are going well. That must have scared the life out of you, so glad the little one was only hiding. How are you feeling?


----------



## ann89

Def. scared me pretty bad. I'm glad he brought out the machine to make sure. My scan should be the end of Febuary. Def. not team yellow.. I can't wait to find out! I'm too excited :) :) I have a feeling it will be a boy.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Oh Ann, so glad things were ok, good think your doctor's office has a scan machine. If it had happened to us, they would have had to send us up to the hospital for a scan as they don't do ultrasounds in our doctor's office.

I can't wait to find out what your having! Does this pregnancy feel different then the last, is that why you having a feeling it's a boy?


----------



## ann89

It's actually not too much different from my last pregnancy.. But I really want another little girl because I had all my hopes and dreams with my last girl, but I'd also be soo happy with a boy because I've always wanted a boy too.. But idk.. I just have a weird feeling that this time it will be a boy.. But with my last one I swore it was a boy too.. So I'm a pretty bad guesser.. haha but my husband was right last time and he says he thinks we're having a boy this time also. and my whole family thinks we're having a boy.


----------



## Tella

Yeah i dont know if i will ever be able to not find out the sex before the due date. There is just so much you can prepare for if you know before hand.

Glad you and baby is safe! I cant believe time has flown by so quickly for the two of you, not to long then we will see Joanna's baby and then not long after that it will be babby Anna making its appearance :D


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I'm a terrible guesser too, I really had no idea what the sex was until we found out. I certainly couldn't wait to find out either, so glad we did, I feel like we have a much better bond with him knowing... (i guess if we didn't know i'd still have that bond). Not sure if I told you girls our name but we have chosen Kieran John his name. It's much more fun being able to tell DH that Kieran is kicking me, rather than just 'the baby' lol. 

I had a doctors appointment last week (we are now down to having them every 2 weeks!). Keiran is doing well and is apparantly in the head down position, which is why my poor ribs are taking a beating right now lol. I'll be 32 weeks on Wednesday, so officially 8 months! Wow time is going very fast now, my 'What to Expect When your Expecting' book says he will be between 3.5 - 4lbs now! Can't imaging how much harder carrying a 5-8 pounder will be lol.


----------



## Tella

Joanna, its so exciting to hear the progress they make through out the weeks. I also love you names it is beautiful.

AFM > I just got back from the FS. I have one follicle that is 22mm and ready to be triggered. There was some smaller ones but he didn&#8217;t measure them. So im doing my injection tonight at 8pm and then going on Thurday at 8:00 for DH and the IUI at 12:30. Im super excited. He said my lining looked great and everything else also looks great!

I've also started temping again on Monday, so I will also confirm O along with the monitoring of the IUI!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Wow Tella! Good luck today, will the injection be painful? Has any of this process yet been painful?

Well I took another bump picture this morning. I took a quick at my last bump picuture (at 28 weeks) and could instantly see a difference even before I took my bump picture today! Wow baby is growing fast lol.
 



Attached Files:







32 weeks (1).jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 1









32 weeks.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Tella

LOL yes you can really see the difference between the two pictures :) But its all good, it means he is healthy.

So far it hasnt been sore at all, apart from the scans but its not unbearable. The injection is gonna be a first for me, especially because i have to do it myself. And i will only be able to tell about the IUI on Thursday. According to another thread, its the same as a pap smear so not bad at all. And it will cramp a bit after wards.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I'm glad things haven't been too painful so far. I'm not sure how I would do giving myself needles, I don't like watching myself get needles (i'm not scared to get them, just can't watch)... I suppose it's just something you get used to and the first few are difficult.

Actually both of those pictures are from today, i guess just at different angels. I'll post my 28 week picture to show you the different. The first is the 28 week picture, second is from today at almost 32 weeks (8 months!!).
 



Attached Files:







28 weeks.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 0









32 weeks (1).jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Tella

Oh should have mentioned, i went back to your previous post wiht your 28week bump. But this makes it so much easier :D


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Oh ok lol. Huge difference eh? lol I can feel his every movement now, though still can't distinguish between elbows, knees, feet or hands. Just feel something sticking out when he stretches lol. I got up last night around 1am to pee (like usual these days) and I think Kieran thought it was time to get up, he started poking and proding me for quite some time, makes going back to sleep very hard lol.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Hey ladies, 

How have you all been? 

Tella - how is IUI going, any positive news yet? What time in the cycle are you at and has ovulation been happening?

Ann - How is that little baby doing? I see your ticker says your at 18 weeks! Wow time is going quickly. Have you got a bump photo to show us and have you found out the sex yet?

Cara - Hows it going these days, are you still doing the ntnp or have you take up other measures?

I'm now at 34 weeks pregnant and getting close to the end. Baby seems to be growing like a weed these days and its getting harder to get around. According to my phone app he should be around 4.5lbs now... I guess the doctor can confirm that when I see her next week. Here is a bump picture from this week:
 



Attached Files:







34 weeks.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Tella

Hello :wave:

Im #1 IUI was negative, got the terrifing news on Valentines day :cry: But i remain possitive that it will happen, just waiting for AF to show now so that i can start with my next round of meds and get taht BFP by mid March :D

You have such an adorable bump. 6 weeks is gonna fly by, is the baby room ready?


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Oh I'm sorry your first IUI didnt work out but keep up that positive vibe and hopefully March will be your month! We can say prayers for each other... you for your BFP and me for my labour lol.

I sure hope the next 6 weeks fly by... I am getting super uncomfy and sleeping at night isn't very easy. I officially finish work on March 16th, which means I only have 15 working days left... which actually feels like a lot at this stage. I think it was silly of me to think I could continue working until 1.5 weeks before my due date. Oh well, at least its just a desk job. 

Baby's room is almost ready, just the crib that needs assembling and a mattress to be bought. My mom is throwing me a baby shower next weekend, so depending on what gifts I get can help me figure out what else I need to buy.


----------



## Tella

Thanks :hugs: Im possitive about the next one :D Starting accupuncture tomorrow so im doing everything to aid it.

I cant wait to see a photo of your nursery! Oh a baby shower is so exciting and fun. Hope you have a blast and gets loads of gifts.

Have you decided on a birth plan?


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Oh cool accupuncture, never would have though about that as being an aid to fertility. What points on the body do they trigger? Sounds a little scary, I've never done it and I think I might be a little nervous to try accupuncture but I've heard it doesnt really hurt.

I will definately get some pictures of the nursery up soon, its not completely done so it'll have to wait a few more days.

I haven't got a birth plan (at least not yet). We are meeting the doctor who will be delivering us Tuesday next week... as my doctor doesnt deliver babies. Here in Canada you can either see your GP throughout your pregnancy and deliver at the hospital with the Gyno who works there, or you can get a midwife to aid through pregnancy and who will be there at the birth with the Gyno. So we went with my GP throughout the pregnancy and will be meeting with the Gyno next week. So depending on what he wants to see I might need to come up with a birth plan. At the minute my philosophy is just to go with the flow of things on the day of... I really have no idea about my pain tolerance and might need an epidural (which I'm not against haha). I'd like to try without an epidural for as long as possible though. I also plan to just listen to my body and take the advice of the doctors/nurses as labour progresses.


----------



## Tella

I find it amazing how the health systems work differently in all the countries. 

Your idea of what you want is basically the same as what i want, natural as long as possible but if i say Epidural it must be there already :haha:

I will definitely have you in my prayers when you go in for labor!


----------



## ann89

Joannaxoxo said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> How have you all been?
> 
> Tella - how is IUI going, any positive news yet? What time in the cycle are you at and has ovulation been happening?
> 
> Ann - How is that little baby doing? I see your ticker says your at 18 weeks! Wow time is going quickly. Have you got a bump photo to show us and have you found out the sex yet?
> 
> Cara - Hows it going these days, are you still doing the ntnp or have you take up other measures?
> 
> I'm now at 34 weeks pregnant and getting close to the end. Baby seems to be growing like a weed these days and its getting harder to get around. According to my phone app he should be around 4.5lbs now... I guess the doctor can confirm that when I see her next week. Here is a bump picture from this week:

Beautiful bump!! My 20 week ultrasound when I'll hopefully find out the sex is on the 29th! Can't wait! I've been feeling small kicks too but very light.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Yay Ann gender ultrasound is so soon for you! So glad to hear from you. Got any bump pictures to show us? Love the little kicks at the beginning, mine are starting to hurt, he's getting so strong lol. 

OMG ladies, I have 5 weeks left! lol.


----------



## ann89

No bump pictures yet. I don't like taking photos of my body after the weight I've gained in the past year :/ but if I take one I like I'll be sure to post it.


----------



## Tella

Ann, have fun at the scan! Hope you can see the sex clearly!

Joanna, wow 5 weeks, time has flown by! Can't wait for a picture of him!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

No problem Ann - have you noticed if your showing much yet? I can remember having a bit of a bump by 19 weeks... you could certainly tell I was pregnant.

I will definitely make sure to post a picture of him when he arrives. Now its sort of a waiting game because at 35 weeks they are mostly cooked lol... So I could be a couple weeks early and have him in 3 weeks time! Yikes time is going super fast lol.


----------



## ann89

Joanna I can't believe your due so soon!! It felt like it went by so fast!!

Tomorrow is my 20week scan!! So I'll be finding out the gender!! yay!

And I believe my belly is def. getting bigger. But I think I'm at a point where you can't tell if I'm just gaining weight or pregnant :p


----------



## Tella

Have fun at your scan, hope baby is lying right for you!!!!

Cant wait to hear what team you are joining :D

AFM > My next iui is tomorrow at 11am, so then my countdown to my BFP starts again :D


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Good luck today Ann! I have a feeling your team blue, but that's just a guess. I hope little one shows off today and we can find out! 

Tella - Good luck today too, hope this is it for you! I will be crossing my fingers for you for the next few weeks and hope that BFP happens!

So I officially have 1 month left today. I went to see the doctor yesterday for a check up and baby is still head down, i've also put on 3lbs in the last week! lol. But all in all, I haven't gained much weight, so this might be my month. So not much time left to go, a week from now I will be officially 'Full-Term', so I guess baby could really come at any time now. DH and I packed our hospital bags last night and did the final touches on the nursery. I'm just waiting for my mom to finish the curtains and then I will take some pictures to show you all. 

Well good luck to you both today!


----------



## Tella

WOW i cant believe you only have a month left! Time has flown by so quickly, however when one is looking at it day by day like when ur TTC then it seems like a eternity but when you look back time has actually flown by!!! I mean we are at the end of February and it feels like just the other day that it was new years. :wacko:

Glad everything is pack and ready to go. I cant wait to see the nursery photos!

Ann we waiting :D


----------



## ann89

It's a girl!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

YAY!!! :pink:
 
I guess I was wrong lol. So happy for you Ann!! Did you get to see the baby on the scan? I love that part.


----------



## Tella

Yay other one for our side :) lol the girls seems to rule on bnb lol 

Huge congrats!!!!


----------



## ann89

Thanks ladies! I have some ultrasound pictures but I'm going I take a nap and I can post them later tonight :) and very true ive seen a ton of baby girls on bnb.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Yes, 2012 must be a year for girls. I'm on a site for March babies, we have 32 ladies who are having girls and 23 ladies having boys! - 12 are team yellow. 

So yes, girls rule this year lol. I guess my son will have a good choice of girls to choose from when he starts dating... oh god, don't want to think about that, too far from now lol.


----------



## ann89

Here's some photos!
 



Attached Files:







10081279_20120229_OBST-__0003.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 5









10081279_20120229_OBST-__0002.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 5









10081279_20120229_OBST-__0006.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 5









10081279_20120229_OBST-__0007.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 5









10081279_20120229_OBST-__0008.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ann89

I'm also on a forum for July babies.. And I think we have two team blue so far and the rest pink and yellow..


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Wow ultrasound pictures are amazing! We only got to keep 2 pictures, both profile face pics. I love the feet shot you have, so cool! 

Yes, 2012 is a girl month it seems lol. 

I wonder what my little one would look like right now on an ultrasound. He'd probably be all squished... he's head down, so I get bum and feet kicking my ribs all day long and some kicks really hurt! lol. Strong little guy.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Morning ladies, 

How are things going with you all? I'm doing fine, a little tired but not bad. I have my week 37 doctors appointment today, so I'm planning to ask them if they are able to estimate the weight of the baby, I'm just curious. 

Well I've finally had chance to get the nursery done, so I now have photos to show you :)
 



Attached Files:







Nursery 1.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 5









Nursery 2.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 5









Nursery 3.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Tella

WOW it is beautiful! It looks like something out of a decor book you did a fantastic job!

Wow times passing so quickly now! GL with the appointment, hope they can tell you the weight! :hugs:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Aww thanks. It wasn't very hard, we just painted the room and picked out wall stickers lol... super easy. My mom made the curtains and the baby blanket, so she is a large part of the nice decorations for the room. The room is actually long and skinny, the other side has the closet and change table with another little mini window but it wasn't that intersting so I didn't post pictures of it lol.

How are things going with you, with IUI?


----------



## ann89

Beautiful room!! We have our 1st daughters still up and we're just going to change a few things and keep it mostly how it is.. I'll also have to post some pics sometime. 

I was unsure on the sex of my baby from the gender shot, so me and the Dr. looked at it together today and I asked him what he thought it was... and he said he's not all too sure because it's at a bad angle. But he showed me what a girl and what a boy would look like. But I'm going for another ultrasound next month and we'll get it confirmed. 

We also talked today about if I start to develop HELLP again and he said if my blood pressure starts to rise and I'm past 38 weeks we'll just go in and do a c-section so other problems don't arise so me and baby will be safe. But we have our fingers crossed I won't get it again.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Thanks Ann - it was fun to decorate the room. I can't wait to see pictures of your girls room.

Well it looks like your doctor is looking after you well, which is great. 


My doctors appointment went well, he said the baby is going good. The appointment in itself was good but the doctor was delayed by 2.5 hours because he was delivering another baby... so it was a long wait. The doctor did not check to see if I'm dilated at all but maybe he will next week. I did ask if he could estimate the baby's weight and he said that if I go to my due date that baby will be about 7.5lbs... so i'm guessing he's around the 6lbs-ish mark now.


----------



## ann89

Heres the room.. and some bump pics. I'm 21 weeks. I need to take a picture of the crib.. but don't have a photo of it at the moment.

We're going to take the owls out and replace it with something else. Because owls were Ryleigh's thing.
 



Attached Files:







183516_1893382735615_1272950404_2258264_7131018_n.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 5









184736_1893382455608_1272950404_2258263_1799136_n.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 4









033.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 3









039.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Tella

Ann > Your room is also beautiful and you looking good!!! Also I love the names for your baby girl, it is really beautiful.

Joanna > Im so glad everything is going well. only 21 days left!!!

AFM > 6DPO, So another 6 to go till Beta. Not much happening on this side, no cramping nothing. Hoping the lack of them is a good sign.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Morning ladies, 

Ann - Love the room, so cute! Have you got any idea what you will switch the owls for? Also, loving the bump pictures :)

Tella - I didn't really have any signs before my BFP. I got my BFP on 13/14DPO and I remember it was a Monday because the weekend before is when I had a few symptoms - it was really hot (July) and I was sooo uncomfy and I remember having some mood swings. But before that weekend I didn't have any odd symptoms. So hopefully this is your month!


----------



## Tella

I happy with no symptoms, because last month I had cramping all the time and nothing came of it, so hoping the lack none of them helps me to get my bfp!


----------



## ann89

Thanks ladies!!

And Tella I'm so hoping this is your month!! I got my bfp 8dpo and also didn't have any signs:)

We're thinking about replacing the owl decorations with maybe cute deer or lions. Ari also means lion :)


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Tella - Will keep my fingers crossed for you this month!

Ann - Thats such a cute name! Love the meaning :) You definately have to do a lion theme then... but deer are also really cute with little girls... I guess you could do a bit of both too.


----------



## Tella

You guys give me a lot of hope when I hear this! Wow 8dpo that's super early!

Ah Lions will be cute! I saw a nice set of stickers on a website, will check if I book marked it.


----------



## ann89

I was going to wait a little big longer but couldnt... I used a first response pregnancy test with the two lines and it was the lightest line ever and could only see it if I held it to my bright kitchen light. And that's when I called the dr. Office and had a blood test done to see I was seeing something or going crazy.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Yeah, 8dpo is really early for results but amazing it worked for you.

I think I was trying to wait until my period was late but by 13/14dpo (not sure which date I actually ovulated but it was one of two day) I couldn't wait much longer. I think my period was due within a day or two. The months before this I tested around 10dpo and obviously was getting BFNs, so I think that was why I waited a bit longer that time. So not sure how early I could have had a BFP if I had tested earlier then 13 or 14dpo. 

After I got my BFP with my First Response test... I went and got a digital which sort of confirmed things for me. My doctor didn't confirm anything until about 10 weeks... I had a check up with them at 6 weeks but they didn't check anything... she said urine tests that we do at home are just as accurate as the ones they would do.


----------



## ann89

These were my pregnancy tests. First one of 8dpo 2nd 9 and then 10.

This was my temp chart.. I didn't temp too much.. but you can see where it's low and where I got a postive opk and it goes higher.

My Ovulation Chart
 



Attached Files:







baby2.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Tella

ann > I wish we had the first response one her in SA. Sometimes I want to test early so that I can see how early I get my BFP but then again I don&#8217;t want to see so many BFN's. I don&#8217;t temp at all when being monitored don&#8217;t want to add to the stress. Aren't those pictures just the best thing every.

Joanna > that is a long wait for the doc to confirm it. Luckily when my Beta is possitive, I make an appointment for 2 weeks later for a scan, so that should put me around 4 weeks gestational and 6 weeks from LMP. :winkwink:

AFM > 7DPO still no symptoms really. Seems like my bean must be using all the progesterone from the supplements hence no side effects from it :winkwink:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

It was a long wait for the doctor to confirm. I was nervous for those first few weeks, but I just had to keep having faith... I kept telling myself, if there was no blood then things should be going as planned. It's a lot of worry at the beginning. But things have been going well so far :) Less than 3 weeks until due date now! Crazy.

Any advice on what I can do to bring on labour? lol. DH and I DTD last night (which I guess didn't work lol). But it is a full moon tonight, so who knows lol.


----------



## Tella

Ive heard about pineapple in abbundance and my accu lady said the triangle between your thumb and index finger is a pressure point for contractions but i will only try that with a trained accupunturist.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I've heard about pineapple too... which I actually have some for my lunch haha. I bought one on the weekend and have been snacking on it all week. But I've heard that you'd have to eat like 4 pineapples at once for any effect to happen lol. Since I can bearly mange to eat a whole sandwich at this stage (stomach is so squished), there is no way I can fit 4 pineapples in there haha. 

Good advice about the pressure point. I might sit around pinching the space between my thumb and index finger haha. Wonder how long you'd have to pinch it for any effect? lol

I might ask my doctor next week when I see him if he can suggest any ways of bringing on labour. I'm sure he'll just laugh and say "they will come when they want to".

I'm just doing these things for fun lol. The ladies on my March Mama's thread (we're all due this Month)... have been swearing by an eggplant recipe.. which has worked for 1 lady so far (though it could just be a concident). I may try the recipe this weekend haha.


----------



## ann89

I believe the Dr. can scrape your membranes I think it's called, it's suppose to help bring on labour. Also, bouncing on a yoga ball and lots of walking.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Yes I think the doctors will do that but probably not until the week i'm due or if I go overdue. I've been using my yoga ball lots lately... mostly because it helps with a sore back and I can def feel baby moving down lower when I sit on it. When I look at my belly in the mirror it has dropped for sure... the top of my bump (where he used to push into my ribs all the time) is now feeling empty, unless he stretches. I've had lots of pressure pains down low this morning, so wondering if he is moving down even more.


----------



## Tella

Hope he comes when you want him too :thumbup: but somehow they seem to have a mind of their own, even as small as they are now.


----------



## Tella

Awwww WOW times is getting so close now! Cant wait to see your little man!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Hey girls, 

No baby yet, he must be comfy in there. Got less than 2 weeks now until the due date!! Getting excited and every little twinge or cramp makes me wonder if something might be starting. 

Today is my last day at work! I'm glad baby has been kind enough to allow me to finish up at work, not that anyone at work would be mad if I had to leave early if the baby came early. But it has been nice to be able to get my job all sorted and organized for the new person. I'm excited to enjoy a bit of time to relax before the baby arrives (if he decides to come on time I guess). 

How are things going with the both of you?


----------



## Tella

My second IUI was a bfn again :cry: it really got me down on Tuesday and since then i considered going for IVF but now i have decided to give IUI one last chance, if doesnt work then im doing IVF with ICSI in April/May.

Will you still be able to update us on here once you have left work?


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Oh Tella I'm so sorry about the BFN. I can't imagine how hard this is for you... I'm just so glad that your trying to keep positive. I really wish you get your BFP next month but if not, i'm praying that IVF will work for you. :hugs:

Yes, I will be able to update you all after I've left work. I just don't use the computer as much at home... plus, it's really slow at work right now, which is why i'm on here so much during the day haha.


----------



## Tella

I dont care how slow it is or if you have to fight Dh for it , i just cant wait for a picture and a updates on whats happening :hugs:

Im excited to try this last IUI wiht the injections instead of pills as i know that i will be doing IVF next, the funds are all ready so if i need them, they will be there.

I manage to stay very possitive al the way through my cycle expect the day of Beta and the day after, but that is fine i need to deal with it. But im gonna be crazy and buy like 12 hpt's for the next IUI and im gonna do them everyday from my IUI so it will be more of a gradual let down or build up than a huge plunge like it has been the last two times.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Haha ok, I will definately fight DH for the computer so I can update everyone lol. He's a computer gamer, so I steal the computer when he's at work haha. I'm hoping to be able to get internet on my ipod while i'm in the hospital so I can update everyone... otherwise it might be a few days before I can do so.

Maybe knowing that this is your last attempt at IUI and being excited about IVF will mean that you'll get pregnant with IUI. If your not really expecting it to work then maybe it will lol? - Think reverse psychology I guess. I like your idea about testing lots this time, trying different things is probably good to help mix things up.


----------



## Tella

It very possibly can be that way and we hope it does bring a bfp but to be honest this IUI is just to pass the time and not having to sit out a round. As i was going to go straight for IVF now but the egg transfer would have been 2 days before easter and we have a big thing on that weekend which i wont be able to attend if i do IVF, so i decided IUI wiht injections for now and then IVF. 

I will be testing the tuesday after easterweekend so its not that long and there is lots happening that will keep my occupied.


----------



## ann89

I'm sorry tella about the iui cycle. :( 

Joanna I can't wait for your little man to get here.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

My last day of work is going well so far. My co-workers threw me a little party which was sooo nice. They gave me a cake, some little gifts, and a gift card (which will come in handy for all those diapers, etc). Feeling a little sad to leave my job but also really excited to start my maternity leave. 

Ann - how are things going for you and your little one?


----------



## ann89

Things are going good. Babys been kicking harder and other then that not much.


----------



## Tella

Joanna, its so nice to have people in a work place that cares for one. Are you going back after your maternity leave? And how long is your leave?

Ann, its great that you're getting kicks, hope they dont hurt to much!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I love those early kicks Ann... my LO's are not so much kicks anymore but like full on stretches. I can feel little feet or knees going across my belly, really cool.

I was planning to go back to work but unfortunately because I was only a part-time worker they have filled my position with someone full-time. So I wont be going back to that job but my boss really loves me and said she will help me find another position when I want to come back. In Canada we got a whole year maternity leave... so I have a year to decide what I want to do or decide if I want to stay at home. But unless DH gets a better job I will likely need to go back to work next March (I'd love to stay home though).


----------



## ann89

Wow that's amazing, a year of maternity leave. I'm not working but if I were working then I'd prob get about 2 week to a month of maternity leave. It's amazing how different places are in the world.


----------



## Tella

Wow a year! That's amazing, we only get 3 mnths from the government but it will be 50% my income and also I don't qualify because I'm self employed :( so I have a special insurance to cover me for a month! But if my doc books me off for a year they will cover me for a year. 

So how many pineapples have u had already? :lol:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Wow, I guess I am lucky. The government pays 1 full year over here but at 60% of your pay. 

I haven't eaten any pineapple since last week lol. Maybe I'll buy another one this weekend and give it a try.


----------



## Tella

Lol I read that u have to have like 5 pineapple cores to have the contractions that will help. :)


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Yes, I read that too... you'd need to eat a lot of pineapple for anything to happen I think. Too much to fit into my squished stomach.


----------



## Tella

:wohoo: :happydance: :dance: :happydance: :wohoo:
Only 10 more days till your due date 
:wohoo: :happydance: :dance: :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Omg thats true! I should take another bump picture soon, I feel huge and know the baby has dropped. I'll try getting a picture up tomorrow. 

How are your weekends going?


----------



## Tella

Can't wait to see how big u are now :) 

Mine is good, AF arrive on Friday night so I have CD3 scan tomorrow and will start with injections tomorrow! :happydance: I'm so excited!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

The weather here was so nice today... we had 21 degree weather!! It's usually about 8 degrees at this time of the year... so we've spent a great deal of time outside today. The nice weather is supposed to continue this week so it will be nice for DH to get some work done outside (I get to sit on the deck and supervise :) )

Getting some pressure pains today and what feels like little sharp pains in what I believe is my cervix. I'd describe it like an elastic... like stretching really quickly. Not really painful but it's obvious something is happening. Maybe he will be here this week :)

Tella - whats a CD3 scan? Good luck tomorrow starting your injections, how many days of injections do you have to have?


----------



## Tella

Joanna > haha and he cant say you have to help unless you wanna of course. WOW, I hope and pray you don&#8217;t have a painful labor and that little man will be here in no time. A quick and painless birth!

A cd3 scan is just basically to chech that I don&#8217;t have any cysts from the previous cycles meds and if everything is clear they will train me on the injections.

AFM > I have my CD3 scan in 4hrs, praying for no cysts and that I can start with the injects tonight. I have my first acupuncture appointment for this cycle tomorrow morning which im looking forward to, I just love the way I feel after it and I sleep soooo well that night.

Im gonna love this week, it is so busy and it will help getting through it and onto my CD11 scan next Tuesday. Tomorrow I have my accu and nails, Wednesday is a public holiday, Thursday will be accu again, Friday is well Friday and then it is weekend :happydance: Saturday most probably accu and Monday as well and then Tuesday Scan.

On another note, have any of you read the book called Supernatural Childbirth?


----------



## Tella

Joanna > Any news girl? Cant wait for a pic!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

BABY IS HERE!!!!

Kieran John was born on Monday, March 19th at 6:27am after a very fast labour. My water broke at 12am on Monday and he was here 6 and a half hours later! 

We got home this afternoon and are feeling a little tired but otherwise doing well so far.

Here are some pictures for you to see, he is such a little cutie and we are soooo happy he is here!

Tella - I hope everything is going well on your end with everything, sounds like you had a busy week.
 



Attached Files:







Curtis and Kieran.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 4









Joanna and Kieran.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 3









Kieran.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ann89

Yay!!!!!!!!! Joanna!! So excited for you!! Congrats!


----------



## Tella

:wohoo: :cloud9: :wohoo:

Huge congrats Mommy!!!! He is adorable and also has your beautiful hair!

Enjoy him, and congrats on the quick labor as well!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Thanks girls! So happy to be home with our little man. He's doing great, I'm a little sore still but recovering well. Breastfeeding is not easy but we are both slowly learning. How are things going with the both of you?


----------



## Tella

Im so glad to hear you both are doing good and learning on the BF side of things! You must post more pics once you get some time!

AFM > Last injection today for me, Accu tomorrow morning and Follie scan on Tuesday. So hopefully trigger on Tuesday night and then IUI on Thursday.

Im gonna buy 12 hpt's this week, and start it the day after iui :lol:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

BF is getting a little easier each day. The first days that my milk came in were really painful but I seem to have got over that part. 

Yay for IUI on Thursday! I hope it works for you this time!! 

Well i'd love to give you both more of an update but the baby is starting to cry for some food. Talk to you later.
 



Attached Files:







Kieran1.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Tella

OMW that is such an adorable photo of your little man!!!!!!!!!!! Dont worry, just a short update is great to keep up to date :D

Thanks, i also really hope it works this time otherwise it is onto IVF next.


----------



## ann89

Tella said:


> Im so glad to hear you both are doing good and learning on the BF side of things! You must post more pics once you get some time!
> 
> AFM > Last injection today for me, Accu tomorrow morning and Follie scan on Tuesday. So hopefully trigger on Tuesday night and then IUI on Thursday.
> 
> Im gonna buy 12 hpt's this week, and start it the day after iui :lol:

I really hope this is your cycle!! :flower:


----------



## ann89

Joannaxoxo said:


> BF is getting a little easier each day. The first days that my milk came in were really painful but I seem to have got over that part.
> 
> Yay for IUI on Thursday! I hope it works for you this time!!
> 
> Well i'd love to give you both more of an update but the baby is starting to cry for some food. Talk to you later.

Omg!!!! He is so cute!!!!


----------



## Tella

Happy 24 weeks !!!!!!!!! Wow its going by quickly!!!!!!

I really hope so as well!

AFM > Had my follie scan this morning, and all looks great :D I have 2 on the left of 26mm & 18mm and 1 on the right that is 14mm that might catch up but not sure. Doing trigger tonight and IUI on Thursday morning. It is perfect timing as its my stepdad, that passed away 4 years ago, birthday so I hope it brings us some luck! Im also feeling very bloated and it hurts if I sit forward for to long.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Happy 24 weeks Ann! It really is going by quickly. 

Tella - OMG I sooo hope this is your cycle, maybe your stepdad can give you some luck. I have to admit, when I was trying to get pregnant I did ask my grandfather for some luck (he passed away about 6 years ago). 

AFM - feeling good right now but probably will be going to bed very early tonight lol. DH goes back to work tomorrow so i'm officially on my own tomorrow for the first time (other then the odd time when DH has gone out to run some errands). So wish me luck lol. 

Oh and Kieran's doctors appointment went well yesterday, he is now 7lbs!


----------



## ann89

Thanks ladies! Def. going by fast. She's been very active lately!

Tella- wow!! Those follicles sound great!!!

Joanna- youll do great on your own! I believe my husband will at least get 10 days off which will be a lot of help.

Not much going on here. I believe my pregnancy hormones are messing with my emotions lately... I've become a lot more sensitive, hopefully that get better soon tho.


----------



## Tella

Joanna > I just pray he helps me out on this one :) You will be awesome, but good luck in any case. I love the new ticker it is soooo cute!!!!!!

Ann > Thanks yes I also think they doing great! Hope you feel better soon, the hormones can be bad.


AFM > My ovaries are very uncomfortable when I sit in certain positions, especially on the left but I suppose its from the follies that is growing their last little bit. Im hoping the right one of 14mm yesterday has caught up and is 18mm by tomorrow.

Accu this morning was awesome, very in tune and the qi is flowing nicely.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Anna - I remember going through lots of emotional patches during pregnancy... one day your fine, the next day you cry a lot. For me it was short lived, an hour or two and I was fine again, hopefully it will lift for you soon too. 

Tella - Sorry its so uncomfortable, but hopefully those ovaries will do their job this time! Good luck.

AFM - Surviving so far without DH. We have ordered a baby monitor, the one that has the video screen, so once that comes I will be able to do a lot more aound the house and still be able to watch the baby. We had a scary moment in hospital where the baby choked and turned blue, he choked on some fluid that was still in his lungs from the birth and luckily the nurses knew what to do (it was the day after his birth). So needless to say i've been a bit paranoid when I can't see or hear him, so this baby monitor should help when i'm here alone with him.


----------



## Tella

Hi girls, I will update properly tomorrow from my pc. But iui went great, waiting to O now. But DH's numbers where great! 30mil with 100% motility, so now the little :spermy: must just swim and find an eggy! PUPO for the next 13 days! :dust:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Good luck Tella! Everything sounds great, hope it works out this time! I'll be around to symptom spot with you this cycle :)


----------



## Tella

Im glad to hear everything is going good, i can only imagine the scare when that happened in the hospital. I also want one wiht a video in it, it makes life so much easier.

Im not going to SS to much but im gonna test like a mad woman :haha: I have bought 12 test and have done my first this morning. It is possitive because of the trigger, but hopefully it will fade out by 8dpo and back in from 9dpo to a nice dark true possitive :D


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I hope you get that BFP this time, April is a great month - my birthday and spring has begun, meaning summer is right around the corner! I love April lol. :dust: 

We gave Kieran his first real bath today! He's had sponge baths up until now because we were told not to get his belly button wet until it was healed. So today we got out our little bath for him and i'm surprised he didn't scream! haha. I made sure he was fed and happy before giving him his bath lol. We took pictures but I can't find the camera cord so I'll have to load them later.


----------



## Tella

Ahh that sounds so awesome, glad to hear his belly button is healed and you can bath him properly now :)

April is also my mom's birthday month and i test on the 10th and her bday is the 14th so it will be a great bday present. If i can be strong enough not to tell her on the 10th i want to give her a baby frame that says photo's due in 9 months :winkwink:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Aww that would be a really cute and amazing gift for her, I hope it works out. The 14th is my grandmother's birthday too, she will be 80 this year! She lives in England so I wont get to see her but that reminds me, I need to get her a card. 

Do either of you have plans or celebrate Easter? We've been invited to DH's grandparents house for Easter this year, it will be nice to show off Kieran to the rest of the family. 

I hope your both having a nice weekend.


----------



## Tella

WOW 80, that is awesome!!!!!!!!!

We going down to our guesthouse in the countryside. cant wait, we are a group of friends of about 10-12 thats going. Gonna go flyfish the one day, and the boys said they will provide dinner by means of catching and cleaning it themselves :haha: Then saturday there is lots of sport on and we gonna do some pub crawling and then just relax next to the river on Sunday. So looking forward to it.

Its nice that easter is coming up for you guys as it makes it easy to get everyone together and meet the new addition to the family :hugs:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

That trip sounds like so much fun! Have a great time. Oh and perhaps you might want to get something to bring for dinner just in case your guys don't manage to catch dinner lol. 

Kieran is not a happy little guy this evening. I think he's just crying because he's tired. DH and Kieran are cuddling on the couch right now and he's mostly calm. Hopefully he'll fall asleep soon lol.


----------



## Tella

Awwww shame i cant wait to see my DH with LO in arms on the couch! We will definitely take or go buy fish in town if they dont catch anything.

Its gonna help to pass the time quickly to my Beta as we only get back on Monday evening and then Beta on Tuesday morning. Ive been testing every morining since the IUI and my trigger will only be completely gone by tomorrow. So there after we just wait for the line to fade back in :D

Otherwise how you coping during the day? You must upload some updated photos of your little man once you have time.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

It was quite an evening last night, we had a very fussy baby. He was awake from about 7:30 - 11pm last night, screaming at the top of his little lungs lol. I think he was gassy because he was well fed and clean. He eventually fell asleep and was good through the night (only got up twice). I told the doctor today because Kieran had his 2 week check up, she said that it was probably something that I ate that caused it... things like cucumber make them gassy, which I had on my salad last night. So I'll be avoiding things like that for the time being. Oh and he now weighs 7lbs 5oz (was born at 6lbs 6oz).

He's being a good little boy so far this evening and has slept all afternoon. So I expect a wide awake baby this evening again, which is good because he'll sleep well tonight.

I'll try to get DH to upload the camera photos soon. I can't locate the camera cord and have a feeling its still plugged into the back of the computer and I don't dare mess with DH's computer haha.

Good luck with testing Tella! Can't wait to hear good news from you :)


----------



## Tella

Good to hear he is being a good boy! Good to hear he is picking up weight nicely!

I cant wait for that line to get back on my tests either. Only 6 more days :winkwink:


----------



## Tella

Bloods came back negative today again, so its onto IVF for me.


----------



## ann89

Sorry to hear about the news Tella :( Best of luck with IVF! Can't wait till you start.

I had another ultrasound. Here's some photos.
 



Attached Files:







10081279_20120411_3D-V4D-__0001.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 4









10081279_20120411_3D-V4D-__0002.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 4









10081279_20120411_3D-V4D-__0003.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 3









10081279_20120411_OBST-__0004.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 4









10081279_20120411_OBST-__0005.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ann89

One more.

In this photo her feet were touching her face :haha:
 



Attached Files:







10081279_20120411_OBST-__0006.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Sorry to hear about that Tella, hopefully the IVF will work for you.

Ann - great photos, i love how detailed the 3D scans are. Our hospital doesn't offer 3D scans, I think we can pay to get one done but you'd have to go to a bigger hospital than the one I went to. So cute!

Here are a couple new pictures of my little one.
 



Attached Files:







Crying.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 4









Milk Drunk.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 4









Swing.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ann89

So handsome Joanna!!


----------



## Tella

Awwww both your pics are gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ann, its awesome to have those pics, i cant wait to get them done.

Joanna > He is getting big so quickly! I love the pooh hat he has on in the crying one :hugs:

AFM > Yeah its a bummer about the IUI not working, but we have much higher success rates wiht the IVF and i am convinced this is gonna be a bfp. I have my follie scan on Sunday to see how many i have and to schedule the retrieval.


----------



## ann89

Can't wait for you to get everything started Tella!! I hope you get that bfp!!


----------



## Tella

Thanks Ann! :hugs:

AFM > Another 2 injections down, but I must say my stomach is starting to hurt where I inject and I still have like 11 to go :wacko: It feels like when you are bruised.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Ouch Tella, that sounds painful but hopefully it will be worth it! Can't wait for you to get your bfp soon! When would you be able to test?

Ann - hows the pregnancy going? 27 weeks already!... she'll be here before you know it :)

So Kieran had his 1 month check up today. He weighs 8lbs 10oz! What a little porker hehe... he's gained over a pound in the last 2 weeks, he was 7lbs 5oz at his last check up only 2 weeks ago! lol. So proud :happydance:


----------



## Tella

Luckily its not really painful, just sensitive and annoying. DH cant hold me properly at night as it presses on the injection sites. Oh well not to long anymore then i will be boasting with my bfp :winkwink:


----------



## ann89

Pregnancy is going well so far.. I'm started to get in the uncomfortable stage with lower back pain.. But that's ok it will all be worth it. 

Joanna- How's your little man?


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Glad to hear the pregnancy is going well Ann. I found that a warm compress really helped with back pain, maybe you could try that.

Tella - sorry the injection sites are painful, but it will all be worth it in the end!

My little man is good... currently asleep on my shoulder right now, which is making typing with one hand very hard. He was a good boy today when we had to attend a funeral, he slept right through thankfully. My mom's best friend passed away last week after loosing a 2 year battle with cancer.


----------



## Tella

Oh yes it will definitely be worth it. I just made arrangements for a doctor to give me my intramuscular injections for the next 2 weeks, im to scared.

Aw sweet man, you must be having so much fun with him!

Sorry to hear about your moms friend, cancer is awful!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Hi ladies, how are things going? Tella - when are you going to be able to test? 

Just wanted to post some pictures. Kieran has started to smile, its amazing! Although he keeps me up at night and can be a bit of a handful at times, its all sooo worth it when you see that little smile :)

Edit: so I cant upload the picture I wanted lol, I'll try again later.


----------



## Tella

My Beta is on Tuesday, but i have a digi save for that special morning. Gonna test in the morning. And then i have anohter beta 2 days after before i can set my scan date :winkwink:

Cant wait to see the photos


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Hey Tella, anymore news on how the testing is going? I'm crossing my fingers for you!! And sending you lots of :dust:

Ann - hows the pregnancy going, not much longer to go!


----------



## Tella

Hi, Yes unfortunately the beta blood test came back negative on Tuesday. So now im a months break, only seeing my FS in 2 weeks time to find out what is our next course of action and what he wants to change on #2.

I have egg quality issues apparently, so we need to work on that.

But it was so sweet yesterday, my step sister came and visited me for the afternoon and we where just discussing the IVF, donor eggs (if it comes to that) and all the costs.
So last night i get a text from her saying that she has thought about it and she is willing to be my egg donor if i need one instead of some stranger. She would like to be the one helping us and needless to say i was in tears all over again.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Oh wow Tella, your sister is amazing! What a wonderful gift that would be for you and your family. But lets home it doesnt come to that in the end, maybe next month will be it for you. Keep up that positive attitude, no matter what you'll be a mommy one day.

AFM - Yesterday was my first Mother's Day. DH and Kieran got me a hanging basket, which is beautiful and is hanging on our front porch. Kieran is officially 8 weeks old today and he is quickly growing out of his 10lb clothing, so I'm guessing he's around 10 - 12lbs now! I've got a picture of him smiling, something he's only been doing for the last 2 weeks...
 



Attached Files:







Kieran smile.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Cara89

Hey guys. I know I have been MIA for quiteeee a while... And I apologize completely for that... Was just having a really tough time with TTC and everyone around me popping out BFP's. Most recently was a girl who already has 2 kids - which have been taken from her since she didn't look after them, I found out she is now preggo again... with twins. :( Yesterday I started cycle 2 of clomid, 100mg/day. Hoping that it works, after 26 mths DF & I are sooo ready for this. 

Congrats Joanna on your *beautiful* baby. How was the delivery? Kieran is an adorable name!! :)

Tella: I am very sorry to hear that you still haven't gotten your BFP, and your step sisters offer to be an egg donor is heart warming. That is a great bond you have with her. I hope it doesn't come to that, but at least you have that comfort in knowing that she is willing to do that for you. :)


----------



## Tella

WOW it is great to hear from you. Yeah girl we still TTC buddies no bfp here yet :cry:

I hope the Clomid works for you, maybe you should ask if you can try Femara, it seems to have a better result and less side effects.

My step sister is amazing for offering to do that for me, i couldnt stop crying when i read the message and yes i do pray it doesnt come to that but it is great to know i have the option and dont have to pay the exuberant fees for egg donor.

Our BFP's will come we must just be patient! :hugs:


----------



## Cara89

Femara? I have never heard of that before. Luckily *knock on wood* so far the only side affect I have gotton from the clomid is some nasty hot flashes. I was in Wal-Mart one day with my Momma and she thought I was getting ready to strip off right there. It was insanely too hot under my skin. haha. 

Yeah, I would imagine that an egg donor would be a ridiculous amount of money. I haven't had any of my sisters offer but I have 2 friends who said they would be more than happy to help in whatever way they could. It's nice and a little stress reliever to have people like that around.

Patience & :dust: Your way ... I don't know about you, but I lack in the patience department where TTC is concerned. :haha:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Wow Cara so nice to hear from you. Sorry to hear that TTC hasn't been going well for you and sorry to hear about your friend who is pregnant with twins and had her other children taken away. A friend of mine just announced she is pregnant with twins and her daughter is not even two (she also had an abortion back last August)... her and her boyfriend are not very responsible because I think all her pregnancies were 'accidents'. 

The birth for me went pretty well. My water broke at midnight on March 19th and about 20 mins later contractions started and they were about 4 mins apart. We went to the hospital around 2am and Kieran was born at 6:27am! So it went really fast and I didnt even have time for any pain meds, so I did everything naturally! I had a 2nd degree tear so I had some stitches but other than that the recovery was pretty fast... minus the fact that I'm still suffering from some hemorrhoids but i've got some medicine that is helping lol. Its amazing what our bodies go through to have/make a baby!


----------



## Cara89

Those 'oopsie' babies to the parents who are very immature/irresponsible drive me crazy. 

Wow Joanna! It sounds like your birth went pretty good. I am glad that things were easy-ish for you! And woohoo for a natural! :) I cannot wait to experience all of that on my own ! Haha.


----------



## Tella

Cara > Femara is a alternative to Clomid, even if you O on it the quality of eggs might not be great and Femara can change that. Have a chatt o your FS and see what alternative you have seeing that you have used Clomid so much without success.

JOanna > How the little man doing? Load some pics :)


----------



## Cara89

Tella: Thanks for the suggestion, I will def have to look into. Hopefully it's not too pricey or, like clomid, it's covered under DF's drug plan. This is only my second cycle of clomid, and I am really hoping it works. If not, when my next appointment comes around I will have to try and rememeber Femara. :)

Still have to get DF into his Dr to get a referral to a Urologist... My OBGYN wants him to have another SA but said it would be better if he went through his family Dr - would look 'less suspicious' that way, instead of having an OBGYN requesting it when they are supposed to just deal with the ladies. lol.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Afternoon ladies, how are things on the TTC front going. Ann - hows the baby doing, how far along are you now, not much time left now!

Kieran and I are doing well. He went for his 2 month check up on Wednesday and now weighs 10lbs 11oz, he also got 2 needles! Poor little guy screamed when he got pricked, it broke my heart... he was very cranky that night, probably because he was sore but he seems to be over it now. 

So its been very hot and humid here so last night Kieran was hanging out in just his diaper and was very happy/excited to be practically naked haha. He was kicking his feet about, smiling and making some cute little 'talking' noises haha.
 



Attached Files:







Kieran hot.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ann89

Hello ladies! 

It's been awhile. I'm always on here but I could never find this forum because it never popped back in my "user cp" since it hasn't been active.

How is everyone?

I'm being induced on the 17th!


----------



## Tella

Today is the big day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cant wait to hear how you and Ari is doing!!! and see some photos

Unfortunately for me, im still TTC. Both my IVF's has failed and me and DH has decided to go back to natural TTC for the rest of the year. I pray we will catch the eggy and not have to go through anymore treatments.

Joanna > How you and little man doing?

Cara > Any news girl?


----------



## jewlzmadison

Someone check out my thread I need advice im soooo scared


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Congratulations Ann! I see you've named her Ari, what a beautiful name! Post some pics please. How did the induction go?

Tella - I'm sorry the treatments have not turned out for you, you deserve so much to have your baby. Keep up the positive attitude, you will get a baby one day I am sure.

Well we have been very busy, Kieran is growing and discovering new things everyday. He is now 4 months old and i've just this week started introducing baby cereal, which he seems to enjoy. He is also almost sitting up on his own but is still a little unsteady so it wont be long, pulling himself into a sitting position will be a little away still though. He is also rolling over all the time and laughing lots :) Today he discovered our kitty and loves watching him in the room, hopefully tail pulling will be awhile from now lol. I will try and post some pics but I find the pictures from my camera are usually too big to post on here so I'll do my best. Talk to you all soon.
 



Attached Files:







Yum 1.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 2









Kieran and Mommy.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 2









Funny Daddy.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Tella

OMW Joanna Kieran is soooooo adorable!!! Im so glad your enjoying him and that is he growing up so well and learning things so quickly! Soon you will be running after him in the house and wish he would just stay still for a moment :lol:

Thanks for the kind words, but strangely enough im doing ok not to heartbroken. Having a motnh off is awesome, have some good fun with the friends that is majorly overdue and having a few drinks every now and then.

Any news from your yet Anna???


----------



## ann89

Tella said:


> Today is the big day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cant wait to hear how you and Ari is doing!!! and see some photos
> 
> Unfortunately for me, im still TTC. Both my IVF's has failed and me and DH has decided to go back to natural TTC for the rest of the year. I pray we will catch the eggy and not have to go through anymore treatments.
> 
> Joanna > How you and little man doing?
> 
> Cara > Any news girl?

Sorry to hear about the failed IVFs. I really hope you have some luck heading your way! :hugs:


----------



## ann89

Joannaxoxo said:


> Congratulations Ann! I see you've named her Ari, what a beautiful name! Post some pics please. How did the induction go?
> 
> Tella - I'm sorry the treatments have not turned out for you, you deserve so much to have your baby. Keep up the positive attitude, you will get a baby one day I am sure.
> 
> Well we have been very busy, Kieran is growing and discovering new things everyday. He is now 4 months old and i've just this week started introducing baby cereal, which he seems to enjoy. He is also almost sitting up on his own but is still a little unsteady so it wont be long, pulling himself into a sitting position will be a little away still though. He is also rolling over all the time and laughing lots :) Today he discovered our kitty and loves watching him in the room, hopefully tail pulling will be awhile from now lol. I will try and post some pics but I find the pictures from my camera are usually too big to post on here so I'll do my best. Talk to you all soon.

Ohhh my goodness he's so cute!!!


----------



## ann89

I had Ari on the 17th. I wasn't progressing with the induction so the Dr. said I should get a c-section. When he came in to check me right before they brought me down to surgery I was 10cms finially I tried pushing but she didn't want to come down and her heart rate kept dropping. So we went ahead for the c-section for keep things safe. She was 7lbs and 19 1/2 inches born at 8:32pm. She's a very sweet baby and loves to be held. 

The last photo is of her lately. She flash went off and she wasn't so happy. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Ari going home.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 2









S5009385.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 2









DSC_1114.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 2









DSC_1159.jpg
File size: 50.8 KB
Views: 2









ari sleeping.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 2


----------

